# ~*~The Official March 2010 Testing thread~*~ 54! BFPs PLEASE UPDATE FOR STATS!!!!



## xMissxZoiex

Could everyone that posted a date please update us so we can get stats :) xxx
Welcome everyone, Seen as there is only 28 days in Febuary then i think its about time we had a March Testing thread also for those ladies that have the longer cycles
As Soon as you know your dates let me know and ill add you to the list!
:yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue:
Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone!x
:dust::dust::dust:

1st
:hugs: parkgirl :witch:
:hugs: xkissyx :witch:
:hugs: Mummyiwanabe :witch:
josey123
:hugs: soon2bemummy :witch:
edthedog
:bfp: Pichi :bfp:

2nd
:hugs: ArticBaby :witch:
:hugs: caro103 :witch:
:hugs: DogCrazy :witch:
MrsLQ (Happy Birthday)
:hugs: Smiler79 :witch:
:hugs: babyell :witch:
cyclura
Babeonthego
mummytobe
:bfp: Jkbmah :bfp:

3rd
:hugs: Ley :witch:
:hugs: Nanda0407 :witch:
:bfp: octoberbabe (Happy Birthday!) :bfp:
:bfp: Sunnyskies :bfp:
:bfp: mazee71 :bfp:
:hugs: Mystique26 :witch:
:hugs: RchlSmly :witch:
:hugs: mumanddad :witch:
kazimotto
:hugs: schnoodle :witch:
:bfp: starlitjones :bfp:
:hugs: lylasmummy :witch:
:hugs: klcuk3 :witch: 
:bfp: Fairygirl :bfp:
:bfp: meow951 :bfp:

4th
LuvMyBoys
Dahlia
:hugs: blondebaby :witch:
confused27

5th
:bfp: vaniilla :bfp:
Kita
Embo78
andi01
:bfp: OgRe_BaBiEs :bfp:
:hugs: Kita :witch:
amym
:angel: carla1234 :angel:
yomo
:bfp: k1w1 baby :bfp:
:angel: Razcox :angel:
becca05
haych

6th
:bfp: rowleypolie :bfp:
:hugs: dlj2 :witch:
bonjo808
Round3
:hugs: Swanny :witch:
:hugs: Flake-y :witch:
:hugs: wifey29 :witch:
:hugs: mamaxm :witch:
nmariern
TTC#3_4_PINK

7th
rachandkiddie
:hugs: Pixxie :witch:
:hugs: Angel_dust :witch:
MyFirstNoodle
:hugs: portu :witch:
:hugs: amethyst77 :witch:
:hugs: MUM OF FOUR :witch:
:hugs: soon2 b wifey :witch:
:hugs: dottiemad79 :witch:
:hugs: always hope :witch:

8th
:hugs: Nixnax :witch:
:bfp: GossipGirly :bfp:
faerieprozac
:hugs: JLove84 :witch:
Stella Blue
:bfp: Kitten-B :bfp:
:hugs: NewlyHopeful :witch:
:hugs: fisher14 :witch:
inkdchick
Lui246
:bfp: kaede351 :bfp:

9th
MaybeSoonBaby
nurseh14
:hugs: Dizzyd :witch:
mommyhopes33
:hugs: Marlarky :witch:

10th
:hugs: doddy0402 :witch:
Sharon983
nadira037
:bfp: TySonNMe :bfp:
happygolucky
:hugs: Leilani :witch:
stellababy
:hugs: portablechick :witch:
HanD
:hugs: pixie77 :witch:
BeanHope
:hugs: jappygirl76 :witch:
:bfp: hopeandpray4 :bfp:

11th
:hugs: mommyB :witch:
travkar
Chimpette
:hugs: Hilarychad :witch:
tryinfor2010
MyFirstNoodle

12th
:hugs: Reds05 :witch:
:hugs: Nixilix :witch:
:hugs: Tanikit :witch:
:hugs: CHILLbilly :witch:
Rompy
Friendabelle

13th
barbarap
:hugs: purechaos109 :witch:
cdejdemommy
:hugs: Nessicle :witch:
:bfp: Doublemalibu :bfp:

14th
:hugs: xMissxZoiex :witch:
:hugs: MrS. MaBrEy :witch:
tortoise - Happy Birthday
:bfp: Wantabean :bfp:
:bfp: janelouise :bfp:
:hugs: gingerwhinger :witch:
Katia-xO
:hugs: maxyp :witch:
:bfp: Missi :bfp:
:hugs: Cupcake1979 :witch:
KandyKinz
:bfp: Betheney :bfp:
:bfp: jennyB0507 :bfp:

15th
:bfp: Naturalmystic :bfp:
wifey29
vesper
Beans
:bfp: twinmummy :bfp:
:hugs: maaybe2010 :witch:

16th
:hugs: soph77 :witch:
:hugs: GemmaG :witch:
Turtlemad
:hugs: Lorts :witch:
:hugs: goddess25 :witch:
:hugs: Samola84 :witch:
vebanfield80
:hugs: bumble b :witch:

17th
:bfp: Eliza8Matt :bfp:
:hugs: abstersmum :witch:
amanda111308
:hugs: ladikat01 :witch:
:hugs: buttercup3 :witch:
Turtlemad
kookyklw
:bfp: BabyMama89 :bfp:
:hugs: Teddyblair :witch:

18th
:hugs: Dannib247 :witch:
:hugs: Vilranda :witch:
bethany-wood
kanga
Shey
:hugs: lolley :witch:
Love0411
marie87

19th
:hugs: bozzy :witch:
Caterpiller
:hugs: Jennifer8 :witch:
starcrossed
camerashy
elvis
:bfp: Megg33k :bfp:
:bfp: loulou1983 :bfp:
:bfp: Bambi1985 :bfp:
:hugs: jodie4805 :witch:
:bfp: waiting.... :bfp:

20th
:hugs: Jaimie2Eyes :witch:
eclipse
Welshchick
:hugs: tryforbaby2 :witch:
:bfp: majm1241 :bfp:
:hugs: honeybee28 :witch:
:angel: Ava Grace :angel:
Becci_Boo86
:hugs: Firedancer41 :witch:
spinneybaby
:hugs: momtoboys1 :witch:
:bfp: marinewife101 :bfp:
:bfp: swangirl :bfp:
:hugs: Precious318 :witch:
momtoboys1
:hugs: bbdreams :witch:
libbymarks198
:bfp: B23 :bfp:

21st
LittleMrsSuns
:bfp: BoBo :bfp:
:hugs: sleepen :witch:
:hugs: WindyOne :witch:
:hugs: SquirrelGirl :witch:
:bfp::bfp: Mrs Cullen :bfp::bfp: - ITS TWINS!! =D
ecobaby
:bfp: Skidoosh :bfp:
:hugs: dan-o :witch:
:bfp: Lenka :bfp:
:bfp: ruby_baby :bfp:

22nd
:hugs: spencerbear :witch:
:hugs: gailybaby :witch:
Ayina
auntiebee
Flybee
:hugs: Ozzieshunni :witch:
tidyroom
:hugs: Ejay :witch:
Christina2003

23rd
:bfp: babyfan82 :bfp:
jackiea85
:hugs: aussiettc :witch:
libbymarks198
:bfp: AshleyNichole :bfp:
:bfp: poppysgirl3 :bfp:
princesspie

24th
:hugs: Waiting2bMommy :witch:
:hugs: jellybeans :witch:

25th
blondie449
luvnhope
:hugs: emmys_james :witch:
blueclo
sahrene1978
:hugs: giggles. :witch:
:bfp: lolly25 :bfp:
kellym

26th
:bfp: c-demers :bfp:
:hugs: Mumtotwoboys :witch:
Mrs Mel
:hugs: foxyloxy28 :witch:
josey123

27th
:bfp: Starry Night :bfp:
:hugs: notquitesure :witch:
MrsMay
:hugs: cheekybint :witch:
:hugs: Mrs AJ :witch:

28th
:hugs: mrphyemma :witch:
:bfp: rai :bfp:
:hugs: LadyofRohan :witch:
:hugs: parkgirl :witch:
:bfp: Kerrieann :bfp:
:hugs: bodacious :witch:
mummy_blues
lilbabylove
Srrme

29th
:angel: maratobe :angel:
dottiemad79
:bfp: takingforever :bfp:
C.holdway
AliKat
mum2bJo

30th
:hugs: Moorebetter :witch:
rachrach82
:bfp: lylasmummy :bfp:
:hugs: MrsWez :witch:
SteffyRae
:hugs: xashleyx :witch:
:hugs: Loren :witch:
littlebopeep
sconestance
justpups4now
:bfp: babyell :bfp:

31st
:bfp: MissyMojo :bfp:
OgRe_BaBiEs
Mystique26
Reds05
wantabbygirl
:hugs: louloubabs :witch:
Mrs Mel
Shandra

:happydance:254 People & Counting!:happydance:
Key -
:hugs: Name :witch: = Af arrived
:bfp: Name :bfp: = Newly Pregnant!
:af: Name :af: = Did not ovulate

Stats so Far
:hugs: 107 :witch:
:bfp: 54 :bfp:
:angel: 4 :angel:
:shrug: 92 - Not yet updated!

If You know anyone on the list that has no updated please let them know so we can get accurate stats! =D​


----------



## maratobe

could you add me to the 3rd please....i would have been the 28th in feb sorry lol ill be testing on the 3rd of march! xxxx


----------



## MsLesley

i think you added her to the wrong day =)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh i did lol sorry, thought thats the date you wanted from what you put in the Feb thread lol =) xxx


----------



## maratobe

thanx hun! wow im the first one on the list lol


----------



## vaniilla

can I be added for the 5th please? :dust: :hug:


----------



## blondie449

can i be added to the 25..WOW thats a long time away...maybe ill get a BFP before this!:happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Added you All! =) x


----------



## Ley

can you add me to the 3rd please (also my birthday btw, what a lovely birthday present that would be lol)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you! =D x


----------



## nurseh14

Can you add me for the 9th please :) Thanks :dust:


----------



## MaybeSoonBaby

I need to be added for the 9th... damn these long cycles! lol I get to test every other month! UGH! This does not help my POAS addiction!


----------



## Kita

Hmmm.. March 5th is screaming at me so can you add me there?? AF should be due around the 2nd or 3rd.. But the 5th is calling my name. Once I know that I have Ovd for sure, we'll see if we have to update my test date :)

THANKS! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## Kita

Hmmm.. March 5th is screaming at me so can you add me there?? AF should be due around the 2nd or 3rd.. But the 5th is calling my name. Once I know that I have Ovd for sure, we'll see if we have to update my test date :)

THANKS! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## luvnhope

hey girls....can you add me to the 25th. Thanks so much :happydance:


----------



## Helly

1st for me please :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you All! xxxx


----------



## rowleypolie

yay i was hoping there was a march one started! because my cycles are so long i dont get to test in feb! af started 30 jan and i am due for her around march 2-4 so i will test on saturday march 6! heres hoping for a sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## rachandkiddie

Can you add me please!!! Af due 2nd March...but will be holding back from POAS till 7th!!!! thank you!!!!


----------



## dlj2

Can I be added for the 6th please, really hoping for a very successful month ;-)


----------



## Pixxie

add me for the 7th please! :) xx


----------



## ArticBaby

Hi :hi:

Put me for March 2 please. AF got me yesterday :wacko:

Thanks :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you all Good Luck!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## parkgirl

Would you please add me to the 1st...and, hopefully I won't need it, the 28th?


----------



## caro103

Hi, please can you add me to the 2nd, am down for Feb 28th too but think more likely will go into March either way.:dohh:

Good luck everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Reds05

Could you add me to the 12th? Hopefully will be able to do it earlier but basing it on my ridiculously long cycle of 42 days this month!!

Thanks


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive Added you all xxxx


----------



## goddess25

well done you for being so organised. Hopefully i dont need it so wont give a date quite yet. Good Luck girls.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hehe lol thank you =).

I dont wonna see you on this list hehe fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## Nanda0407

i guess i will be testing on the 3rd :)


----------



## octoberbabe

I'm new and ttc...put me down for march 3rd please. My birthday too!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

4th please!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Added =) x


----------



## SunnySkies

Can you put me for the 3rd? :thumbup:


----------



## rachandkiddie

BUMP

wanted to bump this up so ppl know the thread is here!!!!
x x x
ahhhh sooooo long to wait!!! not even Ov'd yet!!! lmfaoX


----------



## xMissxZoiex

HeHe thank you Rach x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Can you add me for the 14th please? Don't know if we arew taking this month off or not but either way I will test that day! Lol POAS aholicism....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure! x


----------



## Angel_dust

Hiya, could you please put me down for the 7th!

:dust: to everyone testing! xxx


----------



## doddy0402

hi can I be added for 10th march. we are going to try again as soon as mc is over this time...so fingers crossed we will be luckier this time!
good luck to all.x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you all ladies.



doddy0402 said:


> hi can I be added for 10th march. we are going to try again as soon as mc is over this time...so fingers crossed we will be luckier this time!
> good luck to all.x

Im sorry for your loss hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Embo78

Hi. Please add me for 5th March x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sure! =) xx


----------



## Naturalmystic

Can you put me down for the 15th please?


----------



## mazee71

Hi 

Can you pop me down for 3rd march. FX for us all xx


----------



## Dahlia

Hi - March 4th pretty please. thank you!


----------



## DogCrazy

You can add me on the 2nd of March, please.


----------



## Sharon983

Hey, would you be able to put me down for the 10th! Thanks Hun! Baby dust to all!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive added you all! xxxx


----------



## Nixnax

can you put me down for 8th please.

Looks like I'm only one for the 8th at the moment!

Good luck ladies
x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Of course hun good luck! hope this is your month! xxx


----------



## Eliza8Matt

Please put me down for the 17th! AF got me yesterday.... :nope:


----------



## GossipGirly

hiya canu stick me down for 8th march please... my brothers birthday hope its gonna be lucky x


----------



## Nixnax

Eliza8Matt said:


> Please put me down for the 17th! AF got me yesterday.... :nope:

Me too :(


----------



## Nixnax

GossipGirly said:


> hiya canu stick me down for 8th march please... my brothers birthday hope its gonna be lucky x

Same day as me.

good luck to you :dust:


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Hey can you add me to the 7th please? :witch: is here currently but I will be due on again on the 7th so I will be testing then if she doesnt arrive ****fingers crossed for :bfp:**** 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 


Thanks hun x


----------



## wifey29

Hi ladies, 

I will be testing on the 15th. Strangely enough I will be ov on the Full moon and due on on the New! Never had that happen before!


----------



## Mystique26

Hi there. Can you sign me up for March 3rd pls? Hope it's a BFP this time. Been TTC since Dec and it's driving me nuts. :S


----------



## bonjo808

Sign me up for the 6th...hoping for good luck in my birthday month :)


----------



## MrsLQ

please put me down for the 2nd (my birthday)!!


----------



## nadira037

I'm gonna go with the 10th, fx'd for a bfp


----------



## xkissyx

can you put me down for the 1st please ... i'm really hoping i ovulate this month xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Iva Added you all Good luck!! xxxx


----------



## portu

Please can you add me for the 7th. Thanks


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi girls!

Can you add me to the 1st march! :) x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Added! x


----------



## barbarap

Please put me down for the 13th, although knowing myself I know i won't be able to wait that long...


----------



## mommyB

Can I please be added to the 11th, thanks! Good luck ladies! :)


----------



## MissyMojo

can i go down for the 31st, stupid long cycles :hissy:


----------



## faerieprozac

Can I be added for the 8th please :)


----------



## josey123

Please can you put me down for the 1st march and hopefully there will be a big flashing BFP next to it soon x


----------



## Nixilix

please can you add me to the 12th? I've placed my order for a bfp x


----------



## Smiler79

Could you add me for the 2nd please?


----------



## abstersmum

hi can you put me down for the 17th thanks


----------



## TySonNMe

Please add me for March 10th


----------



## Reds05

:hi:Nixilix - I'm a fellow 'March 12th' tester!!

Fx and loads of :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All Added! =D x


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

Can you add me for the 7th March please 

good luck to all the march ladies


----------



## Razcox

Can you put me down for the 3rd as egg MIA this month so far. Thanks


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

I'd like to be listed for testing on March 20th please : )


----------



## soon2 b wifey

im for march 7th


----------



## dottiemad79

hi can i be put down for the 7th march please but dh has said to wait to see it af is late for a wk
thanks donna


----------



## happygolucky

I'll be 10th March testing.Thanks


----------



## amethyst77

I hope I'll be testing on March 7th


----------



## purechaos109

Ok so can you please sign me up for March 13th? Thank you!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All added :) x


----------



## cdejdemommy

Testing on the 13th. thanks


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Hi, can you add me to the 5th please.
Thanks x


----------



## andi01

Can you please put me down for the 5th?
Thanks :)


----------



## Dizzyd

Can you please put me down for March 9th? Thanks for doing such a great job xMissxZoiex!! :dust: to Everyone!!


----------



## soph77

Can you put me down for the 16 March please :)


----------



## soon2bemummy

hey can u put me down for the 1st march plese :) although im a bit all over the place last few months!! could be nearer to end of feb!! xx


----------



## GemmaG

Hey 

Can you put me down for the 16th March :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Added =) x


----------



## edthedog

Hey Zoie,

AF is due 1st so going to try and hang on until 3rd if she doesn'tshow up - could I be added please?

Thanks! xx


----------



## babyell

Hey sweets can you put me down for the 2nd please x


----------



## amanda111308

Can I be added for March 17th please? :)


----------



## RchlSmly

Think my dates are 2nd or 3rd of March. If this is the case ten it'll be a nice suprise for me as its my birthday on the 8th, Good luck girls in this months thread.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All Added! xxx


----------



## honeybee28

Hey Zoie... AF will be due again on 20th march but i'm not going to do any more early testing, the bfns upset me!!! So please can you put me down for 22nd March. thanks hun.x


----------



## Kitten-B

Hi - can I be added for 8th March please?? Thank you!!


----------



## Nixnax

Kitten-B said:


> Hi - can I be added for 8th March please?? Thank you!!

Same day as me :happydance: :happydance:

Good luck and :dust: to all!


----------



## Kitten-B

Loads of luck and :dust: to you to Nixnax and everyone else!

How long have you been ttc Nixnax?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning All! I think af is right here on my doorstep, sp can you please put me down for March 20th? Thank You very much!!!


----------



## ladikat01

Please add me for the 17th. Thanks!


----------



## Nixnax

Kitten-B said:


> Loads of luck and :dust: to you to Nixnax and everyone else!
> 
> How long have you been ttc Nixnax?

I've been TTC since November, so long enough in my book :rofl:

Although I'm a little worried today, yesterday and today I've had sharp pains on my right side around my ovary and I have lower back pain on the right side. I'm worried that I've ovulated early and missed my window :( Me and the OH have been bickering all week and we've only DTD last Friday! I really hope I haven't missed it.

Does anyone else ever get this?


----------



## Nixnax

tryforbaby2 said:


> Good Morning All! I think af is right here on my doorstep, sp can you please put me down for March 20th? Thank You very much!!!

on no :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Stella Blue

I hope to get that BFP by March 8th! 

xx

Thanks MissZoie!!


----------



## Tanikit

Hi, can you put me down for March 12?


----------



## c-demers

Can you put me down for the 26th assuming no bfp this month


----------



## Kita

I think its funny that when I asked to be put down, I KNEW AF would be due around the 2-3rd but the 5th screamed at me. Based on OV, 18 days after Ov puts me at March 5th! I hope this time I have a bfp to share!!

Good Luck ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## soph77

Thanks for adding me!


----------



## JLove84

Testing on the 8th. Thanks and FXd everyone!


----------



## cyclura

can I have 2 please, I only Od yesterday so I think 28th feb will be too early. Can you put me down for the 2nd and the 31st. Lets hope one of them is a lucky one :blush:


----------



## Chimpette

Can you put me down for the 11th, I'm not actually sure when I'm suppose to be getting D & C as this is my first cycle since the op, but I'm hoping it will be my normal 29 days... fingers crossed! 

Thanks x


----------



## bozzy

Please put me down for the 19th, this will be my 4 cycle ttc and i'm determined it'll be my BFP month!!

Good luck everyone! xxx


----------



## Dannib247

can you put me down for 18th march please xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Zoie can you add me to 13 March please honey xxx hope you're doing ok xxx


----------



## honeybee28

bozzy said:


> Please put me down for the 19th, this will be my 4 cycle ttc and i'm determined it'll be my BFP month!!
> 
> Good luck everyone! xxx

It's my 4th cycle and I'm convinced this will be my bfp month too!! fx!


----------



## LittleMrsSuns

Can you put me down for the 21st please. Unless of course I have a silly 41 day cycle like last month. Not sure what happened there as I'm normally every 30 days give or take a day. Bloody typical when I'm trying to TTC!!!!


----------



## Nixnax

Hi Ladies,

I think I'm going to be out before I've even started. Me and the OH aren't getting on so well and I think we are going to take a break from each other :cry:

Hopefully things can work out but I'm not optimistic :(

Good luck to all :dust:


----------



## Firedancer41

Can you mark me down for the 23rd please? Thanks!


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

I'm OVing now :happydance:, please could you put me down for the 6th March for testing. 

Thanks


----------



## Nessicle

Nixnax said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I'm going to be out before I've even started. Me and the OH aren't getting on so well and I think we are going to take a break from each other :cry:
> 
> Hopefully things can work out but I'm not optimistic :(
> 
> Good luck to all :dust:

What?! OMG I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope you can work it out xx


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

well, my temp is dropping and I have a migraine, so AF just around the corner :dohh:

please can I therefore join this thread, i'll be testing 26 March.

good luck to everyone xx


----------



## honeybee28

Nixnax said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I'm going to be out before I've even started. Me and the OH aren't getting on so well and I think we are going to take a break from each other :cry:
> 
> Hopefully things can work out but I'm not optimistic :(
> 
> Good luck to all :dust:

awwww :hugs: sorry to hear that, hope you can work things out.x


----------



## Hann79

Hey Zoie!!

On to March thread for me!! Cycle number 3:flower:
Please put me down for 19th hunni!! It will be our month!!
:dust::dust::dust: girlies 
xxxxx


----------



## Hann79

Nixnax said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I'm going to be out before I've even started. Me and the OH aren't getting on so well and I think we are going to take a break from each other :cry:
> 
> Hopefully things can work out but I'm not optimistic :(
> 
> Good luck to all :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Hun I hope it all works out xxxx


----------



## Nixnax

Hi Guys,

Thank you for your kind words.

Nope it's all finished :cry: 

I don't feel too bad in truth, still sad though :(

I'm still wishing for your :bfp:'s 

I'll be lurking every now and again.


----------



## travkar

Could you put me down for the 11th please? Only my second time trying, here's hoping! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Lorts

Hi,

Please can you add me to the 16th please??:dust:


----------



## Turtlemad

Me too for the 16th please!! Tanku


----------



## Round3

Me for the 6th please :)


----------



## Welshchick

please can u add me for the 20th?thanks x


----------



## mumanddad

Hay can you please add me for the 3rd i am due on the 1st but i will leave it a few days 

Thank you Hayleigh x


----------



## eclipse

well I'm winging it here, but put me tentatively for the 20th :) My hubby's birthday too XD Hopefully I won't get the dreaded witch for his birthday!


----------



## Leilani

Hi - can I be put down for the 10th this month please.

FX and :dust: to all.


----------



## Vilranda

Can you add me for March 18th please? Thanks so much :D


----------



## Caterpiller

Hi Zoie - please can you put me down for 19th March

Ta :flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Added :) x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Please add me for the 21st. PUHLEASE let this be a lucky month!


----------



## spencerbear

Can you add me to the 22nd please hunni. Im due to O on my daughters 2nd birthday, so hopefully that wil bring me some luck this month.


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Unfortunately for me my cycle wasn't as long this time as it was last time:shrug: so I think this cycle was an unovulatory:cry: as I :sex: from the begining.....:shrug:

Oh well I must move on to the next cycle which by my calculations should still see me testing in March!

Can you please move my test date from the 5th to the 31st PLEASE and THANK YOU!

Good luck and lots of :dust: to all testing in March


----------



## pink_bow

Good luck to all you march testers xxx


----------



## tortoise

could you add me for 14th march please? my birthday!


----------



## honeybee28

I really really REALLY hope this is our lucky month. I want it so much. Good luck everyone.x


----------



## Flake-y

Oh please add me for the 6th of March!!!!!

Fxed....


----------



## NewlyHopeful

Put me down for March 8th!


----------



## Hann79

OgRe_BaBiEs said:


> Unfortunately for me my cycle wasn't as long this time as it was last time:shrug: so I think this cycle was an unovulatory:cry: as I :sex: from the begining.....:shrug:
> 
> Oh well I must move on to the next cycle which by my calculations should still see me testing in March!
> 
> Can you please move my test date from the 5th to the 31st PLEASE and THANK YOU!
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust: to all testing in March

Hi Hunni,

Dont give up I thought I had anovulatory this cycle and had even added on to March thread but got my :bfp: this morning at 18dpo keep your chin up, you never know!!! xxxx


----------



## Ayina

Hi, I'm out for Feb, so joining the March thread. My cycle is all messed up, so have no idea when to test. Hoping we get it this month, but highly doubt it. My body is just messing me around so badly at the moment :growlmad:


----------



## Hann79

Hi Guys

Please take me off March testing as got my :bfp: this morning after thinking it was anovulatory cycle so pleased ladies keep you chin up and PMA, really thought February testing was null and void and have had very few symptoms, actually just tested to prove anovulatory..... imagine my surprise when I saw!!:haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:
xxxx


----------



## wifey29

Hi Zoie, 

Can you please put me down for the 6th? Thank you xx


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Hann79 said:


> OgRe_BaBiEs said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me my cycle wasn't as long this time as it was last time:shrug: so I think this cycle was an unovulatory:cry: as I :sex: from the begining.....:shrug:
> 
> Oh well I must move on to the next cycle which by my calculations should still see me testing in March!
> 
> Can you please move my test date from the 5th to the 31st PLEASE and THANK YOU!
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust: to all testing in March
> 
> Hi Hunni,
> 
> Dont give up I thought I had anovulatory this cycle and had even added on to March thread but got my :bfp: this morning at 18dpo keep your chin up, you never know!!! xxxxClick to expand...

Congratulations to you

I'm well out now AF has arrived :cry: thank you for your positive words x


----------



## Hann79

OgRe_BaBiEs said:


> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OgRe_BaBiEs said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me my cycle wasn't as long this time as it was last time:shrug: so I think this cycle was an unovulatory:cry: as I :sex: from the begining.....:shrug:
> 
> Oh well I must move on to the next cycle which by my calculations should still see me testing in March!
> 
> Can you please move my test date from the 5th to the 31st PLEASE and THANK YOU!
> 
> Good luck and lots of :dust: to all testing in March
> 
> Hi Hunni,
> 
> Dont give up I thought I had anovulatory this cycle and had even added on to March thread but got my :bfp: this morning at 18dpo keep your chin up, you never know!!! xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations to you
> 
> I'm well out now AF has arrived :cry: thank you for your positive words xClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hunni keep you chin up and it will happen :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Babeonthego

Hey could u please add me to the 2nd March,

Hopefully I last that long before testing


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Hann!


----------



## amym

Hi AF due on 4th March - will try to hold out till 5th if she doesn't show....please add me to list!


----------



## Firedancer41

Would you add me to the 23rd please?


----------



## Mystique26

Hann79 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Please take me off March testing as got my :bfp: this morning after thinking it was anovulatory cycle so pleased ladies keep you chin up and PMA, really thought February testing was null and void and have had very few symptoms, actually just tested to prove anovulatory..... imagine my surprise when I saw!!:haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> xxxx

Congratulations hun! Hoping for a healthy pregnancy to you and the everyone who got their BFP's. :hugs:


----------



## Hann79

Firedancer41 said:


> Congrats Hann!

Thanks hunni, I'm still in shock!! :hugs:xxx


----------



## BoBo

Hi Zoie, Please can you put me down for 21st. Thanks xx


----------



## goddess25

Hello MissxZoie can you please put me down for the 16th March please. Good Luck everyone! Please let it be our month. Lots of :dust: for all of us and wishing us all a :bfp:


----------



## Hann79

Mystique26 said:


> Hann79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Please take me off March testing as got my :bfp: this morning after thinking it was anovulatory cycle so pleased ladies keep you chin up and PMA, really thought February testing was null and void and have had very few symptoms, actually just tested to prove anovulatory..... imagine my surprise when I saw!!:haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> xxxx
> 
> Congratulations hun! Hoping for a healthy pregnancy to you and the everyone who got their BFP's. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you hunni.... March is going to be everyones month, I can just feel it xxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Could you please add me to the 21st? Thanks.


----------



## mamaxm

march 6! fingers crossed.. my mom says fall is the best time to have a baby!


----------



## Srrme

I do not think we conceived this month, and seeing as I'm only 2 days away from AF, I'm almost positive she'll be here shortly. Can you put me down for the 25th of this month anyway? Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Please add me 
CHILLbilly March 12


----------



## Hann79

Srrme said:


> I do not think we conceived this month, and seeing as I'm only 2 days away from AF, I'm almost positive she'll be here shortly. Can you put me down for the 25th of this month anyway? Thanks. :hugs:

Don't give up hope yet hun... xxx


----------



## Rompy

hie
please put me on the 12th.


----------



## emmys_james

please can you put me down for the 25th hun. =]


----------



## Wantabean

so found out today that i will be moving back to ttc so shall once again be joining you fine ladys!!! dont know wen i mcd so i have no idea where i am. 
Think i will join zoie on her testing date please
lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to us all xxxxxx


----------



## samola84

add me to march 16th pleaaaase :D


----------



## sleepen

hi can you please add me to test on March 21st:dust: to all


----------



## honeybee28

Wantabean said:


> so found out today that i will be moving back to ttc so shall once again be joining you fine ladys!!! dont know wen i mcd so i have no idea where i am.
> Think i will join zoie on her testing date please
> lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to us all xxxxxx

awww I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you catch a sticky bean this cycle.xx


----------



## Wantabean

Thank you honeybee 
Ihave decided that the next one ist getting away that easily lol
Hope every1 gets lucky!! xxxxxx


----------



## pink_bow

Sorry wantabean, hope you get a sticky bean soon xx


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello! I have a question. This is my first month trying... AF Isnt here yet but any day now. So the date you are needing is the date I will test to see the BFP??

Is this correct?


----------



## kazimotto

hi can u add me to 3rd march pls? x


----------



## caro103

Moorebetter said:


> Hello! I have a question. This is my first month trying... AF Isnt here yet but any day now. So the date you are needing is the date I will test to see the BFP??
> 
> Is this correct?

Yep sure is...or the 1st day your gonna crack and poas!:haha:
Good luck hun xxx


----------



## sleepen

Moorebetter said:


> Hello! I have a question. This is my first month trying... AF Isnt here yet but any day now. So the date you are needing is the date I will test to see the BFP??
> 
> Is this correct?

yes that is right


----------



## Wantabean

pink_bow said:


> Sorry wantabean, hope you get a sticky bean soon xx

thank you you too:dust: xxx

woooooooooo tem edward :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Jennifer8

Hi can you add me to 19th March please. x


----------



## Moorebetter

Okay well then. Please put me down for the MARCH 30!


----------



## nmariern

This is fun! Add me to the 6th :)


----------



## stellababy

Hi this is my first post, but I have been on lurking here for the last few months! Please put me for 10th. Thank you!


----------



## WindyOne

Can I be put down for the 21st. Thanx


----------



## wifey29

Hi Zoie, could you please move me to the 6th? I oved early! 

Thank you hun xx


----------



## Starry Night

Please put me down for the 27th. That should give some allowance for a cycle that goes a bit longer than expected.


----------



## Hilarychad

Could you please add me to the 11th? Thanks!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So many people joining :D im adding you all now! xxxx


----------



## kirsten627

Can you please add me for March 23rd? :)


----------



## want2Bamommy

Dont have a set date yet, still waiting on AF and I'll be able to ahve ya add me :thumbup:


----------



## soon2bemummy

Hey girlies.....
i hope someone can help---- ive been ttc for 5 months now before that i was on birth control, and my cycles were exactly 28 days pretty much down to the hour!! then i came off it and i had one more 28 day cycle then its been all over the place like 23, 26, 24??!! im now on cd24 and for the last 2 evenings ive had light cramping and leg achyness, i really thought i was going to get af yesterday morning and then i was positive it would be here this morning!! but no ive got absolutly nothing,,,, not even any cramps now!!! usually wen i get cramps and acheing i usually get af pretty much straight away!!??
if any of u have any comments or help it would be really nice!! 
Congrats on all the bfp's and so sorry for the little angels 
xxxxxx

p.s i have posted this on the feb thread but thought id put it here too!!! :)
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buttercup3

Hello can I be put down for March... 17th. AF due 14th and this will be my first time testing! 

I will hold out until the 17th... I will... I will... :haha:


----------



## auntiebee

Hi there, can u put me down to :test: on the 17th March please....... please let me get a st patricks day :bfp:

Been ttc now for 9 mths and i'm getting so so disheartened that im just not holding out any hope anymore. lets just hope it'l happen when u least expect it (which i seem to hear alot what happens)
:dust:


----------



## janelouise

could you add me on 14th march please bfp MOTHERS DAY how lush would that be xx


----------



## Mystique26

More than anything I hope we all get lucky. Life isnt fair. Thos who dont want to be pg still get pg despite BC, withdrawal, etc, but for some of us its difficult. heres lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone. Cheers!


----------



## Starry Night

soon2bemummy said:


> Hey girlies.....
> i hope someone can help---- ive been ttc for 5 months now before that i was on birth control, and my cycles were exactly 28 days pretty much down to the hour!! then i came off it and i had one more 28 day cycle then its been all over the place like 23, 26, 24??!! im now on cd24 and for the last 2 evenings ive had light cramping and leg achyness, i really thought i was going to get af yesterday morning and then i was positive it would be here this morning!! but no ive got absolutly nothing,,,, not even any cramps now!!! usually wen i get cramps and acheing i usually get af pretty much straight away!!??
> if any of u have any comments or help it would be really nice!!
> Congrats on all the bfp's and so sorry for the little angels
> xxxxxx
> 
> p.s i have posted this on the feb thread but thought id put it here too!!! :)
> xxxxxxxxxxx

The pill is essentially a chemical so has the potential to mess up your cycles once you come off it. I was on Yasmine for only a year and not only did it mess up my cycle lengths it also has altered my PMS symptoms to mimic early pregnancy symptoms. The first month off was the worst for this. My cycles have ranged from 27 to 45 days. I've always been slightly irregular but that was something else! I'm 6 months off of the pill and am just now starting to see some regularity. (27 day cycle then a 29 day cycle) Some people take up to a year to get regular again while others go back to normal straight away and get pregnant the first month off the pill.

Give it a few days and, if still no AF, take a pregnancy test. Good luck!:flower:


----------



## majm1241

Can you put me down for the 20th please. That is when af is due again. Don't know when I am testing though.


----------



## tryinfor2010

Please put me down for March 11th :flower: Sending lots of :dust: to all!!


----------



## inkdchick

could i be added for the 8th please thank you xxxx


----------



## portablechick

Hi there

Please add me in for the 10th march - the board is lookin pretty busy!!

and just think if the stats are right around 25% of us should be getting BFPs!!!

Maybe the gods will shine on us and we can get a freaky 100%%%%%% BFP's

HOW IMMENSE would that be!!!


----------



## mumanddad

that would be great, wouldn't it.

i hope everyone gets a bfp this month


----------



## honeybee28

portablechick said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please add me in for the 10th march - the board is lookin pretty busy!!
> 
> and just think if the stats are right around 25% of us should be getting BFPs!!!
> 
> Maybe the gods will shine on us and we can get a freaky 100%%%%%% BFP's
> 
> HOW IMMENSE would that be!!!

YESSSSSSSSS that would be SO cool!!!


----------



## starcrossed

Hiya!

Can you put me down for the 19th please?? Thanx!

Delly xxx


----------



## Kita

portablechick said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please add me in for the 10th march - the board is lookin pretty busy!!
> 
> and just think if the stats are right around 25% of us should be getting BFPs!!!
> 
> Maybe the gods will shine on us and we can get a freaky 100%%%%%% BFP's
> 
> HOW IMMENSE would that be!!!

[-o&lt; Please Please PLEASE!!


----------



## maratobe

hi!
AF got me already so im having shorter cycles...could you pleas add me to the 29th!


----------



## mummy to be

can you please add me as well. Ummm i think i will test about the 2nd. 
My AF is due on the 1st... so we will wait and see... I think i am going to die waiting till than :(


----------



## honeybee28

maratobe said:


> hi!
> AF got me already so im having shorter cycles...could you pleas add me to the 29th!

:hugs:aww sorry she got you, fingers crossed for this cycle.


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

got a :bfp: today at 10 dpo!


----------



## Lorts

rowleypolie said:


> got a :bfp: today at 10 dpo!

:happydance: Yey!! Congratulations!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## janelouise

could you add me 14th march please mothers day how lovely would that be thank you xx


----------



## rowleypolie

janelouise said:


> could you add me 14th march please mothers day how lovely would that be thank you xx

I learn something new everyday! In the US mother's day is in May but I goggled it I never knew mothers day varied by country!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woot! Is RowleyPolie our first March BFP? Totally rad!


----------



## honeybee28

yey congrats rowleypolie!!
I think Im gonna stay away from bnb for a little while, dh says Im getting too obsessed with ttc and he's worried about me. just gonna chill out (well, try to!!) and see what happens. af is due 20th march so I'll be back then to let you know what happens.
Fingers crossed everyone, hope you ALL get your bfps this month!!
Babydust.xxxx


----------



## notquitesure

Please add me for 27th, thanks :)


----------



## vesper

can I be added for the 15th of March please? Thanks x


----------



## vaniilla

hey all not sure what to think, so trying to calm myself down and get my hopes or anything, I got 2 faint bfp's on IC I hope this is good news and not evaps :(


----------



## blondebaby

Hi
Can you add me to 4th March, for my first recorded and tracked test!
Thanks
x


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Hi please add me to the 21st


----------



## carla1234

I was originally in the Feb group, but I didn't O until later on. This is our first month actually trying and charting and all of that fun stuff. So learned a lot about my body this month! 

So I am testing on March 5 now. 

I never realized that my cycle was longer then normal before..... but I have never taken the time to actually chart before so its great.


----------



## camerashy

hi girls cd 6 for me of a 26 day cycle (approx) so can u add me onto *march **19th *

thanks :happydance:


----------



## elvis

Hello and good luck to all. Please add me for 3/19. Thanks!


----------



## schnoodle

hi all im new to b and b's this is my 2nd month TTC AF due 3rm=d march. Please please please!!! What symptoms is anyone having? when would be the earliest i could test?


----------



## ecobaby

Hi, add me to the 21st please :flower:


----------



## mazee71

hey snoodle your due same day as me. I'm 10 dpo today and am ashamed to admit I have already tested - BFN - just like I knew it would be. So I am going to try to wait till tues/weds to test but who knows.

I don't seem to get BFP for ages - my kids obviously dawdle about, get lost etc etc


----------



## schnoodle

mazee71 said:


> hey snoodle your due same day as me. I'm 10 dpo today and am ashamed to admit I have already tested - BFN - just like I knew it would be. So I am going to try to wait till tues/weds to test but who knows.
> 
> I don't seem to get BFP for ages - my kids obviously dawdle about, get lost etc etc

I am soooo tempted to test but dont have any symptoms as such apart from sore boobs, a few cramps oh and being a bit erm, windy ! I feel exactly like im going to come on. 


how about you?


----------



## Nixilix

Not long til March now! Hope its lots of BFP coming our way girls. Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## mazee71

Sorry Schnoodle got your name cocked up :)

Well have had some symptoms, up till 2 days ago or so my nipples were really sore/stinging. Have had cramps since Ov. Stuffy/runny nose. Have had various cm, ranging from white - now yellow ish. My cx is as closed as it can be after giving birth x 3. Some nice spots on my chin. A few times I've felt really sick - but I may be fighting a bug. Trouble dropping off at night - weid/horrible dreams.

All of ^^^ that could just be me on any other month, but I'm obsessing of course. OH is convinced I am, he says I'm more moody and emotional - oh and I cried watching Rugby earlier when they did a minutes silence for that poor lads mum, he looked up at the sky and I burst into tears.


----------



## Nixilix

mazee71 said:


> Sorry Schnoodle got your name cocked up :)
> 
> Well have had some symptoms, up till 2 days ago or so my nipples were really sore/stinging. Have had cramps since Ov. Stuffy/runny nose. Have had various cm, ranging from white - now yellow ish. My cx is as closed as it can be after giving birth x 3. Some nice spots on my chin. A few times I've felt really sick - but I may be fighting a bug. Trouble dropping off at night - weid/horrible dreams.
> 
> All of ^^^ that could just be me on any other month, but I'm obsessing of course. OH is convinced I am, he says I'm more moody and emotional - oh and I cried watching Rugby earlier when they did a minutes silence for that poor lads mum, he looked up at the sky and I burst into tears.

oooooo.... BFP sounds like its about to arrive at your house!! FX for you xx


----------



## schnoodle

its so hard isnt it. im sure if i wasnt TTC and had these symptoms i wouldnt give it another thought.


----------



## cho

hi can i join you all :)


----------



## cho

oh im 3rd by the way


----------



## fisher14

Hello can you put me down for the 8th thank you :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

=D this thread is getting busyer isnt it!!

@vaniilla - i will put you down for a :bfp: as i see in your ticker Congratulations hun!! :D

@rowleypolie - Congratulations!!! :D xxx

I cant believe that we have two bfps already yay!!!! =D


----------



## schnoodle

i want a BFP!!!!! congrats to those who havehave one already! Sticky babydust to all!


----------



## klcuk3

Can you put me down for the 3rd please? Thank you x


----------



## camerashy

omg 2 bfp 's already wuhoo!! keep them coming girls !!!!!! :)


----------



## schnoodle

oooh there seems to be a lot of us testing the 3rd?!!!!!!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi, Please can you put me down for testing on the 28th. Thanks, and babydust to all xx


----------



## Kita

Bfn for me just now but based on my LP, af should be here today and my temp actually shot up today! Ill test again in a day or 2. I woke up at 4 throwing up and being sick, maybe MS?


----------



## schnoodle

Kita said:


> Bfn for me just now but based on my LP, af should be here today and my temp actually shot up today! Ill test again in a day or 2. I woke up at 4 throwing up and being sick, maybe MS?


Oooh goodluck Kita


----------



## Wantabean

Can I be changed to the 24th please?
Back on track so know where i am at again :)
how is everyone? any symptoms?
xxx


----------



## carla1234

I was supposed to wait until Friday to test, but couldn't wait. Got two BFP's on frer's! They were faint, but they are there!!

So going to test in a couple of days again to make sure they are getting darker but I guess you can put me down for a BFP!

I didn't expect it as this is our first cycle ttc!


----------



## majm1241

Kita said:


> Bfn for me just now but based on my LP, af should be here today and my temp actually shot up today! Ill test again in a day or 2. I woke up at 4 throwing up and being sick, maybe MS?

OMG Kita! GL! :dust: We are counting on you! :kiss: LOL :hugs:



carla1234 said:


> I was supposed to wait until Friday to test, but couldn't wait. Got two BFP's on frer's! They were faint, but they are there!!
> 
> So going to test in a couple of days again to make sure they are getting darker but I guess you can put me down for a BFP!
> 
> I didn't expect it as this is our first cycle ttc!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Wantabean said:


> Can I be changed to the 24th please?
> Back on track so know where i am at again :)
> how is everyone? any symptoms?
> xxx

:dust: :hugs:

No symptoms here of course I am only on CD5. :D Praying We both get our :bfp: again this month and they stick!


----------



## rachrach82

rachandkiddie said:


> Can you add me please!!! Af due 2nd March...but will be holding back from POAS till 7th!!!! thank you!!!!

me to AF due 3rd and ff say wait til 7th hopefully i can wait but tempted to test 5th mmmm, and me as 7th plz i promise i wont test early. 1st time on site 1st month opk's, checking mc, and cerv pos. xx :dust: to all good luck ladies.:happydance:


----------



## rachrach82

schnoodle said:


> mazee71 said:
> 
> 
> hey snoodle your due same day as me. I'm 10 dpo today and am ashamed to admit I have already tested - BFN - just like I knew it would be. So I am going to try to wait till tues/weds to test but who knows.
> 
> I don't seem to get BFP for ages - my kids obviously dawdle about, get lost etc etc
> 
> I am soooo tempted to test but dont have any symptoms as such apart from sore boobs, a few cramps oh and being a bit erm, windy ! I feel exactly like im going to come on.
> 
> 
> how about you?Click to expand...

I feel same light to medium cramps since 3 days past ov day, lots of bd at rite times hopefully, i feel simular to af pains.xx :dudt::dust: to all.:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## MrsMay

I'll be testing on the 27th


----------



## carla1234

Yup my bfp is confirmed. Used a cb digi this morning and got Pregnant 1-2 weeks!! 

Seeing the digital makes it feel real!!


----------



## bethany-wood

I'm testing on March 18th hun! add me to the list if u like. :) xxx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Carla! :happydance:


----------



## starlitjones

I caved and tested early... BFP yesterday morning! 13dpoish.
:dust: to everyone!


----------



## mazee71

Well couldn't resist POAS this am, another BFN but I am only 12 dpo today.

I think I must implant late - what causes that??


----------



## camerashy

congrats girls on your BFP'S :)


----------



## lylasmummy

Hi, can you pop me on the 3rd pls hun x


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Woa! I love all the BFP action up in this thread! And it ain't even March yet!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Honeybee28 and Jaimie2eyes, we will be testing the same day!!!! :happydance:
Congrats to the early March BFP's!


----------



## Turtlemad

Hey! Can you put me down for the 17th please? Congrats to all the BFPs so far!! Babydust to the rest of us! Starting TWW today, Going to go crazy again symptom spotting... I dont know which is worse the waiting until OV or the hoping the witch doesnt get me!!


----------



## starcrossed

Congrats for the :bfp:'s hope we can all add one!!

Delly xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

This thread really is extra lucky!! =D


----------



## Kita

My temp stayed up this morning but i didnt test. My lp is 13 days and today is cd 14! Ive had someee spotting today though so Ill wait till tomorrow to test!


----------



## kanga

18 March please hun x


----------



## HanD

hi can you put me down for the 10th. good luck everyone.


----------



## gingerwhinger

Hi, can you put me down for mothers day the 14th please. Though I doubt I will hold out that long :winkwink:


----------



## confused27

hey hun can u put me down for the 4th please xx


----------



## cheekybint

Can you put me down for the 27th please?


----------



## parkgirl

Wow, lots of early :bfp: so far. Congrats!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Starlitjones!


----------



## Marlarky

Please put me for March 1!!

Hoping for my :bfp: !!!

BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!!!!!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Shey

Add me for the 18th


----------



## octoberbabe

I was going to test on the 3rd, whic is my birthday. After having zero symptoms for 1-8 dpo, 9 dpo had me feeling slightly off. Thinking "what the hell" I poas....and got my :bfp:

Crazy part was my mum was staying with me for the weekend! I went downstairs and with her sitting right next to the DH, I texted him the good news. He tried to keep a straight face but was busting at the seams.

Mum will find out later on ;)


----------



## Hilarychad

Yay! Congrats Octoberbabe! That is awesome.


----------



## rachrach82

congrats too all pos preg tests.:dust: every1 else im cd 27 dpo 13 i tested early couldnt wait 3 days b4 af due and 1 week b4 test date. its a negative, mayb itl change but very much doubt it . good luck every1 im so down now but hey hey 1st month trying .:dust: to all


----------



## yomo

Hi, 

Can you put me down for the 5th please, thanks

Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## schnoodle

congrats octoberbabe


----------



## mazee71

Congatulations october babe

Looks like I'm joining you, tested last night on ic got very faint line.

Tested again this am with fmu on frer and got a definate pink line - not the darkest but clear enough that OH can see it.

Just praying its not a chemical like last month - still cramping.


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats October!


----------



## vaniilla

big congrats to mazee71 & october :hugs:


----------



## Lorts

Congratulations to mazee71 & october :happydance: :hugs: :baby:


----------



## schnoodle

congrats mazee71! xxx


----------



## mazee71

I'm waiting for you to join me schnoodle :D

Fx crossed for all ladies waiting & :dust:


----------



## blondebaby

It's my first month of keeping track and being on this website, which is fab.

Fingers crossed for everybody. (i'm due 4th)

I normally every month mid month I have a mini AF, manily old blood but goes on a couple of days with mni cramps. (As if I don't bleed enough on a normall AF)
This month I only had one gush of clear fluid with tiny amount of fresh blood, lasting all of 5mins, but the pains much worse (this was approx 3-4 days past:sex:)
My sense of smell is so bad I have had to clean the fridge, do all the clothes washing as can't stand the smell, and today really feel queasy. Have had constant wind, a headache up till Sunday.
Before I got the clear fluid flush I had those pulling, gipping, butterfly goings on on/in my stomach along with the feeling somebody was trying to imbed(?)a skewer in my belly. And have had all types of pains since.
Did a test on Saturday & Sunday but BFN but then hopefully too soon!!! So am crossing my fingers, toes and anything else that will cross to see if these symptoms are correct or its something that happens every month but dont normally take much notice!!
I can see how we all get obsessed, and if AF arrives I am throwing the symptom book out the window! and just waiting till the day dawns.


----------



## k1w1 baby

Congratulations to everyone who has had their BFPs! :hug:

I'm just new here after lurking for a little while, a big thanks to everyone for all the information that you have shared, I've learn't so much about my body! 

AF is due on Friday, really want to test now, but don't want to get myself down with a BFN. I've been getting quite a few symptoms, but no spotting (does everyone get spotting?), fingers crossed!


----------



## schnoodle

i havnt had any spotting but then i never have aroung the time of O or anything x


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats to all of you who got your :bfp:

and lots of :dust::dust: to everyone else including me lol xx


----------



## vebanfield80

Please can you add me to the 16th March - thank


----------



## schnoodle

mazee71 said:


> I'm waiting for you to join me schnoodle :D
> 
> Fx crossed for all ladies waiting & :dust:

god i hopeso.have you had any symptoms?? congrats again x


----------



## Lui246

I think these threads are a great idea. I will be testing (& hopefully be geting a BFP) on 8th March. I have my fingers crossed for everyone else testing in March.
Luck & babydust to everyone
xx


----------



## Swanny

I can't help symptom spotting, I've really talked myself into the fact that I am not pregnant now though with having BFN at 8 DPO even though I know it is ridiculous to test so early. Feeling a bit sickly on and off for past 2 days and INCREDIBLY bloated and terrible gas (both ends) hahahaha.


----------



## schnoodle

i have been really gassy too, bith ends. i feel gruesome x


----------



## SunnySkies

I'm happy to add my :bfp: to this lucky March thread! :cloud9: I was going to wait until the 3rd, but was getting cramps over the weekend with no AF, which for me is odd since she usually shows up first and then the cramps start to come. I wasn't charting, but reckon I am 12-13dpoish today.
Congrats to all the ladies so far and good luck to everyone! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

congrats sunnyskies :happydance: and swanny those symptoms all sound promising, dont lose hope theres still a chance until :witch: arrives


----------



## Swanny

Congrats! Any symptoms to share with us hopefuls?


----------



## blondebaby

Congratulations SunnySkies

how many BFP so far this month now? and on day one. Kx


----------



## Kita

What a lucky thread! congrats to all the BFP's!

bfn again for me this morning and some more brown spotting.. I wish I knew what was up with me!! My LP was 13 days last cycle and now I am on 15dpo with nothing to show for it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thats 3 more :bfp:!! Omg thats so weird 7BFPS on the first!!! =O x


----------



## schnoodle

congrats sunnyskies!


----------



## RedRose19

im testing 2mor.. im also on the feb thread.. but it turned out it was too early to test at the end of feb... (i ovulated really late) so ill be testing 2mor... :D


----------



## schnoodle

good luck, any symptoms as of yet?


----------



## RedRose19

just a constant feeling like im gonna be sick... bad nausea.. sore bbs.. lots of creamy cm :blush: tmi soz lol


----------



## schnoodle

sounds good though! ( even though that sounds a bit mad!)


----------



## RedRose19

well im 19 dpo today :wacko:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

babyhopes10 have you not tested yet!?


----------



## RedRose19

yeah.. at like 12 dpo.. i got a faint bfp.. but i got a bfn at 13 dpo :wacko: so i dunno whats going on tbh... but ive heard there are some dodgy frer's going around so i will buy a different kind of test.. and test 2mor :D


----------



## schnoodle

ooog sounds promising hunny x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ooo cant wait :D so excited for you fingers crossed!! xxx


----------



## RedRose19

thanks... omg i want to test now!!! but got no tests till 2mor :dohh: lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lol i want you to test now aswell :D


----------



## schnoodle

test now test now test now!!!!!


----------



## rachrach82

vaniilla said:


> big congrats to mazee71 & october :hugs:

me too congrat mazee71 and october


----------



## rachrach82

plz could u add me i did first ask last week add me too 6th plz plz plz any1 add me too need freinds.lol


----------



## RedRose19

hi rach :) how are u.. do u have a journal that we can stalk?? lol


----------



## RedRose19

i would if i could... ive no tests till 2mor :(


----------



## schnoodle

boooo! hehe xx


----------



## RedRose19

:D hehehe i might bug oh for a test then i could test tonight


----------



## soon2bemummy

just thought id update the March thread now as no one seems to be on feb anymore!!
still waiting, got a docs appointment for thursday as im neva this late wiv af,,, had some mild cramping on and off last week as though the witch was about to come but she neva did!! have done quite a few tests but all BFN's!! :(
i have been sooo sleepy last few days but other than that no other symptoms really!!! (oh apart from a iny spec of brown stuff in my knickers on saturday) well think it was brown but my knickers were red!! lol so could be wrong!!
had a few twinges also but not many!!

so i have no idea wot my body is up to!!!
cant believe there's 7 BFP's already!!! congrats girls!!! hopefully i can make it 8 soon!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

good luck :D :dust:


----------



## schnoodle

bug him, bug him! test!!!!


----------



## Swanny

I am soooooooooooooooooo tempted to buy a test from the supermarket tonight on way home and test hahahaha, I guess I should really wait for FMU and do it tomorrow if I am going to test again I will be 10 DPO tomorrow. WHY OH WHY can't I just wait until the weekend! I am such a POAS addict!


----------



## RedRose19

lol i was the same... i tested at 10 dpo.. but it was bfn.. but got a positive test at 12 dpo... but then another net at 13 dpo :shrug: why does ttc have to be so confusing


----------



## Smiler79

Unfortunately AF got me 4 days early on Sat. On tonext month. But dont know when I am due now


----------



## carla1234

Good luck to everyone and congrats to all with :bfp: already!


----------



## Mystique26

Wow, congrats to all who got their BFPS. :hugs: Tested yesterday and got a BFN. Hoping it's just too early cuz AF not due till 2nd or 3rd. FXd


----------



## mumanddad

congratulations on all the bfps so far.. 

i really don't know what is happening with my body i have such a sore head i just want to curl up in a ball and cry but i have some mild cramps :( i wish my body could make its bloody mind up lol

Good luck ladies, got my fx for you all


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello, please can you add me for the 26th - not sure how accurate that is as I have such silly cycles, but I think I'll be due to test then, all being well! Thanks :)


----------



## rachrach82

babyhopes10 said:


> hi rach :) how are u.. do u have a journal that we can stalk?? lol

aww i havent hunny, i wish i did just started on the site and cant even do a ticker thing lol,i crap with comps. gonna peck OH head later and get him to help me sort it .


----------



## RedRose19

its ok.. just go to the ttc section and at the top they have a section for journals and u just press start new :D welcome to bnb :hugs:


----------



## pixie77

Put me down for the 10th please.


----------



## Chimpette

Congratulations to all those lucky ladies that already have their BFP!

Good luck to the rest of us, and fingers crossed we get ours too!

xxx


----------



## wantabbygrl

CONGRATS TO ALL BFPS YOU DESERVE IT!! For the rest of us waiting GOOD LUCK and our time will come even if it feels like it never will! Im trying so hard not to lose all hope so im trying to encourge others and maybe ill get my pma back lol!


----------



## schnoodle

hugs to wantababygirl! xx


----------



## Moorebetter

Great news! This is my first month! and im part of a very lucky thread!!!! yaya!


----------



## Katia-xO

Heyy.. Could you add me to the 14th please? :) x


----------



## BeanHope

i'll be testing on the 10th...seems so far away


----------



## foxyloxy28

Could you pop me down for 26th please :)


----------



## rai

Hi, this is my first post!

Please add me to the list. My next AF is due March 26... So I guess I will be testing on March 28 if AF doesn't come. (I hope I did this right).


----------



## babyfan82

can you add me too please? I will be testing 23rd March! eek!


----------



## caro103

Hi Girls, congrats to all those with BFP's already! 

The witch got me today :(...onto cycle no.3! xx


----------



## blondebaby

I couldn't believe how many :BFP: we had yesterday, do we have any today to cheer us up, and keep us going and keep the :witch: at bay, as it seems to be working so far ........Kx


----------



## always hope

can i be added to the 7th please


----------



## cyclura

well I got a BFN this morning but the witch still has not shown her face :thumbup: I do have the cramping still though so she may appear any time now


----------



## always hope

i got a bfn too but af is still 5 days away, hope she stays away for everyone :)


----------



## schnoodle

im out for this month girlies, AF got me today. i know i shouldnt be, as we havnt been trying long but im really really gutted. x


----------



## cho

I got BFN too.GUTTED. still no AF yet but done 2 PT :(


----------



## Vesta

I'll be testing on the 7th. Can I be added please?

Baby dust to all!


----------



## always hope

hope u get a bfp next month shnoodle. baby dust


----------



## TTC#3_4_PINK

May I be added to the 6th please? Last month AF didn't appear til 6.30pm but I'm hoping I have a :bfp: before then, or a late arrival of the :witch: as we have a mess do on Sat night and CBA with all the bloating and bad mood!!!!


Fingers crossed and loads of:dust: for everyone. x x x x x x


----------



## Razcox

Opps forgot to say can you change me to the 5th please, OV was super late this month! Thanks!!

Also great news on all those :bfp: 's heres to a bumper crop this month xx And :hug: to those the :with: has gotten x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

goodluck ladies, look forward to joining you ladies again next month.


----------



## babyell

I'm out :( but at least I can try my CBFM now! X


----------



## LadyofRohan

Can I be added to the 28th? AF just ended last Saturday. I ovulate the day after my birthday--a great late Bday present would be a BFP! :winkwink:


----------



## maxyp

could you put me down for the 14th plz


----------



## rachrach82

i was surposed to b down for the 6th but AF got me today,:cry:but im ok and looking forward to my next cycle.:dust: to y all good luck but good news for me now is cycle at 27 days so i should OV on the 15th so can u put me down for the 30th plz AF due again on 29th.2 AF'S in 1 mobth first for me but im excited too.xxxx CAN I HAVE THE 30TH PLZ


----------



## soon2bemummy

hey im affraid im out :( the witch showed up very unexpectedly this morning and have had sooo much pain i had to come home from work at 11am :( ive even been sick cause the pain was so bad!!

im gutted cause really thought we'd done it this time!!! oh well on to next month!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sleepen

congrats to all the :bfp:
:hugs: to all those the :witch: has gotten
and :dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## mommyhopes33

Add me to March 9th please!! fingers crossed soooooo tight xx :)


----------



## Kaede351

Add me to March 8th pleeeease :D

Congrats to eeeeeeeverybody who got :bfp: :D and good uck to everyone left to test!!! :dust:

XxX


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats to all the BFPs!

Hugs to all those that AF got.


----------



## always hope

congrats and a healthy n happy next 8 months to all ladies who got their bfp's, and hugs and bfp next month to all ladies who got the witch this month


----------



## parkgirl

:witch: got me this morning. 


Could you please add me for the 28th of this month :) I'll be ready to test again by then.


----------



## ArticBaby

Im out :growlmad:. Onto next month :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Nanda0407

already???


----------



## Kita

Boo! AF just came for me!! On to cycle 4!

Good luck everyone else and congrats on all the BFP's!!


----------



## fairygirl

Can you add me please? I didn't ask earlier as I was scared I'd tempt fate.
Tested this morning :happydance:


----------



## lylasmummy

:witch: got me, Ill hopefully be testing again on the 30th x


----------



## vaniilla

fairygirl said:


> Can you add me please? I didn't ask earlier as I was scared I'd tempt fate.
> Tested this morning :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: congrats hun :hugs: see in you first tri


----------



## blondebaby

Yes Congratulation Fairygirl!!!
Well I still have no sign of AF, I have had pains pretty much from 48 post :sex: date.
Normally by now water retention would be horrific (don't pee a lot for 2 days) and totally bloat out......so still crossing my fingers and toes, 1 day to go, may have to pop to boots at lunchtime and get a double test. Kx


----------



## rachrach82

congrats fairygirl. xxx im waiting for the 29th/ 30th march.xx cycle 2.


----------



## rachrach82

rachrach82 said:


> congrats fairygirl. xxx im waiting for the 29th/ 30th march.xx cycle 2.

Can i also ask every1 there opinion on when's the best time to start testing with opk's in a cycle. My cycle is ave 27 days im due to ov in 12 days average and according to FF,my est fertile days r 12/13/14/15 th march and my est next AF is 29th march.my 1st cycle i used 1 opk aday but im changing that to 2 opk's a day when testing, and wots the best time to test in the day i know not to use the first urine of the day. thanks :dust: to all good luck xxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## dottiemad79

hi im out the :witch: got me yesterday morning, so back to the drawing board again, due af again on the 25th march so ill be testing again on the 29th fxd 
:dust: to all and well done on those with their :bfp: already and fxd for others


----------



## always hope

blondebaby. quick go to boots and get tests lol i want to know whats gooing on :)


----------



## sleepen

rachrach82 said:


> rachrach82 said:
> 
> 
> congrats fairygirl. xxx im waiting for the 29th/ 30th march.xx cycle 2.
> 
> Can i also ask every1 there opinion on when's the best time to start testing with opk's in a cycle. My cycle is ave 27 days im due to ov in 12 days average and according to FF,my est fertile days r 12/13/14/15 th march and my est next AF is 29th march.my 1st cycle i used 1 opk aday but im changing that to 2 opk's a day when testing, and wots the best time to test in the day i know not to use the first urine of the day. thanks :dust: to all good luck xxxxx:thumbup:Click to expand...

okay i don't actully use opks, but i had read up on them and this is what i found

The best time to test is 2 p.m., or as close as possible. Anytime between noon and 8 p.m. is fine, first morning urine is not recommended. The reason for this is that most women experience a surge in the morning, but it can take 4 hours for it to show up in your urine.

Make sure to test at about the same time every day.

If you have a variable cycle, you should use the date of your shortest cycle in the past six months as a starting time.

cylce Start
length Day 
21 5 
22 5 
23 6 
24 7 
25 8 
26 9 
27 10 
28 11 
29 12 
30 13 
31 14 
32 15 
33 16 
34 17 
35 18 
36 19 
37 20 
38 21 
39 22 
40 23 
41 24 
42 25


----------



## sleepen

sorry charth did not post so well here is the page i got that info from

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/opk.html


----------



## amethyst77

:witch: due today- no sign yet, just sore and heavy chest and back, plus extreme tiredness....


----------



## Pixxie

Im out, you can cross me off xxx


----------



## dlj2

got a nasty feeling the witch is on her way for me now....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Another :bfp:!! =D

Sorry to all those ladies that AF got! xxx


----------



## fairygirl

Miss Zoie, there were a 3 of us in charting newbies today, and 1 on Monday. As well as one maybe. It has been an awesome week in there.


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello again Miss Zoie,

Can you please add me to the 10th? Hopefully this is our month! Congratulations to all those who got their BFP this month! Have a healthy and happy 9 months!

Thank you


----------



## rachrach82

xMissxZoiex said:


> Another :bfp:!! =D
> 
> Sorry to all those ladies that AF got! xxx

me too miss zoie plz add my name to list 30th plz


----------



## xMissxZoiex

fairygirl said:


> Miss Zoie, there were a 3 of us in charting newbies today, and 1 on Monday. As well as one maybe. It has been an awesome week in there.

=D Get them to come and here hehe we can boost our numbers then =D!!! xxxxx


----------



## janelouise

what a luck thread so far praying for more bfp good luck everyone xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

rachrach82 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Another :bfp:!! =D
> 
> Sorry to all those ladies that AF got! xxx
> 
> me too miss zoie plz add my name to list 30th plzClick to expand...

Already Added You x


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya girls! Pichi said that you wanted us to come on over to boost BFP numbers haha! So here I am with my absolutely beautiful :bfp: digi :D


https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/private/SDC11121.jpg

I know I said to put me down for the 8th, but I couldn't wait any longer!!! haha

Congrats to everyone else who has had a BFP so far!!!

XxX


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Kaede351 said:


> Hiya girls! Pichi said that you wanted us to come on over to boost BFP numbers haha! So here I am with my absolutely beautiful :bfp: digi :D
> 
> 
> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/XxXEmzXxX/private/SDC11121.jpg
> 
> I know I said to put me down for the 8th, but I couldn't wait any longer!!! haha
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who has had a BFP so far!!!
> 
> XxX

Hehe YaY!! =D Congratulations! That makes us 9:bfp:s on the 3rd lol YaY!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

bfn for me today :(


----------



## fairygirl

Good luck to those waiting to test!


----------



## Kaede351

Woot! A VERY lucky day!!! 

I'll pass on some sticky beans and lucky baby dust for everybody else too :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

XxX


----------



## Moorebetter

Kae congrats!


----------



## Kaede351

Thank you!!! :D

XxX


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi could you add me to the 20th March please xxx


----------



## pichi

got my :bfp: 1st March :) add me in please :)


----------



## blondebaby

Well done, and congratulations to you all, chuffed for you.
I'm still waiting!!! Have had a BFN Yesterday but also no :af:
So twiddling my thumbs before I chew them. Kx


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

Witch got me! :( 

Congrats for all those BFP's

x


----------



## dlj2

still waiting here, AF was due tuesday so 3 days late-havnt tested yet cos keep getting backache and twingy belly ache but will test if still not here by the weekend...starting to feel hopefull!xx


----------



## vaniilla

Swanny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Witch got me! :(
> 
> Congrats for all those BFP's
> 
> x

:hugs: I'm sure you'll catch that eggy next cycle


----------



## k1w1 baby

Morning ladies!

I'm not supposed to test until Saturday (AF due tomoz), but I couldn't wait! Did an FRER on Tues morning - :bfn: - decided I wouldn't torture myself and would definitly wait until Saturday. Woke up yesterday morning and managed to not POAS, but then couldn't resist when I got in from work. Grabbed out a CB digi - :bfp: !!! I really don't want to get my hopes up 'cos AF is still due tomoz, but fingers crossed for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats K1W1!!!!


----------



## mommyhopes33

REMOVE ME FROM THE LIST ON MARCH 9th please......


----------



## Mystique26

AF got me last night. Can you move me to the 31st please? Thanks :hugs2:


----------



## dlj2

still waiting 2 days late now, just caved in and tested not FMU but still BFN!!! grrrr


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Wow! Congrats K1W1!! Does that take us up to 10 BFPs?!

So so sorry for those the witch got : ( I feel for yas!


----------



## rachrach82

congrats to all pos tests. gr8 news :dust: to all who havent tested yet xx


----------



## klcuk3

Im out af turned up today :( onto month 11 of ttc.... Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## rai

Congrats to all those with BFPs!! I'm about to hit my fertile days so I'm hoping to catch the eggy.


----------



## mumanddad

congrats ladies well i am 3 days late but i am going to wait as long as i can to test, i am going to TRY be strong



IT WONT LAST LONG .....


----------



## pink_bow

Big congrats to all of you who got your :bfp:
And lots of :dust: to everyone else! xx


----------



## Nanda0407

congrats girl on all ur :BFP:..... af got me yesterday.... im out..... and im not trying anymore.... i cant take the stress any longer..... good luck to all you ladies...... lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Marlarky

I was supposed to test the 1st but I did it on the 2nd and it was :bfn:
So I tested again yesterday (both FRERs) and another :bfn:

But!! AF was due today and I usually wake up with it but I didnt!!
And there's no signs of it either!
So since it's not over until :witch: shows up, I'll just wait and see

cross your fingers for me plzz!!!

<3


----------



## Marlarky

If I can change my date- Let's change it until the 9th please =]


----------



## mumanddad

i have my fingers and toes crossed for you hun x


----------



## k1w1 baby

fingers crossed for you Malarkey! Lots of :dust:


----------



## Reds05

Well, after almost a week of is this or isn't it, AF finally got me properly today. Cramps started this aft and my back is killing me now.

Onto next cyle - armed myself with 30 OPK's this time.

Can you add me for testing on 31st??

Congrats to everyone who got their :bfp: and loads of :dust: and :hugs: for those of us that the :witch: got.


----------



## amethyst77

:witch: got me today :(
Well done to all of you with BFPs and good luck to all of you still to test


----------



## blueclo

Hi I'm new to this.. could you add me to the 25th as well please? x


----------



## becca05

Afternoon, add me to test on the 6th. But AF is do this weekend anyways :dust::dust: to all


----------



## Razcox

Ok so af was due today but my temps were still really high so i did a first response with FMU and guess what . . . . . It was a :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:

Both lines came up right away and the 2nd on is nearly as dark as the first, i cant believe it after so long it almost doesnt seem real.


----------



## Kaede351

Razcox said:


> Ok so af was due today but my temps were still really high so i did a first response with FMU and guess what . . . . . It was a :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Both lines came up right away and the 2nd on is nearly as dark as the first, i cant believe it after so long it almost doesnt seem real.

Congrats!!!! Welcome to 1st Tri 

congrats to any ladies who got their :bfp: in the last few pages!!!

XxX


----------



## schnoodle

congrats hunny x


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

Well I am out :witch: got me today :cry:
good luck to all you other ladies


----------



## always hope

congrats all you ladies with bfp's x


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Raz!


----------



## rachrach82

congrats to all bfp, and good luck to all waiting to test, im on anew cycle now my second, AF has just finished so gotta wait til 10/11th to start testing for ov and high fertility days. 12/13/14th and ov day 15th.


----------



## Missi

:happydance: for all those with :bfp: this month. Could you put me down for my very first TTC testing on the 14th MissxZoie?

:dust: to everyone this month, good luck x


----------



## haych

put me down due today 5th of march congrats to all who have got a bfp


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to all the BFP's already!!!

Can you add me to... uhm... March 19, I guess? It might change depending on my chart... but I think that'll do! :) TIA! :dust: to all!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just to say that i wont be on in the next few days! My house got burgled :( both my laptops were taken im at mums at the moment so i thought i would just let you know thats why the list isnt updated i just have a little look through the list and i think that we are at 11 :bfp:s? thats brilliant congratulations!, i dont really have much time so wont be able to edit the list but i will be doing it very soon should hopefully have the insurance send us new laptops very soon!

Erm ... If you just let the people that dont read this that im not being rude lol just not online .. and i should be able to use my blackberry a little bit on the internet but it is a big pain so will not be using it much

Congratulations to those who got :bfp: =D all those little bubba growing strong i hope!!
:hugs: who the nasty AF got :(
F'xd to those waiting to test!!

Hopfully i will be online sooner than later i have to go now but speak soon!
Lots of Love to you ladies
Zoie xxxxxx


----------



## mumanddad

so sorry to hear that hun, hope you get everything sorted soon x


----------



## Megg33k

That's awful about the house being burgled!!! At least you're okay! That's the important stuff! Hoping you get it sorted out soon! :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

That is really awful Zoe - and last month was rough for you too! We'll keep track ourselves, ok? Hope you've got lots of support and family around you...


----------



## sleepen

Wow! Congradulations to all those who got there :bfp:
:hugs: to all of those whom the :witch: got
and :dust: to all


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

So sorry, hope the insurance pay up quickly


----------



## honeybee28

xMissxZoiex said:


> Just to say that i wont be on in the next few days! My house got burgled :( both my laptops were taken im at mums at the moment so i thought i would just let you know thats why the list isnt updated i just have a little look through the list and i think that we are at 11 :bfp:s? thats brilliant congratulations!, i dont really have much time so wont be able to edit the list but i will be doing it very soon should hopefully have the insurance send us new laptops very soon!
> 
> Erm ... If you just let the people that dont read this that im not being rude lol just not online .. and i should be able to use my blackberry a little bit on the internet but it is a big pain so will not be using it much
> 
> Congratulations to those who got :bfp: =D all those little bubba growing strong i hope!!
> :hugs: who the nasty AF got :(
> F'xd to those waiting to test!!
> 
> Hopfully i will be online sooner than later i have to go now but speak soon!
> Lots of Love to you ladies
> Zoie xxxxxx

aww Zoie thats rubbish, hope you're ok. Did they nick much? Makes me so angry, what gives them the right to do that! 
If you get a chance please can you change me to 26 March, think I'm in for a long cycle. thanks.x


----------



## sleepen

Zoie so sorry to hear your home was buglarized. Hope things get better for you soon


----------



## Cupcake1979

Sorry to hear you're news - how awful! Grrr!! Hope you get it sorted out soon x

I'm a newbie, 1st month of ttc so my testing date will be 14th March. Please add me to the list :) Fingers crossed by I can't imagine i could get lucky so quickly...


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry to hear that Zoie. I hope everything is sorted soon. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## always hope

sorry t o hear about the burglary,... grrrr sods


----------



## spencerbear

Sorry to hear about the burglarly zoie. Hope they sort things soon x


----------



## Kerrieann

Can i be added for the 28th please?? Thankyou


----------



## brillbride

hi girls-jus joining--got my last AF on vals day:( anyhow think i OV early due to tests and temps--so think im due on this wed/thurs...wil keep u updated.xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry to hear that, Miss Zoie! That cannot be fun at all. :hugs:Don't worry about updating this at all! Hope you get it all sorted out and get things back to normal very soon!


----------



## Beans

can you add me to the 15th? I don't think I ovulated this month... or if I did, Idk if I had 'recreational bd' :rofl: around the right time but, hey you never know!


----------



## kookyklw

Hello :) Can you please add me to the 17th? It's two days after I am due my period but I'd prefer to wait until then to test! Thanks x


----------



## wifey29

I'm out. :witch: got me :cry:


----------



## dlj2

im out too damn that witch-next testing 7th April...oh the wait...!!!!


----------



## TySonNMe

I got my :bfp: at 9DPO and it's getting darker! Yay!

Oops, hadn't read the thread...so sorry about the burglary!


----------



## blondebaby

TySonNMe said:


> I got my :bfp: at 9DPO and it's getting darker! Yay!
> 
> Oops, hadn't read the thread...so sorry about the burglary!

Congratulations!!!!!! Kxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel_dust

:witch: arrived for me yesterday morning.:nope:


Nevermind...onto another month.


Babydust to everyone waiting to test.xxxxx


----------



## mumanddad

i am out the witch got me


----------



## jkbmah

1st March BFP for me !!!! yay!!!! after 8 months TTC CBFM is what finally did it !!!!! fingers crossed the little bean sticks!!!


----------



## BabyMama89

Can you add me for the 17th? Thank you!!!


----------



## lolley

Hi,
got my cross hairs on FF today so can you put me down for the 18th please.
thanks


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the new :bfp:s!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi hun can you add me for the 20th! i will be around 3 days late by then but i wanna try and last the longest be4 i test xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wow I think that's 12 :bfp:s congratulations!! I'm going to to my mums tomorrow then I will update the list x x


----------



## MrsWez

I will be testing on the 30th. I am hoping for a sticky bean this month. I am trying to stay positive, 14 months of TTC is starting to wear me down. :growlmad: On a side note that's happier I LOVE the bunny smilie!! :bunny:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hii can you add me to the 24th please?? its OH's birthday maybe it will be lucky!!!


----------



## hopeandpray4

Can you add me to the 10th please?? Thx! :)


----------



## vaniilla

jkbmah said:


> 1st March BFP for me !!!! yay!!!! after 8 months TTC CBFM is what finally did it !!!!! fingers crossed the little bean sticks!!!

congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## Ava Grace

Hi could you please pop me down for testing on the 20th March, thank you and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## blondebaby

The :witch: got me today (I'm listed under 4th). Oh well onto next month.
good luck the reast of you. Kxxx


----------



## doddy0402

got af today. not surprised, but on wards and looking forward to april 6th!! congrats to all with bfps and fingers crossed to all still waiting!xx


----------



## Naturalmystic

March must really be an extra lucky month for me. I got my BFP at 15 dpo this morning after I was convinced that this was not my month. I really hope this bean sticks. Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test this month

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust


----------



## fairygirl

I'm so excited about all the BFPs, I was stalking the Pregnancy Test Gallery and more are in there! :happydance:
Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Love0411

Could you please put me down for testing on 03/18? Thanks!


----------



## rachrach82

blondebaby said:


> TySonNMe said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: at 9DPO and it's getting darker! Yay!
> 
> Oops, hadn't read the thread...so sorry about the burglary!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!! KxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Tysonme thats brilliant, congrats, im so over the moon for you, u must feel amazing at the mo. take care relax and evjoy hunny.xxx :dust: to all waiting. im goin to start testing for fertile days and Ov day in 3/4days.
Misszoie .sorry to here anout ur house. hopes all's well


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats mystic! :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

13 :bfp:s now? Congratulations girls!!!!! Didn't get a change to go to my mothers today but I know that I am deffintly going tomorrow so I will update the list then lol the internet on my phone is so slow lol.

Just a little update from me I don't know exactly how many dpo I am but I think its looking promising for me extreme indegestion which I only got when pg in the past!! I'm bloated and my tummy is firmer than usial fingers crossed for me and all the rest of you lovely ladies I hope you get extra sticky beans!!!!!!!!!

I'm missing BnB lol speak soon ladies! X x x x x x


----------



## abstersmum

fingers crossed for you zoie xx


----------



## Kitten-B

Fingers crossed for you Zoie and so sorry to hear about the burglary - I think you def deserve some good news!

Good news for me... BFP yesterday (sneaky early test)... just hoping it's not too good to be true!

Congrats to all the BFPs so far and lots of :dust: for all waiting, whether it be this month or the next!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, kitten!!! :hugs:

Sounds promising, Zoie! Plus, you're running the testing thread! That's like 100 extra possible pregnancy points! :winkwink:


----------



## Love0411

Wow lots of BFP on here! Congrats Zoie & Kitten!!! March seems to be a good month ;-)


----------



## Naturalmystic

Thanks Megg


----------



## twinmummy

Hi, can you put me down for the 15th please?


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Hey can you put me down for the 11th please :hugs:

Good luck everyone that is still waiting for their :bfp:

LOADS OF BABY :dust: and congrats to everyone that has already got their :bfp:

xxxx


----------



## Skidoosh

Can I be put down for the 21st please. Gonna try REAL hard to wait until AF is due this month. Congrats to all the BFP's!


----------



## SteffyRae

can u add me to march 30


----------



## NewlyHopeful

AF got me today!


----------



## meow951

Ignore, wrong thread lol :s


----------



## Ayina

Hi Miss Zoie.

I finally have a date. I am testing on 22 March. Hopefully this is the one.


----------



## always hope

fingers crossed for you miss zoie :dust:


----------



## Eliza8Matt

Well, turns out I can't count!! OV'd early so tested earlier than I originally though I would - and I got my :bfp:

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## always hope

congrats Eliza8matt :)


----------



## gailybaby

hi new to you forum but will be testing on the 21-22nd march as then AF will be late by 4 days oft he longest cycle ever! 

SSBD to all!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Eliza! :hugs:


----------



## jackiea85

Can you add me to the 23rd please? :D xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I am on my way to my mothers house as we speak lol I can't wait to add all you ladies especially you pregnant ones!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im at my mummys and im editing the list!!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## spencerbear

Hi zoie

will be nice seeing how many bfps we now have. Hopefully we will have lots more soon.


----------



## violetchic

Hi all. Can you put me down for 3/23. Congrats to all the BFP's and good luck to all those waiting to test!


----------



## Frindabelle

Hi everyone! 
I'm due to Test on the 12th, if I can join in please?
xxx


----------



## Bambi1985

Can you put me down for the 19th please


----------



## Flake-y

:witch: got me I'm afraid!!


----------



## spinneybaby

Please put me down for the 20th...if I can wait that long!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

im out


----------



## momtoboys1

I'll be happy to join the 'lucky' thread.....I'm due af on March 18th so I will be testing March 20th!


----------



## carla1234

I am afraid we lost our little bean today.... so no more bfp for me.


----------



## momtoboys1

So sorry to hear that Carla, stay strong! xx


----------



## Naturalmystic

Sorry about your angel Carla:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry for your loss, Carla! :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awww Carla I'm so sorry huni stay strong, if you ever want to talk just PM me chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

15th Purrrrlease? = ]

:dust: xx


----------



## always hope

:witch: got me today 2 days late, so god knows what my cycle is doing now, so im going to be testing again april now, good luck everyone else :hugs:


----------



## twinmummy

Sorry to hear that Carla :(


----------



## portu

I'm out the :witch: got me


----------



## Firedancer41

Sorry Carla :hug:


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry to hear that Carla x x :hugs:


----------



## millybum

I'm due AF today, but no sign yet.
Not feeling too confident either, but I always live in hope!! 

Would love to be another "lucky member" this month.

Good luck to all, and sorry to other's who have AF!
We'll get through it no-matter what!! 

:dust: x


----------



## whitwilson10

hi ladies,

Im on cycle day 21 (8 dpo) and I had my progesterone test today. I called for the results at 1400 and they didnt give me a number just told me to come in Friday morning. I will be on cycle day 24 (11 dpo). Anyone else had to do this? I dont know whether its good or bad its driving me crazy lol


----------



## RedRose19

:( im on cd 48ish i think.. ive lost count! and no sign of af but i had a bfn on saturday :( just wish af would show


----------



## hopeandpray4

Hello!

I got a :bfp: this morning at 9 DPO!!! I'm still so amazed!!! :happydance:


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Hope!!!


----------



## marinewife101

can you please add me to march 20th =) im hoping to test a lil before that but we will see... ive been having cramps since ovulation on the 4th and now im getting nauseous and light headed.. BABY DUST TO ALL!!!


----------



## auntiebee

Hi there, o dear im gonna ask u to change my testing date as i ovulated way later than i normally do this month. Please change my date to :test: till the 22nd March.....thanks a mill xxxxxxxxxxx
:dust:


----------



## violetchic

Yay! Congrats Hopeandpray!!!!


----------



## portablechick

got my AF this afternoon :( at least she was on time and didn't perlong my misery


----------



## Skidoosh

Wow, what a lot of bfp's!!! So sorry for your loss Carla. Congrats to all the new bfp's!


----------



## twinmummy

Congratulations Hope! What brand did you use?


----------



## sahrene1978

My chart says I ovulated on Saturday. It says for me to wit til the 25th to test if the witch hasn't come yet but that seems so far away......... :( 

Congrats to all the new Mom's to be and fingers crossed March continues to spread good baby vibrations!!!

Sahrene


----------



## jodie4805

I've finally ovulated, so could you please add me for 19th March please.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, hope! :hugs:


----------



## sleepen

carla i am so sorry for your loss hun:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wantabbygrl

Please add me for the 31st!! Thanks


----------



## swangirl

Hi! I'm a newbie, but will you add me to March 20th testers? Spring Equinox!

Thanks!


----------



## bodacious

Despite what my ticker says, I believe I'm going to ovulate either today or tomorrow. It's our first month officially TTC! I think I'm going to wait until the 28 or so to test just because I would rather af show than only see one line! Hopefully we have beginners luck.


----------



## rachrach82

so sorry carla.xxx can any advise me plz. im CD 9 , have watery/creamy cm (tmi) sorry, but ive been having cramps in my back and lower belly. feel like AF pains aching, im surposed to be due testing opks for fertile days and ov day on CD 11 to CD16 , advised BY FF. 2nd cycle. do u think its OV pain and i should start opk testing asap. :dust: to all waiting to test. congrats on all the pos preg tests.xx


----------



## majm1241

rachrach82 said:


> so sorry carla.xxx can any advise me plz. im CD 9 , have watery/creamy cm (tmi) sorry, but ive been having cramps in my back and lower belly. feel like AF pains aching, im surposed to be due testing opks for fertile days and ov day on CD 11 to CD16 , advised BY FF. 2nd cycle. do u think its OV pain and i should start opk testing asap. :dust: to all waiting to test. congrats on all the pos preg tests.xx

Try taking them now. I OV sometimes at cd10.


----------



## Megg33k

rachrach82 said:


> so sorry carla.xxx can any advise me plz. im CD 9 , have watery/creamy cm (tmi) sorry, but ive been having cramps in my back and lower belly. feel like AF pains aching, im surposed to be due testing opks for fertile days and ov day on CD 11 to CD16 , advised BY FF. 2nd cycle. do u think its OV pain and i should start opk testing asap. :dust: to all waiting to test. congrats on all the pos preg tests.xx

I'd start testing now... and I'd also start :sex: just in case the surge has already happened. It is possible to O on CD10! Good luck, honey! :dust:


----------



## Precious318

can I be added for the 20th please :dust::dust::dust: for everyone!!!!!


----------



## hopeandpray4

Thanks for all the congrats! Now I'm hoping and praying this baby bean sticks!! 

Twinmummy ~ I used earlypregnancytests.com, I had just bought several last week, lol. Supposed to have a reading as early as 25 mIU (?).. I wasn't expecting a ++ when I tested this a.m., I'm going to test in the a.m. again and see if it's any darker.. :)


----------



## aussiettc

i hope this tread does have a lucky streak casue i need some luck. Put me down for the 23rd please


----------



## DogCrazy

Hi guys, Thought I would be on a 33 day cycle this month but no no I'm on day 42 and iv'e had 3 BFN and still waiting for AF, just want her to come now so I can start on my next cycle...so frustrating!!


----------



## lisa7781

hi i hope to get a bfp ths month been try for a year and a half lol.... this month i had a dip on my chart could this be implantation????? hope i get a bfp this month good luck everyone else whos trying......


----------



## Nixilix

Im out :-(


----------



## Flybee

Please add me for 22nd March...


----------



## Ayina

Congratulations Hopeandpray4!!! That's excellent news. Let us know what happens at your next test.

I watched a programme this morning on pregnancy. They showed really cool footage of everything from the ovaries and the egg, right to the birth of the baby. No computer graphics. Actual footage. It was called "inside the body". 

I was so fascinated, it made me late for work. The programme was a bit scary, but now I'm even more convinced that I definitely want a baby.


----------



## Nixnax

I'm out :witch: got me 4 days late!

:dust: to all


----------



## rachrach82

Megg33k said:


> rachrach82 said:
> 
> 
> so sorry carla.xxx can any advise me plz. im CD 9 , have watery/creamy cm (tmi) sorry, but ive been having cramps in my back and lower belly. feel like AF pains aching, im surposed to be due testing opks for fertile days and ov day on CD 11 to CD16 , advised BY FF. 2nd cycle. do u think its OV pain and i should start opk testing asap. :dust: to all waiting to test. congrats on all the pos preg tests.xx
> 
> I'd start testing now... and I'd also start :sex: just in case the surge has already happened. It is possible to O on CD10! Good luck, honey! :dust:Click to expand...

i didnt test last night it was very late waiting to opk test in a few hrs. had inter4course thou just to make sure we dont miss out lol.xx take care every1.


----------



## dan-o

Please can u add me for the 21st? Thanks! :D


----------



## rachrach82

Megg33k said:


> rachrach82 said:
> 
> 
> so sorry carla.xxx can any advise me plz. im CD 9 , have watery/creamy cm (tmi) sorry, but ive been having cramps in my back and lower belly. feel like AF pains aching, im surposed to be due testing opks for fertile days and ov day on CD 11 to CD16 , advised BY FF. 2nd cycle. do u think its OV pain and i should start opk testing asap. :dust: to all waiting to test. congrats on all the pos preg tests.xx
> 
> I'd start testing now... and I'd also start :sex: just in case the surge has already happened. It is possible to O on CD10! Good luck, honey! :dust:Click to expand...

thanks ladies i took ur advice and :sex: last night i tested at 1.30 pm today there was a line but not the same as or darker than the control line. so i marked it as - but think my fertile and ov day may come slightly early as mc is sticky/eggwhite today too. thanks again ladies :dust: to u all. i decided to just start testing opk early and continue til i find the end.


----------



## loulou1983

can you add me please ?? testing 19th March. thanks x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Gosh I really miss you girls I can't wait to get a new laptop back so I can do some serious BnBing.

An update on me - been getting bad back ache in my lower back?, my tummy feels very firm still, I've been feeling a little sick nothing to bad tho and dizzy spells I think I've been close to fainting a few times.
Hoping this is good for me. Fingers crossed a girls! I want me :bfp: this month!!!!!!!!!

Speak soon ill try and get the updates done very soon aswell x x x x


----------



## Megg33k

xMissxZoiex said:


> Gosh I really miss you girls I can't wait to get a new laptop back so I can do some serious BnBing.
> 
> An update on me - been getting bad back ache in my lower back?, my tummy feels very firm still, I've been feeling a little sick nothing to bad tho and dizzy spells I think I've been close to fainting a few times.
> Hoping this is good for me. Fingers crossed a girls! I want me :bfp: this month!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speak soon ill try and get the updates done very soon aswell x x x x

Sounds promising! FX'd for you and tons of :dust: as well! xx


----------



## KandyKinz

Can I be added to the 14th


----------



## abstersmum

fingers crossed zoie xx


----------



## Marlarky

Hi ladies, I tested yesterday with a FRER and Idk what is going on...

I got the faintest faintest FAINTEST test line i have ever seen.

It's not an evap because it's pink tinted but I seriously had to stare at it to see it
and I still have to stare at it when I took it apart and put it in the light.

What does this mean?? It won't even come up on my camera even in negative filter.

Uggh I just want to know already!! (I'm 5days late for AF already)


----------



## dragondrums

Marlarky said:


> Hi ladies, I tested yesterday with a FRER and Idk what is going on...
> 
> I got the faintest faintest FAINTEST test line i have ever seen.
> 
> It's not an evap because it's pink tinted but I seriously had to stare at it to see it
> and I still have to stare at it when I took it apart and put it in the light.
> 
> What does this mean?? It won't even come up on my camera even in negative filter.
> 
> Uggh I just want to know already!! (I'm 5days late for AF already)

Hi hun,
I would give it two more days and test again.


----------



## Marlarky

Thanks dear, I'm thinking about testing Saturday again because I'm so scared of another BFN!! 

&&Zoie-- FXd!!!:)


----------



## maratobe

wow loads of BFPs go girls!!!! :happydance:
:dust: to everyone!!
xxx


----------



## majm1241

Marlarky said:


> Thanks dear, I'm thinking about testing Saturday again because I'm so scared of another BFN!!
> 
> &&Zoie-- FXd!!!:)

GL Sweetie! FXed! :hugs:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Witch got me today. On to a new cycle


----------



## fisher14

witch got me today 2 :(


----------



## maaybe2010

Can I be added to the 15th please?? :)

:dust: x x x


----------



## Firedancer41

Could I please be changed to the 20th? I o'ed earlier than expected this month...


----------



## dragondrums

Marlarky said:


> Thanks dear, I'm thinking about testing Saturday again because I'm so scared of another BFN!!
> 
> &&Zoie-- FXd!!!:)

I know what you mean. I am trying to hold off for a few more days as well, because my af is late and I am having a lot of symptoms and I tested once and it was BFN! But with my ds, I did not get a BFP until exactly one week late. So f'x for you and lets hope that BFP shows itself soon!


----------



## Lorts

xMissxZoiex said:


> Gosh I really miss you girls I can't wait to get a new laptop back so I can do some serious BnBing.
> 
> An update on me - been getting bad back ache in my lower back?, my tummy feels very firm still, I've been feeling a little sick nothing to bad tho and dizzy spells I think I've been close to fainting a few times.
> Hoping this is good for me. Fingers crossed a girls! I want me :bfp: this month!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Speak soon ill try and get the updates done very soon aswell x x x x


FXd for you!! - I fainted when I was pregnant so it sounds like a sign to me! When are you testing?


----------



## janelouise

got my :bfp: :happydance: im down for the 14th xxx


----------



## libbymarks198

can i please be added to the 23rd... i am new on here and love to read others bfp stories, feels like it will never happen for me


----------



## bodacious

Congrats to all the bfp! I am so nervous! This is our first month trying so I'm not really expecting it to happen this soon but as much as we've been bding we've bound to have done it on an o day! I feel like I prolly oed about the 9th, but an app I have on my phone says I will on the 13th. I used to be able to predict whe8 af would be here to the day, but lately I've been lucky to know the month! It's so frustrating. OK. My little rant is over. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


----------



## marie87

Can I be added to the 18th please?? What a lucky thread!:thumbup:


----------



## rachrach82

bodacious said:


> Congrats to all the bfp! I am so nervous! This is our first month trying so I'm not really expecting it to happen this soon but as much as we've been bding we've bound to have done it on an o day! I feel like I prolly oed about the 9th, but an app I have on my phone says I will on the 13th. I used to be able to predict whe8 af would be here to the day, but lately I've been lucky to know the month! It's so frustrating. OK. My little rant is over. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!

aww bodacious, i totally understand just getting half way threw my 2nd cycle. in knackered by time day after ov day comes lol. :sex: all threw fertile days and ov day est about 5/6 days total we do. u will get there hunny, be positive and open minded and ull do gr8.xx :dust: to u. im due my 1 st frtile day tommo so im gonna b a busy bee.lol. ov day in 5 days.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im updating the list now =D x


----------



## janelouise

thanks lovely xx


----------



## xashleyx

can you add me please :D im due to test on the 19th xx


----------



## tryinfor2010

I'm out the :witch: got me this morning :( On to next month


----------



## AshleyNichole

im on the 23rd ;)


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks for addig me :laugh2:

x x x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Zoie how you doing hun? When you due to test?

I think I may have my early bfp but AF is due Saturday (you have me down for testing on 13th anyway) so will let you know the proper outcome! xx


----------



## Marlarky

6 days late for AF, 22dpo, (30 day cycle).

NO BFP but seriously somehow I JUST KNOW!!
i just know that it has to come up soon....

babydust to everyone still in the game and hugs to everyone who got their bfp.

FXd!!


----------



## stellababy

got a BFP this morning!!!! babydust to everyone!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I think you might, hun! Tentative CONGRATS! :)


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Megg!!! FX for you xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nessicle said:


> Hi Zoie how you doing hun? When you due to test?
> 
> I think I may have my early bfp but AF is due Saturday (you have me down for testing on 13th anyway) so will let you know the proper outcome! xx

YaY Ness Congratulations babe =D you desirve it!

I should be testing 14th/15th but its not looking hopefull ive been having a few cramps and increased CM thick and creamy (lol TMI Sorry!).

I will edit the list soon guys xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Zoie - Your CM sounds VERY hopeful, actually! So do cramps! I think you've got it! :)


----------



## xashleyx

i have no cramps or CM that i have noticed! :( wont be my month xx


----------



## GossipGirly

im still waiting im 4 days late but im expecting af any time soon as I think progesterone cream has increased my lp (even tho i only applied it for 3 days!) xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Megg33k said:


> Zoie - Your CM sounds VERY hopeful, actually! So do cramps! I think you've got it! :)

I Really Really Hope So I Just Dont Want To Get My Hopes Up!, I really hate the wait! :growlmad:


----------



## Marlarky

Ladies- the other day I took a test and it was the faintest faintest FAINTEST line i had ever seen but it WAS pink so i didn't know if it was an EVAP or what (the test was an FRER). So I walked around with it for days because it stayed the exact same color from when it was 10minutes and I stared at it and today I took another FRER and it was still incredibly faint but it is DARKER and i dont have to stare so hard to see it!!!

I hope this is it ladies cross your fingers please!!!!

Dust :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Marlarky

PS- I'm so excited I have my siggy and everything lol I'm so lame!


----------



## xashleyx

congratulations marlarky!!! :hug: and your sig is lovely!! xx


----------



## sahrene1978

WOW!!! I am super excited for everyone and the magical dust floating around for this month!!!! This wait is driving me mad!!! I dont know if I can last 2 weeks with out POAS!! I have been having headaches and twinges but this morning I was having a very low dull ache. Hard to explain but it makes me very curious.. :)


----------



## xashleyx

im all excited for everyone to!! and yes the wait is soooooo annoying!!! fx for use all!! :dust: :dust: xx


----------



## Megg33k

Marlarky - Sounds good! I'd say that congrats are in order! :hugs: Good work, honey! xx

:dust: to all those waiting to test!


----------



## Marlarky

lots of STICKY STICKY STICKY dust to alll!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nadira037

I'm out AF showed once again


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Marlarky said:


> PS- I'm so excited I have my siggy and everything lol I'm so lame!

Go you Miss Organised lol! xxxxx


----------



## Marlarky

Heyy miss zoie over there when are you due for testing??!?!?!

Goodluck missy :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Marlarky said:


> Heyy miss zoie over there when are you due for testing??!?!?!
> 
> Goodluck missy :)

The 15th! i really wont test in the morning but ive only got one test lol and DF has band me from buying any this month because i bought so many last month :blush: i wont try hold out untill the 15th to use it 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommyB

The witch got me :(


----------



## Marlarky

Sorry bout the damned :witch: mommy :(

Zoie- Well good luck with that. IF you can wait (IF) then totally just wait for AF to see if you miss it!!! (If it's regular for you?? idk sorry). && don't symptom spot.

Ohhhh I know this is ALL so much easier said than DONE!!! :lol:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Marlarky said:


> Sorry bout the damned :witch: mommy :(
> 
> Zoie- Well good luck with that. IF you can wait (IF) then totally just wait for AF to see if you miss it!!! (If it's regular for you?? idk sorry). && don't symptom spot.
> 
> Ohhhh I know this is ALL so much easier said than DONE!!! :lol:

Im usually very regular on a perfect 28day cycle but i had a chemical last month so i dont know if i am going to go straight back to normal or if it will take me a few months to get back to normal xxxxx


----------



## Marlarky

Yea, that's really tricky hopefully it will be regular and it won't mess with you!!

That way even if you aren't pregnant you can get right back to :sex: ing and have even more fun trying :)

goodluck chica && let us know for sureee!!


----------



## bonjo808

Congrats Marlarky - I guess I need to start drinking the water in Chi-town!! There are a ton of pregnant women in this city, but hey when its cold all the time what else is there to do but :sex:


----------



## Marlarky

Hhahahahahh helll yeaa pretty much right?! :rofl:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Wow, quite a contingent of Illinoisans here tonight! But I'm a down-stater....


----------



## majm1241

SquirrelGirl said:


> Wow, quite a contingent of Illinoisans here tonight! But I'm a down-stater....

Where are you from?


----------



## Megg33k

bonjo808 said:

> Congrats Marlarky - I guess I need to start drinking the water in Chi-town!! There are a ton of pregnant women in this city, but hey when its cold all the time what else is there to do but :sex:

Hi, sort of neighbor! :wave:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Wow, quite a contingent of Illinoisans here tonight! But I'm a down-stater....

Ooh! Where? I'm from southern Illinois... and I'm in Peoria now! :)


----------



## DogCrazy

Ok , Im on day 44 of my cycle, tested this morning and still a BFN. I am used to having irregular cycles but normally they are around the 33-40 mark. Looked in my calender though and a few months ago I had a 45 day cycle..Maybe I'm mentally pushing away AF? I think I'm going mental...


----------



## jodie4805

Congratulations to all the :bfp:s
:hugs: to all who have :af:


I had cramps yesterday morning & now have a temp rise, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Megg33k

Looks good, jodie!


----------



## GossipGirly

im 2 scared to test :( any of the ladies who got there bfp's feel like af is on its way :(


----------



## Mrs Bubsie G

*Has anyone ever been pregnant but had  12 days late for their period!?????*


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations to all :bfp: i hope they are all sticky beans for you.

:hugs: to all those the witch got 

Zoie sounds like its looking good for you hunni.


----------



## rachrach82

hi every seeking some advice. im concidering buying some soft cups, their menstrual cups but ladies also commonly use them for after intercourse to keep sperm closer to cervix for longer, can any1 give me any advice on them, if anybodies used them, which brand is best reusable or disposable ones. : dust: to all. im 3 days from OV day, ov testing like mad. good luck .


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive been using a Mooncup which is a reusable one, i used it for the first month last month and i got my :bfp: but sadly ended in misscarrige, there great aswell because when you wake up in the morning if you use them at night there is no wet patch! and there so comfy you forget there there, i think it would be a good idea to get one it makes things easier ive found xxxx


----------



## mumanddad

rachrach82 said:


> hi every seeking some advice. im concidering buying some soft cups, their menstrual cups but ladies also commonly use them for after intercourse to keep sperm closer to cervix for longer, can any1 give me any advice on them, if anybodies used them, which brand is best reusable or disposable ones. : dust: to all. im 3 days from OV day, ov testing like mad. good luck .

i was looking in to using soft cups but i am soo scared that i will get them stuck up there :dohh:


----------



## Step Mummy

Hi ladies,

I thought I would finally join in with the sympton spotting, after having read so many after the last 6 months. I am unsure if i have even ovulated this month, as no temp rise, no CM and no OPK positive and am now on CD23. Always O'd on CD14 or thereabouts.

Alike everyone I can find symptoms that link to the ones who have had BFP, I am currently feeling tired, 
CD19 - Mouth Ulcer - not had one for at least 10 years. covered in acne but thats no so unusual - even at my age 32!
CD20 - emotional, but v busy at work - so is that it?
CD21 - as CD20, but started to get hungry all day
CD22 - Hungry, tired, slight up-set tummy when going to loo (TMI!)
CD23 - today, still hungry/eating loads and up-set tummy feeling, been to the loo several times today but not dioreah. Also slight crampy twinges near left hip. Slight rise in temp today.

But because it does not seem that i have ovulated, I have no idea where I am, so just have to wait it out it seems!

I hope you girls get the BFP, good luck! Angela X


----------



## maxyp

af got me- oh well on with this cycle now

good luck to everyone still testing


----------



## xashleyx

maxyp said:


> af got me- oh well on with this cycle now
> 
> good luck to everyone still testing


aw hun :hugs: good luck for next month!! :dust: xx


----------



## Marlarky

Hey everyone, I'm really comfortable with this thread so I think I might post it here and ask for some advice....

Sorry if I ramble because I'm seriously freaking out right now :cry:

This morning I was fine and I was happy because I got my :bfp: last night and then I went home and took a nap and then when DH came home, I woke up and we were cuddling in bed when all of a sudden I felt really wet between my legs (sorry if this is going to be tmi) so I was like, "hmm.. what could this be??" I pulled down my underwear and there was a bunch of brown blood! I wiped and there was only a little orangeish pink on the tp so I put on a pantyliner. See, I heard that a little bleeding in early pregnancy was not exactly normal, but ok, So I keep on going reasearching like crazy on google about early pregnancy bleeding. Then about 10 mins later I go pee and there's a good amount of blood on my pantiliner and it wasn't brown but bright red and I started crying because I don't know if it's my period or what because i got my f***ing BFP last night!??!?! And now I'm at home and I don't have any pads just pantyliners and I'm going through them like crazy already. I don't have any cramps just crazy backache and heartburn.. what is going on ladies, please help me I'm so sad!! :cry: :cry: :cry:

thank you xxxx


----------



## xashleyx

im really sorry hunni i dont know what to recommend! could it be a implantation bleed?

:hug: xxx


----------



## majm1241

Can you call the doctor or go to ER? I hate to say this but you might be having an early miscarriage Sweetie! :hug: Please call them!!!


----------



## xashleyx

bleeding in early pregnancy is such a pain in the bum!!! xxx


----------



## Marlarky

I don't know what to do I don't have any insurance I have a doctor's appt on Tuesday but idk what to do right now if I should wait or what, and I don't have the car because DH is at work... I don't have any cramps and there's no clots I don't understand because I got a freaking bfp you know?? Finally got it and now what is happening??? Maybe it's implantation and that's why my hCG is so low?? But it's bright red and kinda heavy idont think it's implantation... idk what to do now...


----------



## majm1241

I'm so sorry Sweetie! :hugs: Do you have any more tests right now?


----------



## Marlarky

Yes i have one but my test was so faint that Idk if taking my last test right now will make a differnece because it will still be really faint.....


----------



## majm1241

Does it seem to be getting heavier even?


----------



## xashleyx

can you hold of and do the test in the morning with your first wee?? might bring it out darker?
xxxx


----------



## majm1241

Yeah, i would suggest that too Ashley.


----------



## xashleyx

if you do decide to wait until morning to test, let us know hun! xx


----------



## Marlarky

Will do, thank you soo much guys you really helped me out
xxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## majm1241

NP My Love! I'm here always! :hugs:


----------



## rai

@Malarky,

Did you think about a public clinic? You can go to them even if you don't have insurance. If you go in, you can get blood test and they can measure your HCG levels. You may also want to call one of them and get advice. I would also reccommend trying to take another test. 

Good luck babe.


----------



## BabyMama89

@malarky: ahh girl ur brown blood is old blood sounds like and you prob got pregnant, and your body didnt have enough notice to stop ur period, or whatev, so its more than likely nothing to worry about id say your had implantation late, and it was not in time for your period. with my son thats what happened to me i found out at 8 weeks, and the month before i had a "period" so dont stress, i think you'll be fine
:hugs:


----------



## xashleyx

good luck testing hunni!! :bfp: :dust: xxx


----------



## Dahlia

I'm out. :(


----------



## xashleyx

awwww sweetie!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## majm1241

:hugs: Dahlia!


----------



## BabyMama89

@ dahlia :hugs: 

lost of :dust: next cycle :D


----------



## Hilarychad

I'm out ladies. Even though AF hasn't come out and attacked yet. I went to the doc and had blood done today, negative.


----------



## majm1241

Hilarychad said:


> I'm out ladies. AF came two days late and attacked.

:hug:


----------



## rai

@dahlia and hilarychad: :hugs::hugs: sending babydust your way for next cycle.:dust::dust:


----------



## GossipGirly

bfp for me today :D xxx


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations Gossipgirly, sticky bean thoughts coming your way x


----------



## Marlarky

update ladies.... i went to the er because the bleeding got out of control and was clotting. the pee test came out neg but i finally got my bfp the night before so i thought the blood test would show it. first i had a pelvic exam and the doc said that my cervix was closed so i was like thank god no miscarriage. my bloods came back 100percent negative. big fat effing negative. FRER lied to me and i think i will call and complain. so in other words AF came and i dont think there is a tear left in me. :cry: i hate getting my hopes up just to get let down. all digitals for me next month screw FRER. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Razcox

Marlarky said:


> update ladies.... i went to the er because the bleeding got out of control and was clotting. the pee test came out neg but i finally got my bfp the night before so i thought the blood test would show it. first i had a pelvic exam and the doc said that my cervix was closed so i was like thank god no miscarriage. my bloods came back 100percent negative. big fat effing negative. FRER lied to me and i think i will call and complain. so in other words AF came and i dont think there is a tear left in me. :cry: i hate getting my hopes up just to get let down. all digitals for me next month screw FRER. :cry: :cry: :cry:

Oh no i am so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Marlarky said:


> update ladies.... i went to the er because the bleeding got out of control and was clotting. the pee test came out neg but i finally got my bfp the night before so i thought the blood test would show it. first i had a pelvic exam and the doc said that my cervix was closed so i was like thank god no miscarriage. my bloods came back 100percent negative. big fat effing negative. FRER lied to me and i think i will call and complain. so in other words AF came and i dont think there is a tear left in me. :cry: i hate getting my hopes up just to get let down. all digitals for me next month screw FRER. :cry: :cry: :cry:

HUGE :hugs: to you! I have to ask... I just do... Did they do that +/- blood test? Because that only goes positive with 25 or 50mIU. I'm confident in saying that a faint FRER could be picking up on significantly less HCG than that! You really need quantitative blood hcg's done to be absolutely sure. I don't want to give you false hope... but it wouldn't be the first time that it happened to someone! I'd just rather you be sure, honey! :hugs:


----------



## pixie77

No luck this month, aunty flo appeared this morning.:nope:


----------



## inkdchick

Hilarychad said:


> I'm out ladies. Even though AF hasn't come out and attacked yet. I went to the doc and had blood done today, negative.

Please dont count yourself out many women have these blood s done later to find a couple of days later no period , did a test and positive so please hang on in there...
:flower::hugs::hugs:
Tina


----------



## Nessicle

Hi guys - :witch: got me this morning bang on time!!

Congrats to all the bfp's!! Sorry to those who got AF and FX for those still waiting
I'll see anyone who got the witch over in the April thread xx


----------



## dragondrums

Marlarky said:


> update ladies.... i went to the er because the bleeding got out of control and was clotting. the pee test came out neg but i finally got my bfp the night before so i thought the blood test would show it. first i had a pelvic exam and the doc said that my cervix was closed so i was like thank god no miscarriage. my bloods came back 100percent negative. big fat effing negative. FRER lied to me and i think i will call and complain. so in other words AF came and i dont think there is a tear left in me. :cry: i hate getting my hopes up just to get let down. all digitals for me next month screw FRER. :cry: :cry: :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## CherryPie1986

Hello! New to this place, hopeing for a BFP this month!

I'm due on 16th March if you could pop me in there?! Thanks...

I have been having a few possible symptoms (but neg tests so far - Couldn't wait lol) tingling/sore boobs and underarms, tired, moody, need to pee more but I've had two babies already so need to go more these days anyway lol, the odd dizzy spell and occasional nausea. BUT I got the breast soreness (only alot less) and tiredness before my last period.. I was on the implant (from June to Jan 29th) and that was my first period since coming off of it. And I never ever had sore boobs before a period until then so now I think my symptoms might be do do with this, only a show of AF will tell I suppose! Anyway... HI!! Hopefully BFPs for us all!


----------



## xashleyx

good luck cherrypie1986!! :dust: xx


----------



## bumble b

:witch: due the 16th too, can you add me please? so far no symptoms but hoping for a sticky miracle after 2 losses xxx


----------



## xashleyx

bumble b, i aint got symptoms either hun!! but fingers crossed we both are :dust: xxx


----------



## CherryPie1986

Just thought I'd let you girls know that with my first Daughter I had every symptom going (apart from actually being sick - had the nausea though) and with my second Daughter I had no symptoms what so ever! Nothing, we weren't trying I just thought I'd take a test for a laugh and boy did I get a suprise lol! So you don't necessarily need to have symptoms.


----------



## maaybe2010

GossipGirly - I knew it!! :)
I'm so glad you finally tested! :laugh2:

x x x


----------



## GossipGirly

i wish i had earlier and put myself out of my misery i got some mighty fine lines and a 2 - 3 on digi :D 2nd mu xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Well we did tell you :winkwink: aha
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## rachrach82

mumanddad said:


> rachrach82 said:
> 
> 
> hi every seeking some advice. im concidering buying some soft cups, their menstrual cups but ladies also commonly use them for after intercourse to keep sperm closer to cervix for longer, can any1 give me any advice on them, if anybodies used them, which brand is best reusable or disposable ones. : dust: to all. im 3 days from OV day, ov testing like mad. good luck .
> 
> i was looking in to using soft cups but i am soo scared that i will get them stuck up there :dohh:Click to expand...

i might hold off them yet, im not sure on 2nd cycle and using opks and cm checking, just bought a basal body so gonna start that too, i have a bad feeling i may have missed my day due to cm being eggwhite for 1 day on cd9, no intercourse and im predicted to ov cd15 in 2days. but still testing no + opk yet barely even a line there. gud luck every1:dust: to all


----------



## Lorts

CherryPie1986 said:


> Just thought I'd let you girls know that with my first Daughter I had every symptom going (apart from actually being sick - had the nausea though) and with my second Daughter I had no symptoms what so ever! Nothing, we weren't trying I just thought I'd take a test for a laugh and boy did I get a suprise lol! So you don't necessarily need to have symptoms.

This is good news for me!!! I had every symptom by the book last month and got a BFN - I am currently 9DPO and having NO symptoms!!!!! I'm sure if this is a good sign or a bad sign!! :shrug:


----------



## abstersmum

im out af got me


----------



## maaybe2010

Lorts I have no symptoms either!
And normally my boobs weight a ton each by now!

Fingers Crossed for us both!
And everyone else :)

:dust: x x x


----------



## takingforever

Can you put me down for the 29th please x


----------



## inkdchick

i wont be testing im sick of them they are all neg and so many positive symptoms and now dark brown discharge with no pain and leaky nipples UURRGGGHHHH


----------



## Lorts

maaybe2010 said:


> Lorts I have no symptoms either!
> And normally my boobs weight a ton each by now!
> 
> Fingers Crossed for us both!
> And everyone else :)
> 
> :dust: x x x[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> When are you going to test/ when is your AF due?
> 
> My timings are all out this month. I 'should' be testing on the 16th but because I O later I won't test until 18th-19th. :coffee: More waiting!
> 
> Are you taking the fact you have no symptoms as a good sign?! I don't know what to think!!! Ha! :wacko:
> 
> I am starting to forget what the 2 weeks after O were like before I was TTC... what I had/didn't have before! - Just to compare it to what I was usually like!!!
> 
> Love to all. XxXxXxX :hugs:


----------



## Marlarky

@ Megg - The test results just came back negative, that's all the paper says, "hCG Negative." I'm pretty sure this is AF though, I guess,even though I don't have any cramping. I didn't and still don't have any AF signs.


BUT....
I'm going to test right now even though it's not FMU and I'm willing to bet it will show a faint positive again. I'll post back when that's done.

thanks for all the hugs guys I'm so glad I have this site :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Marlarky said:


> @ Megg - The test results just came back negative, that's all the paper says, "hCG Negative." I'm pretty sure this is AF though, I guess,even though I don't have any cramping. I didn't and still don't have any AF signs.
> 
> 
> BUT....
> I'm going to test right now even though it's not FMU and I'm willing to bet it will show a faint positive again. I'll post back when that's done.
> 
> thanks for all the hugs guys I'm so glad I have this site :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs: I really hope you get that faint :bfp:. :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good luck, Malarky. I can't imagine how stressful this must be for you!! Keep us updated! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Marlarky

Heyyyy
So I took the test and it was a :bfn: !!

How can I get a :bfp: and then now I have crazy bleeding and a :bfn: but the doc said I didn't miscarriage??

Is it just FRER's fault or what?
Wow, and I thought I couldn't get more confused.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Marlarky said:


> Heyyyy
> So I took the test and it was a :bfn: !!
> 
> How can I get a :bfp: and then now I have crazy bleeding and a :bfn: but the doc said I didn't miscarriage??
> 
> Is it just FRER's fault or what?
> Wow, and I thought I couldn't get more confused.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Did they take blood to show there was no hcg in your system? xxxxx


----------



## BabyMama89

@malarky 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Marlarky

yes my bloods came up negative


----------



## rai

Could it have been a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## majm1241

In December when I miscarried I got My bfps at 12, 13 & 14dpo. 14 dpo was a digi. When I went for my bloods on 17dpo and they said I was not pregnant. I was very confused and went to store and bet more digis and FRER and took them when I got home and they were all bfn. I started bleeding heavily with no cramps 2 hours later. :( I went to ER to check my RhoGAM because I am RH- and it came back that it was gone, so I had to get another. :( So I did have an early miscarriage. You probably had the same Sweetie! :huh:


----------



## Betheney

Heya This was the first month i didn't join as i was sick of listing my name and then not being able to see BFP next to it, however i got a BFP on 12th of March. So if you don't mind me joining after the BFP i would like to finally see my name on that list with a flashing BFP next to it.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## GossipGirly

congrats ...i know the feeling i got sick of puttin my name in aswel ... join us in the november sparkles :D when is your dd xx


----------



## Megg33k

@Marklarky - :hugs: to you, honey! I'm sorry! It was most probably a chemical pregnancy. I know how heartbreaking it is to have that happen! I'm around if you need to vent!

@Betheny - Congrats! :)


----------



## Hilarychad

I am officially out for this month, AF is here. Good luck ladies, see some of you (hopefully not!) next month.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Me too - am out this month, arrival of the witch this morning bang on time! Grrrr... Fingers crossed for next month as a December baby would be ace :)

Good luck to the rest of you still in!


----------



## xashleyx

aw no sweeties!! i really hope the :witch: dont come for me but i think it will! got no symptoms at all :( xxx


----------



## Cupcake1979

xashleyx when are you due your af? Have you tried a test yet? Alot of the girls here with BFP's seem to have no symptoms at all... you may be one of the lucky ones!

Good luck chick


----------



## xashleyx

Cupcake1979 said:


> xashleyx when are you due your af? Have you tried a test yet? Alot of the girls here with BFP's seem to have no symptoms at all... you may be one of the lucky ones!
> 
> Good luck chick

mt AF is due on the 19th, we did the deed on the 6th,7th,8th,9th,10th and 11th! but i dont think we got it :cry: no not tried a test yet, xx


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Betheney!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I got a :bfn: this morning! But no AF yet :/


----------



## fairygirl

:dust: Miss Zoie xxx


----------



## Dizzyd

Ok, Ladies..:witch: got me this morning...5 days late (cd33) from normal cycle (cd26-28)..maybe the prenatals? Since taking the prenatals :witch: arrived on cd29 and now cd33.

Only the Lord knows..hopefully just lengthening my LP:thumbup:


----------



## RchlSmly

Hi girls i'm out this month the witch arrived on the 4th boo hoo, never mind maybe next month!


----------



## BabyMama89

@ xashleyx....ur killing me girl! POAS! lol..... and i bet this is your month.. i dont really have symptoms *i wouldnt call them symptoms* just different things! so, your not out til AF shows!!

Love ya!


----------



## BabyMama89

FX for all you ladies..........

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Were not out til AF shows!!


Keep testing guys! this is OUR month!!


----------



## Marlarky

Thanks for the support guys- FXd for everyone else!!

Lots of STICKY STICKY STICKY baby dust coming your way!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

<3


----------



## katie84

hello ladies

im new to this forum please cani join your thread?

on cd 26 first round clomid fertilty treatment definate ov cd15 confirmed by 21 day blood test so 10dpo and waiting to test!!!

when do you think i can?

thanks ladies xxx

good luck to you all xxx


----------



## majm1241

katie84 said:


> hello ladies
> 
> im new to this forum please cani join your thread?
> 
> on cd 26 first round clomid fertilty treatment definate ov cd15 confirmed by 21 day blood test so 10dpo and waiting to test!!!
> 
> when do you think i can?
> 
> thanks ladies xxx
> 
> good luck to you all xxx

You can start as early as now although it could be faint or bfn. 12 dpo normally is a good day but still could be faint! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## AshleyNichole

r u going to add me?! 23


----------



## SquirrelGirl

katie84 said:


> hello ladies
> 
> im new to this forum please cani join your thread?
> 
> on cd 26 first round clomid fertilty treatment definate ov cd15 confirmed by 21 day blood test so 10dpo and waiting to test!!!
> 
> when do you think i can?
> 
> thanks ladies xxx
> 
> good luck to you all xxx

Welcome!!


----------



## BabyMama89

welcome new ladies :hugs: 
xx

Good lord Katie i would have already tested, in fact i have! several times! but im taking them as BFN its still WAAYY early though. so i shall test tomorrow...LOL


----------



## BabyMama89

& by the way im 8-9dpo 5 days til af :D


----------



## Betheney

Hi girlys thank you for your well wishes on my BFP after 6 months of ACTIVELY TTC! it finally happened. My nerves were a wreck and i was convinced there is something wrong with me. This month was the first month i said after i'd already Ovd and we had BD heaps that i didn't think it would be bad to not get a baby as i didn't know until recently Australia is starting paid maternity leave in January 2011. and of course the month i say no is the month the hpt test says yes!!! But my dearest hubby with a smile on his face says "Thats the way life works honey" 

Also i'm kind of unaware why i asked you to post 12th of March for me as my BFP was on the 13th

Thanks again!


----------



## louloubabs

Aloha.

I'm ovulating early this cycle so can you put me down for testing on 31st please?

Thanks 

XxX:kiss:


----------



## BabyMama89

ah im supposed to show BFP on the 17th ! LOL thats 3 days!! hurry up 3 days i wanna know!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

AshleyNichole said:


> r u going to add me?! 23

Yehh I will do when I get to use a computer im on my blackberry at the moment, as I got burgled and all my computers stolen and havent got anything back from my insurance! Im not being rude or ignoring you lol x


----------



## cdejdemommy

Hi girls! Just waving goodbye. The witch got me today. She really pissed me off too b/c I tested this morning - BFN of course (I got impatient and couldn't wait for the 17th). So basically I pissed myself off too since I wasted a test.
I suppose I'll see some of you on the April thread, but to all of those who got their BFPs this month - super congrats to you all, I wish you the happiest and healthiest 9 months!!
Babydust for April for the rest of us!!!


----------



## rachrach82

hi ladies im 1 day from ov day so good luck to all :sex: and sticky :dust: to all waiting to test im due to test 30th on wards.xx


----------



## travkar

I think I'm going to be out this month. My temp dropped to coverline today (12dpo) and I assumed I'd get af around noon like I always do, but so far she hasn't shown her face. Anyone experience this before? I guess she'll probably turn up tomorrow.


----------



## BabyMama89

travkar said:


> I think I'm going to be out this month. My temp dropped to coverline today (12dpo) and I assumed I'd get af around noon like I always do, but so far she hasn't shown her face. Anyone experience this before? I guess she'll probably turn up tomorrow.

awh hunni i think your still in the GAME! POAS and let me know!
lots and lots of :dust:

FX for you babe!!! 
:happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

I can't wait to see how mnay :bfp: there are now!
I'm sure I know of about 4 onto on the 19! :)

:dust: x x x


----------



## waiting....

hey AF is due 18th march can you please add me.... thanks


----------



## travkar

I was right,:witch: just got me. Thanks everyone


----------



## gingerwhinger

The witch got my bang on time yesterday so I am officially - OUT!! Onto next month we go...


----------



## bumble b

:witch: got me today xxx


----------



## DogCrazy

:witch: got me after 44 days..oh well on to the next one :wacko:


----------



## Tanikit

Congrats to all the BFPs recently. Unfortunately :witch: got me a couple days back.


----------



## Missi

Congratulations to everyone with BFP's, and :dust: to everyone too. Could you update my entry for the 14th with a BFP:cloud9: Thanks a million x


----------



## ladikat01

I'm out. AF arrived with avengence this morning. :cry:


----------



## Megg33k

Missi said:


> Congratulations to everyone with BFP's, and :dust: to everyone too. Could you update my entry for the 14th with a BFP:cloud9: Thanks a million x

THAT WAS SLY, miss! :thumbup: I like how you just slipped that in at the end there... "oh.. could you possibly put a BFP by name on the 14th... nothing to see here... thanks!" :rofl: CONGRATS, you! :happydance:


----------



## jennyB0507

I was due on the 11th and doctor confirmed by BFP over the weekend!!


----------



## sahrene1978

Congrats Missy and Jenny!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Still No AF for me!

Congratulations ladies!! =D x


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo, Jenny! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## BabyMama89

HI guys! i tested today! the 15th! 4 days before af, and got my bfp with FRER! its light, but definately pink and came up within 45 seconds! wooo hooo. FX for my other ladies!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats Babymama! :hugs:

Popular month for BFPs! Can I have one, please? lol


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats Babymama! :hugs:

Popular month for BFPs! Can I have one, please? lol


----------



## rai

Congrats to all the :bfp:


----------



## BabyMama89

all you other ladies im sending all my :dust: your way and ive got my FX!


----------



## majm1241

I hope. I get mine! I'm feeling it!!! :happydance: 

Congrats to all of the :bfp:!!!


----------



## BabyMama89

yay majm! im feeling it for you guys! stay positive! lol i didnt completely but you guys helped me so much!


----------



## BabyMama89

when are you testing again? when do you think its safe to use a digi?


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Missi, Jenny and Babymama!


----------



## majm1241

BabyMama89 said:


> when are you testing again? when do you think its safe to use a digi?

Try the digi in a couple of days! I might test again tomorrow! :D


----------



## BabyMama89

aww yay i will be stalking u to see! ;)


----------



## JLove84

AF got me. Sorry I didn't update sooner.


----------



## Loren

i'm testing the 30th of march could you add me please, if AF doesnt arrive before then!!!!xxxx


----------



## rachrach82

Congrats to missy, jenny and babymama, gr8 news for u all. im just on predicted ov day by ff, im slightly giddy as its my 2nd cycle and got alittle confused with all about aweek ago cos my cm changed pattern quickly but today on predicted ov day lots lots of watery eggwhite cm in buckets lots of :sex: 11 times in 6 days but no +opk as of yet i just bought a BASAL BODY THERMOMETER im just using it for practice now and starting with it properly next cycle if needed. any advice on important info or facts i might need to know would b gr8 as i know nowt about bbt


----------



## Doublemalibu

BabyMama89 said:


> HI guys! i tested today! the 15th! 4 days before af, and got my bfp with FRER! its light, but definately pink and came up within 45 seconds! wooo hooo. FX for my other ladies!

Hey congrats Babymama xx :hugs:

AF due tomorrow but only taken cheapies so far! Bought 2 new ones today - cant decide if I should take one tonight or just wait for tomoro????

Mind you tomoro she may get me!!!!!!!!!!! Feel terribly bloated today!!!!!! So uncomfortable!!!! Prob look pregnant even if I'm not lol!!!


----------



## BabyMama89

doublemalibu- i definately lost confidence yesterday. i got bloated, my boobs was sore (typical af) and the yellow CM was slacking off. so i was debbie downer for sure. i did dream i pee'd on a first response though and saw 2 lines, but ive been thinking so much on testing thats why i dreamed im guessing. anyhow, i really thought i wasn't until this morning when i looked with doubt, but saw two lines. i could not believe it. if af is due tomorrow id hold your pee for 5 hours, and pee tonight try not to drink anything ( or a little if you must) so it will be concentrated like ur FMU. my AF isnt due for 4 days, so im guessing i have a good bit of HCG in there! lol :D:D:D:D
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

rachrach82- hey honey! welcome! i BD'd the 1-10th, with a + opk on the 5, 6. i continued to have almost faint positives up until i ran out a couple days ago, also i dont do BBT, i use a normal thermometer and my temp has ben 99.9 for a few days!

FX for all you ladies!!!


----------



## Skidoosh

Yay for all the new BFP's! Boo for AF, good luck next cycle ladies.

I'm still anxiously waiting for my BFP, I know this is my month!


----------



## BabyMama89

ahh ladies! i just am overwhelmed right now!


----------



## Megg33k

Your chart sure looks like it is, Skidoosh! We're both 9dpo today too! When are you testing? :dust: to you! I think it might be my month too! :D


----------



## SquirrelGirl

This thread moves pretty fast! Congrats to all the new BFP's. Just leave one for me!!! I still have 6 days of waiting left! GRRRRRR


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> This thread moves pretty fast! Congrats to all the new BFP's. Just leave one for me!!! I still have 6 days of waiting left! GRRRRRR

Make that 2! LOL How's it going, hun?


----------



## momtoboys1

I'm not due af till the 20th, but am testing with a FRER this evening.
Or should I be waiting for FMU. I'm trying to hold my pee for 4hrs thought that would be ok.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Megg33k said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> This thread moves pretty fast! Congrats to all the new BFP's. Just leave one for me!!! I still have 6 days of waiting left! GRRRRRR
> 
> Make that 2! LOL How's it going, hun?Click to expand...


FANTASTIC! :) I took the day off of work to stay home and do absolutely nothing! If you've ever seen the movie Office Space, that is my life. I've been working 10 to 12 hour days 5 days a week, plus a couple hours each on Saturdays and Sundays. I'm flippin tired! So I just decided that everyone could live without me for a day!

I'm having the best time! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> This thread moves pretty fast! Congrats to all the new BFP's. Just leave one for me!!! I still have 6 days of waiting left! GRRRRRR
> 
> Make that 2! LOL How's it going, hun?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FANTASTIC! :) I took the day off of work to stay home and do absolutely nothing! If you've ever seen the movie Office Space, that is my life. I've been working 10 to 12 hour days 5 days a week, plus a couple hours each on Saturdays and Sundays. I'm flippin tired! So I just decided that everyone could live without me for a day!
> 
> I'm having the best time! :happydance:Click to expand...

Sounds like a good decision, sweetie! Glad you're enjoying every second of it! :D


----------



## BabyMama89

momtoboys1 said:


> I'm not due af till the 20th, but am testing with a FRER this evening.
> Or should I be waiting for FMU. I'm trying to hold my pee for 4hrs thought that would be ok.

u can pee with me! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Help Me Ladies Im So confused! I have some symptoms but not the main and i would thought the most reliable ones!?

Ive been having a few cramps, my tummy is ferm, I have no appitite at ALL! bad Dizzy spells, and Nauseia

But My Boobs arnt sore, not even AF sore?? and well ive had a :bfn: at 13dpo

Af was due today but its a no show for now! :af:

I did have some watery CM and then i had thick creamy CM (Sorry TMI!) but now nothing!

What do you think?

My made a comment about my mood and she said "your about to start arnt you, you always change and get nasty"

Grrrr mum!


----------



## twinmummy

Ooh how many BFP's are there?! Congratulations to you all!
I tested this morning but a negative for me...will be retesting in a week or so unless AF shows up!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive borrowed a computer for tonight =D So i will get on with editing the list very soon!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

xMissxZoiex - Yaaay!
I get really excited seeing how many bfp's there are! :laugh2:

x x x


----------



## xashleyx

maaybe2010 said:


> xMissxZoiex - Yaaay!
> I get really excited seeing how many bfp's there are! :laugh2:
> 
> x x x

me to!!! hope we are added up there in next week or so xxx


----------



## Loren

ZOIE ive got exactly what and how your feeling!!!!i dont no when or if i have OV'd i'm CD16 anyhoo so :S i also fancied bacon potato balls and gravy before but OH shouted at me for bein vile lol.i had fertile looking feeling CM at CD6!!!!!so i do not no just going to hold out till 30th tho!!!!o and thers another BFP one of the girls has got one i dont want to say her name incase she is gna pop in and tel u herself!!!!so thers 20 BFPS so far :D xxxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

xMissxZoiex - My boobs aren't sore AF sore either ans that's a BIG change for me this month . . . 
You may have just tested a little early?
If the witch isn't here you've still got a chance :)

:dust: x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

xashleyx said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex - Yaaay!
> I get really excited seeing how many bfp's there are! :laugh2:
> 
> x x x
> 
> me to!!! hope we are added up there in next week or so xxxClick to expand...

I do hope so ashley! :)

:dust: x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Loren - What are bacon potato balls? lol
What part of Liverpool you from? O:)

:dust: x x x


----------



## Doublemalibu

BabyMama89 said:


> doublemalibu- i definately lost confidence yesterday. i got bloated, my boobs was sore (typical af) and the yellow CM was slacking off. so i was debbie downer for sure. i did dream i pee'd on a first response though and saw 2 lines, but ive been thinking so much on testing thats why i dreamed im guessing. anyhow, i really thought i wasn't until this morning when i looked with doubt, but saw two lines. i could not believe it. if af is due tomorrow id hold your pee for 5 hours, and pee tonight try not to drink anything ( or a little if you must) so it will be concentrated like ur FMU. my AF isnt due for 4 days, so im guessing i have a good bit of HCG in there! lol :D:D:D:D
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I had a dream that I had a positive too last night!!! How weird!!! Is that my body's way of telling me??? haha I wish i believed that!!!
Not tested today! I have been mega thirsty so have been drinking loads! My OH just mentioned how much I had been drinking over the weekend too!!!! 

I just sooo wish I dont come on tomoro!! 

I will keep you guys posted!!:?


----------



## Loren

maaybe2010 said:


> Loren - What are bacon potato balls? lol
> What part of Liverpool you from? O:)
> 
> :dust: x x x

haha nooooo i meant bacon and potato balls.....potato balls are mccains athink little balls of potato ther lvly!!!! i'm from croxteth but ive moved up to tuebrook with OH u?xxx :dust:


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh lol! 
Yeah bacon and potato balls makes more sense aha

We live in Wavertree O:)

x x x


----------



## Loren

not to far :D wer about in ur cycle are u?xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah, it's a small world O:)

Last day! AF due tomorrow 
I've not been having my regular symptoms though so I'm kinda excited, but trying not to get my hopes up! :)

How long you been TTC?

:dust: x x x


----------



## BabyMama89

momtoboys1 said:


> I'm not due af till the 20th, but am testing with a FRER this evening.
> Or should I be waiting for FMU. I'm trying to hold my pee for 4hrs thought that would be ok.

uh OH my POAS buddy is offline :shrug:

im going to pee in about 40 minutes :D hope your back by then!


----------



## BabyMama89

misszoie- i had the thick yellow tinted CM..it was different smelling *thats the only way i can desribe it, not stinks, but different* :shrug:

it actually went away pretty much, i didnt have it as often, but i got my BFP this morning, so that sounds promising for ya doll!

:thumbup:


----------



## Marlarky

Congrats on all the :bfp: !! and :dust: to everyone still waiting!!

Big :hugs: to everyone with AF, keep trying for next month!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

BabyMama89 said:


> misszoie- i had the thick yellow tinted CM..it was different smelling *thats the only way i can desribe it, not stinks, but different* :shrug:
> 
> it actually went away pretty much, i didnt have it as often, but i got my BFP this morning, so that sounds promising for ya doll!
> 
> :thumbup:

Ive just been to the loo now and there was a brown is tint in my CM and also alot of clear very very stringy im just a little worried that the brown is the start of AF I dont know what to think anymore =/ if im not PG i need to get to the doctors to see why my stomach is so hard im a little worried! =/ :wacko:


----------



## Lorts

xMissxZoiex said:


> BabyMama89 said:
> 
> 
> misszoie- i had the thick yellow tinted CM..it was different smelling *thats the only way i can desribe it, not stinks, but different* :shrug:
> 
> it actually went away pretty much, i didnt have it as often, but i got my BFP this morning, so that sounds promising for ya doll!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Ive just been to the loo now and there was a brown is tint in my CM and also alot of clear very very stringy im just a little worried that the brown is the start of AF I dont know what to think anymore =/ if im not PG i need to get to the doctors to see why my stomach is so hard im a little worried! =/ :wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't be too hard on yourself, I had the brown discharge when I was pregnant with my daughter and for a couple of months in.... :hugs:


----------



## Loren

BabyMama89 said:


> misszoie- i had the thick yellow tinted CM..it was different smelling *thats the only way i can desribe it, not stinks, but different* :shrug:
> 
> it actually went away pretty much, i didnt have it as often, but i got my BFP this morning, so that sounds promising for ya doll!
> 
> :thumbup:

i had that on friday it went on my underwer like smeared across!!!and had a shower friday night changed underwer and havent seen it since!!!!xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Loren said:


> BabyMama89 said:
> 
> 
> misszoie- i had the thick yellow tinted CM..it was different smelling *thats the only way i can desribe it, not stinks, but different* :shrug:
> 
> it actually went away pretty much, i didnt have it as often, but i got my BFP this morning, so that sounds promising for ya doll!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> i had that on friday it went on my underwer like smeared across!!!and had a shower friday night changed underwer and havent seen it since!!!!xxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed we get our :bfp:s at the same time lol xxx


----------



## Loren

ooooh i'd hope so butttt scrap what ive said lol ive just checked CM and its a little bit stretchy but its egg whitey :D so guess i'm just about to OV xxxxxx hopefully i wont be too far behind u chick gd luck hun :hugs: :dust: xxxxxxx


----------



## rachrach82

i got my +opk tonite at 6.30 pm yh, hoping for another tonite to confirm it.


----------



## sahrene1978

Ok the past few days I feel like I am a bit swollen in the tummy area and it feels almost sore down low by my pelvic bone? I don't ever feel this way when I am going to start my period.. Anyone else feels this way??

Oh and tons of cm!! :)


----------



## xashleyx

babymama89 did u get a 
:bfp:?? xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

xashleyx said:


> babymama89 did u get a
> :bfp:?? xxx

Hmmm im not to sure now lol ive read back and i think she said that she has a dream that she got here :bfp:? i think i may have just had an increadible blonde moment lol  x


----------



## majm1241

BabyMama89 got it! She got her :bfp: Today! :happydance:


----------



## TeddyBlair

Can you add me to the list for the 17th please? AF was due today, but no sign of her so i'll test on wednesday!! so excited but nervous! trying not to symptom spot!

baby dust for everyone! xx


----------



## BabyMama89

yes i got my BFP. just dont 2 digis to confirm :D


----------



## bbdreams

Just saw this thread! So excited for all the BFP's and BabyMama89. Hoping that AF stays away and I can see a BFP! I am going to try not to test again until AF doesn't show because I have several AF symptoms and I don't want to be disappointed again.


----------



## CHILLbilly

AF got me.......
Glad there's some :bfp: going around though!


----------



## maaybe2010

CHILLbilly :hugs:

New cycle, new chance? O:)
Fingers Crossed that April is YOUR month! :)

x x x x


----------



## BabyMama89

FX for all my ladies!!!


----------



## marinewife101

i feel really nervous and scared that im going to get a bfn.. thats what i got today.. =( when i tested so hopefully i get a good BFP.. i have all the symptoms i had with my daughter and boobs still sooooo sore and tummy very tender..


----------



## BabyMama89

@marinewife- your what 10dpo? or what dpo? i think you will get your bfp, due to what your feeling :hugs:


----------



## BabyMama89

well i got BFN yesterday, and today VIOLA! :bfp: sooo hang in there babe!! its coming!


----------



## marinewife101

well i ovulated somewhere around the 6th so the ff says.. so in that case its around 9 dpo but i felt like i ovulated on the 4th but i could be wrong.. so yes 9 dpo.. im sooo scared i got a neg now i dont wanna go for my blood test tom..


----------



## momtoboys1

Marinewife; Most peoples LP is 14 days making af due for you on 20th. So it is still early not everyone is able to get an early BFP, you might get your bfp a day before af is due.

FX for you, your very much still in xx


----------



## marinewife101

i hope so =) :dust: :dust: :dust: so is it still early to get a blood test????


----------



## BabyMama89

yes dear your definately still in! i am fortunate to have tested and got my positive, so ive heard :) but i would DEFINATELY get your blood test. are you testing tonight? if you have held you urine and you hve a extra you could test tonight... dont get your hopes down now, because i feel like you are, so dont be down and out til NEG blood test, or AF :)


----------



## momtoboys1

marinewife101 said:


> i hope so =) :dust: :dust: :dust: so is it still early to get a blood test????

Well it could be, if it is neg tomorrow it doesn't mean your not it just means baby is still implanting and hcg levels are not being produced yet??? I'm not an expert, but imho i think you are too early.


----------



## marinewife101

no not tonight ill just wait for the blood test i think.. but i have no af feeling just sore bbs and tender tummy and nausea.. thats all besides the twitches and stuff in my lower tummy other than that no af symptoms.. and i never ever ever have sore bbs only when i was preg with my daughter..


----------



## marinewife101

not to mention constipation some and more 2 looing lol and milky white sometimes yellow cm thats all!!


----------



## BabyMama89

yeah i was constipated LOL still am!! been PEEING alll dayyyy ahh it was crazy holding it tht long!

FX for your blood test :D update me.. you should PM me ur cell number *if you carry one* so we can text :D


----------



## majm1241

marinewife101 said:


> i feel really nervous and scared that im going to get a bfn.. thats what i got today.. =( when i tested so hopefully i get a good BFP.. i have all the symptoms i had with my daughter and boobs still sooooo sore and tummy very tender..




marinewife101 said:


> not to mention constipation some and more 2 looing lol and milky white sometimes yellow cm thats all!!




marinewife101 said:


> no not tonight ill just wait for the blood test i think.. but i have no af feeling just sore bbs and tender tummy and nausea.. thats all besides the twitches and stuff in my lower tummy other than that no af symptoms.. and i never ever ever have sore bbs only when i was preg with my daughter..

I have all of the same symptoms TOO Sweetie! I am scared of another :bfn: Since I got 3 today! Yeah silly me tested 3 times! :dohh:


----------



## maratobe

WOW 24 BFPS!! go girls!!!

:happydance:


----------



## gailybaby

im out Af arrived! so much for wiating till the 22nd to test! Congratulations to everyone celebrating their BFP's!!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello, please can my date be moved? Seem to be having much longer cycles now! I will be testing on the 31st. Thanks very much!

Good luck ladies! And lots of congrats all round!


----------



## Bambi1985

Zoie, please can you put a nice flashing :bfp: next to my name :happydance:


----------



## cho

Hello can you add me to 29th please. Congrats to all you ladies that got there bfps, and good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## aussiettc

so its official i feell like crap. 6dpo and i'm tired, and feeling :sick: but then i was like this last week too. It had to happen that i'ld get sick when DH is away for the week and i have no one to help with the kids. 
Did another OPK cause i'm doing at least 1 every day this cycle ood just to see what i get and try to work out where i'm at and negative which is a good sign i think. ifeel even worse now i think i'm going for some:sleep:


----------



## aussiettc

bambi congrats on your BFP


----------



## soph77

I'm out:(
Congratulations to all the ladies that got their :bfp: and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!


----------



## TeddyBlair

AF got me this morning!! :( :( :(


----------



## AshleyNichole

I got my :bfp: yesterday 3/15


----------



## Firedancer41

AshleyNichole said:


> I got my :bfp: yesterday 3/15

Congrats Ashley!!!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats Bambi and Ashley!!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyMama89

congrats bambi&Ashley!!!! :D YAY!

:hugs:


----------



## marinewife101

majm1241 said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> i feel really nervous and scared that im going to get a bfn.. thats what i got today.. =( when i tested so hopefully i get a good BFP.. i have all the symptoms i had with my daughter and boobs still sooooo sore and tummy very tender..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> not to mention constipation some and more 2 looing lol and milky white sometimes yellow cm thats all!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> no not tonight ill just wait for the blood test i think.. but i have no af feeling just sore bbs and tender tummy and nausea.. thats all besides the twitches and stuff in my lower tummy other than that no af symptoms.. and i never ever ever have sore bbs only when i was preg with my daughter..Click to expand...
> 
> I have all of the same symptoms TOO Sweetie! I am scared of another :bfn: Since I got 3 today! Yeah silly me tested 3 times! :dohh:Click to expand...



I THINK THE BFP ARE COMING ARE WAY... how may days til af for u and how many dpo im about 10 dpo according to the ff and my af should be here on the 20th ( not really LOL)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

No AF for me! :)


----------



## spencerbear

still looking good then zoie. Really hope it is your month :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:bfp: for me on the 15/3!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

No AF for me! :)


----------



## jappygirl76

The witch got me again. :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Is that 2 more :bfp:s !! I hope I'm got my bean this time!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I hope so too Zoie!


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

:happydance: Go Zoie! I'm in the same boat - 1 day past my normal lp length and no AF :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

marinewife101 said:


> I THINK THE BFP ARE COMING ARE WAY... how may days til af for u and how many dpo im about 10 dpo according to the ff and my af should be here on the 20th ( not really LOL)

I hope so! FXed!!! :dust: 

I'm now thinking I am 7 or 8 dpo and af is suppose to be here on the 20th or 21st! I am so nervous be cause I just feel pregnant and it is still a bit too early to test. But of course I tested again today and got a bfn! :dohh:


----------



## maaybe2010

xMissxZoiex said:


> Is that 2 more :bfp:s !! I hope I'm got my bean this time!!!!!!

I think I counted three!
Loving this March thready :thumbup:


----------



## littlebopeep

Hi, Could you add me to the 30th! Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Skidoosh

Congrats to the new BFP's! I tested today, posted them in the pee stick forum cause I thought I saw a line, but now I'm not so sure. Good luck everyone!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

maaybe2010 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Is that 2 more :bfp:s !! I hope I'm got my bean this time!!!!!!
> 
> I think I counted three!
> Loving this March thready :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooops my bad lol I'm on my phone so it looks tiny must have missed one that's even better!!
Good going girls! XxxX


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

Good luck Skidoosh - I think there must be a switch on those hpts to change them from BFN to BFP - I just haven't found it yet!


----------



## rachrach82

congrats every1 with bfp its excellent news this thread has deffo worked lol. ive found my ov day today so :sex: for 12 to 24 hrs non stop lol.


----------



## jodie4805

AF for me today.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Still no af for me, not after the little spot last night!, But we had sex yesterday could it be after Oing made me have some brown spotting? x

P.S. Sorry it thats TMI haha lol


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Might as well add me to the 22nd. I'm not holding my breath, but yeah :wacko:


----------



## Doublemalibu

Hi I got my BFP today!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







16032010026a.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats Doublemalibu! :hugs:


----------



## xashleyx

yay!!!!! congratulaions hun!!!!! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations!! :bfp: number 28!!! xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I did my test this morning and got a BFN but no sign of AF yet so will wait a few days and update once AF appears.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

goddess25 said:


> I did my test this morning and got a BFN but no sign of AF yet so will wait a few days and update once AF appears.

:af: Hopfully she wont show and you can be :bfp: number 29!! :af:


----------



## goddess25

I hope so too. Thanks MissZoie


----------



## Kita

CONGRATS everyone! THis really is a lucky thread!


----------



## Mrs AJ

Is it too late for me to be added? If not, 27th is my testing date. 

4dpo & just got sore boobs. I guess it's way way waaaaaay too early. 

Baby dust to all! Come on BFP's!!!!


----------



## loulou1983

hello ladies

I got my :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have done 3 tests and all show up a faint 2nd line - keep having to look and pinch myself because i cant quite believe it!!! Especially as i had absolutely no symptoms this month apart from being wild with hormones!!!


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations loulou x


----------



## Bambi1985

Congratulations loulou


----------



## Firedancer41

Congrats Double and Loulou!


----------



## bodacious

Not sure if this means anything but I believe I am 8 dpo and have got a lower back ache that started yesterday. Is it too early?


----------



## twinmummy

bodacious said:


> Not sure if this means anything but I believe I am 8 dpo and have got a lower back ache that started yesterday. Is it too early?

I'd wait a couple of days before testing and if you get a negative, try again in a few more days. Good Luck!! x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats Loulou!


----------



## BabyMama89

congrats on the BFP's guys!!!!! :) :) :dust:


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats loulou!!!


----------



## Jennifer8

I'm out :witch: got me!


----------



## amanda111308

AF is due today but no sign yet... **knocks on wood**


----------



## Skidoosh

Well the little something I saw yesterday turned into a big something today! Got my bfp on a digi just a bit ago! Good luck everyone!


----------



## maaybe2010

Congratulations LouLou! :)

Just to let you know I haven't forgotten to post,
I'm down for the 15th but no news yet, no AF && no bfp

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Skidoosh!!! :happydance:

Congratualtions!!

xx


----------



## amanda111308

wait haha AF is due tomorrow not today lol I'm getting ahead of myself and I also gave the wrong date!! its the 18th of march haha maybe I'll still get the good luck o' the irish!!


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats to all the :bfp: 

:dust: all round.


----------



## MissyMojo

Congrats Ladies!!!! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Skidoosh! :hugs:

:bfn: for me this morning... hoping for better in a week if no AF.


----------



## MissyMojo

i just looked at te front page - i hadnt planned on testing til the 31st ahahhhha!!!!! love that i tested earlier :)


----------



## jodie4805

Cancel :af: I've decided to reclassify yesterday as spotting, so I'm not out yet.


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Please put me down for :bfp: 2 years and 1m month ttc....Im on :cloud9:

Good luck all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## swangirl

Congrats Mrs Cullen!!! That's so awesome!!


----------



## maaybe2010

Mrs Cullen :happydance:
That's fabulous :laugh2:

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations girls!! =D

I Will Update the list tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats, Mrs. Cullen! And everyone else from the past couple days with BFPs!


I'm out. 

Whatev! I'm gonna have a big fat drink now.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

SquirrelGirl said:


> Congrats, Mrs. Cullen! And everyone else from the past couple days with BFPs!
> 
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Whatev! I'm gonna have a big fat drink now.

:hugs: :hugs: Have a lovely big Alcoholic drink now lol :) hope you catch that bean next month hunni xxxxxxxx


----------



## BabyMama89

will you guys jump over to the testing march 20th thread and have a look at this P stick for my girl? its marinewife's photo and please leave feedback, cause i am so happy 4 her!

LOVE LOVE LOVE you girls!!!! 

FX for you all!!!!!!!!!!!!


:dust:


----------



## poppysgirl3

i was going to have you sign me up for the 23rd so i'd be nice and late before i tested but with my thyroid i figured i might as well test early and see so i could get my levels worked out (to avoid a fourth m/c)...well i tested this afternoon after a possable bfp on a dollar store and heres my frer

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/edgesgirl3/IMG_1816.jpg


----------



## maaybe2010

Congratulations poppysgirl! x x


----------



## marinewife101

Alright i got a negative blood test yesterday morning tested in the afternoon got a faint line than i tested today and this is what i got what do you all think?? id love to know what everyone thinks.. im not getting my hopes up incase im not...

https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/Richards_Wifey123/20100317_36.jpg

https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/Richards_Wifey123/20100317_37.jpg

https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/Richards_Wifey123/2-2.png

please be honest with me on what u see..


----------



## Megg33k

I definitely see it marinewife... Not even squinting! I'd say its a BFP! And, I'm not an optimist nor am I one to spare feelings. Trust me! :winkwink:

Congrats to the new BFPs (including marinewife)!!!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyMama89

SEE i told you marinewife!!! No squinting required!! lol...told ya told ya told ya! LOLOLOL.


----------



## maaybe2010

I definately see SOMETHING.
A few more days and it should be darker :)

Congrats

XX

EDIT: I wasn't squinting either! lol


----------



## marinewife101

thanks guys i just needed to go grab a test i didnt believe the negative blood test yesterday so i went and grabbed some tests lol.... if i am than my due date will be around my hub bday of november 25th =) wouldnt that be awesome =)


----------



## marinewife101

BabyMama89 said:


> SEE i told you marinewife!!! No squinting required!! lol...told ya told ya told ya! LOLOLOL.

LMFAO blah blah blah blah LOL


----------



## maaybe2010

marinewife101 said:


> thanks guys i just needed to go grab a test i didnt believe the negative blood test yesterday so i went and grabbed some tests lol.... if i am than my due date will be around my hub bday of november 25th =) wouldnt that be awesome =)

Awww! 
That's worked out well :)

xx


----------



## rachrach82

poppysgirl3 said:


> i was going to have you sign me up for the 23rd so i'd be nice and late before i tested but with my thyroid i figured i might as well test early and see so i could get my levels worked out (to avoid a fourth m/c)...well i tested this afternoon after a possable bfp on a dollar store and heres my frer
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/edgesgirl3/IMG_1816.jpg

congrats thats gr8 news ive got a thyrois condition too on 2nd cycle with stable thyoid levels.


----------



## rai

Congrats Mrs.Cullen :happydance:


----------



## rai

BabyMama89 said:


> will you guys jump over to the testing march 20th thread and have a look at this P stick for my girl? its marinewife's photo and please leave feedback, cause i am so happy 4 her!
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE you girls!!!!
> 
> FX for you all!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :dust:

Congrats again!1 Babymama89, you are a trip! Marinewife is gonna love you. :haha: and then kill you. :haha:


----------



## BabyMama89

rai said:


> BabyMama89 said:
> 
> 
> will you guys jump over to the testing march 20th thread and have a look at this P stick for my girl? its marinewife's photo and please leave feedback, cause i am so happy 4 her!
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE you girls!!!!
> 
> FX for you all!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Girl she's gonna kill you!!!:haha:Click to expand...

naw :) im just tryin to get her to believe her eyes! :hugs: :coffee:


----------



## rai

Congrats to all the :bfp:


----------



## rai

BabyMama89 said:


> rai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMama89 said:
> 
> 
> will you guys jump over to the testing march 20th thread and have a look at this P stick for my girl? its marinewife's photo and please leave feedback, cause i am so happy 4 her!
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE you girls!!!!
> 
> FX for you all!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Girl she's gonna kill you!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> naw :) im just tryin to get her to believe her eyes! :hugs: :coffee:Click to expand...

LOL. You must have quoted me while i was editing my post. :)


----------



## marinewife101

BabyMama89 said:


> rai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMama89 said:
> 
> 
> will you guys jump over to the testing march 20th thread and have a look at this P stick for my girl? its marinewife's photo and please leave feedback, cause i am so happy 4 her!
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE you girls!!!!
> 
> FX for you all!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Girl she's gonna kill you!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> naw :) im just tryin to get her to believe her eyes! :hugs: :coffee:Click to expand...

LMFAO i wont kill you just yet heheheheh no jk lol thanks for all the support everyone =) i love yall to hehehehe


----------



## BabyMama89

:hugs:


----------



## marinewife101

and i want a BOYYYYY lol


----------



## BabyMama89

i am roooting for my little girl!


----------



## Kita

Marinewife, I totally saw a line on all 3 pics without squinting or enlarging!! Congrats!


----------



## marinewife101

Kita said:


> Marinewife, I totally saw a line on all 3 pics without squinting or enlarging!! Congrats!

Yah sure LMFAO


----------



## poppysgirl3

rachrach82 said:


> poppysgirl3 said:
> 
> 
> i was going to have you sign me up for the 23rd so i'd be nice and late before i tested but with my thyroid i figured i might as well test early and see so i could get my levels worked out (to avoid a fourth m/c)...well i tested this afternoon after a possable bfp on a dollar store and heres my frer
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/edgesgirl3/IMG_1816.jpg
> 
> congrats thats gr8 news ive got a thyrois condition too on 2nd cycle with stable thyoid levels.Click to expand...

they just doubled my meds about 6 weeks ago and i guess they finally got it right!...good luck! i'm on 50mg now...are you much higher...my sister got pregnant on 150mg a day


----------



## Kita

marinewife101 said:


> Kita said:
> 
> 
> Marinewife, I totally saw a line on all 3 pics without squinting or enlarging!! Congrats!
> 
> Yah sure LMFAOClick to expand...

:blush: Why is that funny.. Its true! I see it :haha: lol


----------



## waiting....

oh congrats to all the BFPs this month AF due today but no sign so far!!! fingers crossed!!! will be testing on the weekend. sorry to everyone who read my rant the other day. i am so embarrassed.... thanks girls hoping for BFP for us all!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I think I was down to test today... Yesterday (11dpo) was BFN. I'm not testing again for about a week if no AF. I believe she's due between today and Saturday... and no sign yet... temp still up. We'll see what happens!


----------



## mummy_blues

Put me down for 28th please, I can't stand the suspense..... my breasts are so sore and I am sleeping 14 hours the last two days.....


----------



## rai

Ladies, I posted something on the pregnancy test gallery.. Can you go over there and tell me what you think.. Be honest.. I think I saw a line, but now I'm not sure...


----------



## Megg33k

I see it, Rai! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## rai

Megg33k said:


> I see it, Rai! Congrats! :hugs:

Thanks Megg33k, I'm starting to believe it now... It's one thing for me to have line eye..but its another thing for 10 ladies on this forum to ALL have line eye.. It's so much harder looking at your own test. Thanks again, for looking at it..


----------



## Loren

i see it to rai :D just rit on the test forum.congratulations chick!!!!!xxxx


----------



## marinewife101

PLEASE put a big flashing BFP next to my name please!!!! lol just peed on a digi and got this !!! woohooo
https://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt209/Richards_Wifey123/20100318_1.jpg


----------



## spencerbear

Well the old hag showed up for an early visit this month, miserable bag that she is. 

Going to go to ntnp for a couple of months now though, as today got a call offering me a job i went for. So not too bad x


----------



## majm1241

I got my :bfp: this morning! :happydance: I am 10/11dpo Today! 

"Stick Little Baby! Mommy and Daddy want you so bad!" :hugs:


----------



## BabyMama89

Fx --- congrats!!


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations majm :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, majm! :hugs:


----------



## Jaimie2Eyes

AF got me today - onto my April Fool's ovuliciousness!


----------



## GemmaG

Af got me bang on time onwards and upwards. :thumbup:


----------



## Moorebetter

congrats ladies!!!!!


----------



## sleepen

wow congradulations on all those:bfp:
:hugs: to all those whom the :witch: got
:dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## babyfan82

Wow! Must really be a lucky thread! Got my :bfp: this morning!! Yay!! Am 10 days PO!


----------



## Loren

congratulations mijm and babyfan!!!!!!!:hugs: hope i'm folowing at the end of the month!!! FX'D xxxxxxxx

can anyone shine some light on this, i stood up before and it werent quick atall just normal and i got an almighty crampy pain by my left hip/groin then i went really dizzy? i would have put it down to standing up to quick but i didnt :S xxx


----------



## rachrach82

poppysgirl3 said:


> rachrach82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poppysgirl3 said:
> 
> 
> i was going to have you sign me up for the 23rd so i'd be nice and late before i tested but with my thyroid i figured i might as well test early and see so i could get my levels worked out (to avoid a fourth m/c)...well i tested this afternoon after a possable bfp on a dollar store and heres my frer
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c1/edgesgirl3/IMG_1816.jpg
> 
> congrats thats gr8 news ive got a thyrois condition too on 2nd cycle with stable thyoid levels.Click to expand...
> 
> they just doubled my meds about 6 weeks ago and i guess they finally got it right!...good luck! i'm on 50mg now...are you much higher...my sister got pregnant on 150mg a dayClick to expand...

my doc been tryin get my level right for 7yrs lol. im on 225mg for a yr now had 2 normal 28 day cycles on my 3rd. aww that makes me feel loads better dont know any1 else with thyroid condition and ive not fell pregnant once in 7yrs, good luck to u and congrats u give me extra hope thanks.


----------



## rachrach82

wow congrats to all BFP this thread is amazing im hopin to join the BFP at the end of the month good luck all :dust:


----------



## bbdreams

I am so jealous of all these BFP's. I wanna join!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## lolley

congrats on all the bfp's

witch got me yesterday!


----------



## rai

:dust: :dust: to all those still waiting


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, babyfan!



bbdreams said:


> I am so jealous of all these BFP's. I wanna join!!!!!!!!!! :)

Me too! :hugs:


----------



## bbdreams

Megg33k said:


> Congrats, babyfan!
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of all these BFP's. I wanna join!!!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Me too! :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks for the hug Meg! Wow, you are waiting until 18dpo to test! How do you do that? I can't. I am such a poas addict! Do you think there is any possibility that I could still get a bfp? I am 12dpo and still bfn. I don't know how long it takes to show up, but I figured if it stuck then I would get a pos by now....


----------



## maaybe2010

lolley said:


> congrats on all the bfp's
> 
> witch got me yesterday!

:hugs: xx


----------



## Loren

bbdreams said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, babyfan!
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of all these BFP's. I wanna join!!!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Me too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hug Meg! Wow, you are waiting until 18dpo to test! How do you do that? I can't. I am such a poas addict! Do you think there is any possibility that I could still get a bfp? I am 12dpo and still bfn. I don't know how long it takes to show up, but I figured if it stuck then I would get a pos by now....Click to expand...

hi hun yep stil possible, i finally got my BFP 19DPO sadly it ended in MC but i had bfn then 19DPO very strong dark positive!!!so thers stil hope :) :hugs: good luck huni :dust: xxx


----------



## rai

bbdreams said:


> I am so jealous of all these BFP's. I wanna join!!!!!!!!!! :)

Your bfp is on its way... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## twinmummy

Hey bfp for me too please, messed up my dates and realised I ovulated on the 10th giving me my positive at 8dpo and not even using fmu! The line is super light as you'd expect but its there, can't believe it!


----------



## marinewife101

bbdreams said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, babyfan!
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of all these BFP's. I wanna join!!!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Me too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hug Meg! Wow, you are waiting until 18dpo to test! How do you do that? I can't. I am such a poas addict! Do you think there is any possibility that I could still get a bfp? I am 12dpo and still bfn. I don't know how long it takes to show up, but I figured if it stuck then I would get a pos by now....Click to expand...

Its very possible hun at 10 dpo i had a blood test it said neg.. 2 days later i tested positive on a digi and frer and answer home tests.. its not to early trust me!!


----------



## Megg33k

bbdreams said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, babyfan!
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of all these BFP's. I wanna join!!!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Me too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hug Meg! Wow, you are waiting until 18dpo to test! How do you do that? I can't. I am such a poas addict! Do you think there is any possibility that I could still get a bfp? I am 12dpo and still bfn. I don't know how long it takes to show up, but I figured if it stuck then I would get a pos by now....Click to expand...

Absolutely! I tested yesterday at 11dpo and it was probably negative! My DH and I both thought it looked like there was a tiny little bitty something in real life... but nothing in pics. So, we're saying BFN! lol I'm only waiting till 18dpo because of the BFN yesterday! I don't like that feeling! Haha!

Yes, you have TONS of time! 10dpo BFP's are NOT that common, hun! 

I don't know what brand you tested with, but check this out!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/

Just pick your brand and see when post people get their BFP's on them! Its a great site! It made me feel better since almost no one got much of anything at 11dpo on my brand!


----------



## maaybe2010

Some people don't get :bfp:s until 20dpo!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/295051-many-dpo-did-you-get-your-bfp.html


----------



## bbdreams

Megg33k said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, babyfan!
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of all these BFP's. I wanna join!!!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Me too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hug Meg! Wow, you are waiting until 18dpo to test! How do you do that? I can't. I am such a poas addict! Do you think there is any possibility that I could still get a bfp? I am 12dpo and still bfn. I don't know how long it takes to show up, but I figured if it stuck then I would get a pos by now....Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! I tested yesterday at 11dpo and it was probably negative! My DH and I both thought it looked like there was a tiny little bitty something in real life... but nothing in pics. So, we're saying BFN! lol I'm only waiting till 18dpo because of the BFN yesterday! I don't like that feeling! Haha!
> 
> Yes, you have TONS of time! 10dpo BFP's are NOT that common, hun!
> 
> I don't know what brand you tested with, but check this out!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/
> 
> Just pick your brand and see when post people get their BFP's on them! Its a great site! It made me feel better since almost no one got much of anything at 11dpo on my brand!Click to expand...

Wow! Thanks so much! I am using IC's and according to that website very few people get positives on them this early...so maybe...but I don't wanna get my hopes up too much! I HATE seeing one pink line...it haunts me! I hope that when you do test at 18dpo you get your BFP! I bet you will! I am not testing again until AF doesn't show! (Hopefully)


----------



## Megg33k

bbdreams said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, babyfan!
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of all these BFP's. I wanna join!!!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Me too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hug Meg! Wow, you are waiting until 18dpo to test! How do you do that? I can't. I am such a poas addict! Do you think there is any possibility that I could still get a bfp? I am 12dpo and still bfn. I don't know how long it takes to show up, but I figured if it stuck then I would get a pos by now....Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! I tested yesterday at 11dpo and it was probably negative! My DH and I both thought it looked like there was a tiny little bitty something in real life... but nothing in pics. So, we're saying BFN! lol I'm only waiting till 18dpo because of the BFN yesterday! I don't like that feeling! Haha!
> 
> Yes, you have TONS of time! 10dpo BFP's are NOT that common, hun!
> 
> I don't know what brand you tested with, but check this out!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/
> 
> Just pick your brand and see when post people get their BFP's on them! Its a great site! It made me feel better since almost no one got much of anything at 11dpo on my brand!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Thanks so much! I am using IC's and according to that website very few people get positives on them this early...so maybe...but I don't wanna get my hopes up too much! I HATE seeing one pink line...it haunts me! I hope that when you do test at 18dpo you get your BFP! I bet you will! I am not testing again until AF doesn't show! (Hopefully)Click to expand...

I hope she never shows for you and you get 2 of those pink lines! :hugs: I'd be pretty happy if we could end up bump buddies this cycle! :happydance:


----------



## bbdreams

Megg33k said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, babyfan!
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of all these BFP's. I wanna join!!!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Me too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hug Meg! Wow, you are waiting until 18dpo to test! How do you do that? I can't. I am such a poas addict! Do you think there is any possibility that I could still get a bfp? I am 12dpo and still bfn. I don't know how long it takes to show up, but I figured if it stuck then I would get a pos by now....Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! I tested yesterday at 11dpo and it was probably negative! My DH and I both thought it looked like there was a tiny little bitty something in real life... but nothing in pics. So, we're saying BFN! lol I'm only waiting till 18dpo because of the BFN yesterday! I don't like that feeling! Haha!
> 
> Yes, you have TONS of time! 10dpo BFP's are NOT that common, hun!
> 
> I don't know what brand you tested with, but check this out!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/
> 
> Just pick your brand and see when post people get their BFP's on them! Its a great site! It made me feel better since almost no one got much of anything at 11dpo on my brand!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Thanks so much! I am using IC's and according to that website very few people get positives on them this early...so maybe...but I don't wanna get my hopes up too much! I HATE seeing one pink line...it haunts me! I hope that when you do test at 18dpo you get your BFP! I bet you will! I am not testing again until AF doesn't show! (Hopefully)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope she never shows for you and you get 2 of those pink lines! :hugs: I'd be pretty happy if we could end up bump buddies this cycle! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! I hope the same for you! Bump buddies sounds great!

To both of us: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## poppysgirl3

i tested and got a bfp on the 17th...please add me too, i feel left out LOL


----------



## Megg33k

bbdreams said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, babyfan!
> 
> 
> 
> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> I am so jealous of all these BFP's. I wanna join!!!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> Me too! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hug Meg! Wow, you are waiting until 18dpo to test! How do you do that? I can't. I am such a poas addict! Do you think there is any possibility that I could still get a bfp? I am 12dpo and still bfn. I don't know how long it takes to show up, but I figured if it stuck then I would get a pos by now....Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! I tested yesterday at 11dpo and it was probably negative! My DH and I both thought it looked like there was a tiny little bitty something in real life... but nothing in pics. So, we're saying BFN! lol I'm only waiting till 18dpo because of the BFN yesterday! I don't like that feeling! Haha!
> 
> Yes, you have TONS of time! 10dpo BFP's are NOT that common, hun!
> 
> I don't know what brand you tested with, but check this out!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancytest/
> 
> Just pick your brand and see when post people get their BFP's on them! Its a great site! It made me feel better since almost no one got much of anything at 11dpo on my brand!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Thanks so much! I am using IC's and according to that website very few people get positives on them this early...so maybe...but I don't wanna get my hopes up too much! I HATE seeing one pink line...it haunts me! I hope that when you do test at 18dpo you get your BFP! I bet you will! I am not testing again until AF doesn't show! (Hopefully)Click to expand...
> 
> I hope she never shows for you and you get 2 of those pink lines! :hugs: I'd be pretty happy if we could end up bump buddies this cycle! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I hope the same for you! Bump buddies sounds great!
> 
> To both of us: :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Defo :dust: :dust: :dust: to both of us! :)

Congrats poppy! :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

I tested on Tuesday and got a BFN and AF showed up today so i am out this month! Congrats to all you girlies with your BFPs wish I was joining you.


----------



## AliKat

Could you put me down for March 29th??? Thank you!


----------



## tidyroom

Hi All, I have been following this thread during my 2ww. This is only my 2nd month ttc and I feel that i need a little bit of good advice from you all. 

My last AF was on the 24th Feb and I ovulated on the 9th-10th of March. The witch is due on Monday 22nd as I usually have 27 to 29 CD. This morning I woke up with a brownish blood but not sure if it is implantation bleeding or not. I have been testing with cheapie test the past few mornings but they have been all bfn. 

Not sure what to do. Should I accept that this is not my month and the witch has got me or should I do another test to check for BFP??????????????

Cant believe how may BFPS that keep popping up so you all gave me hope when I read this last night.

Please help..


----------



## maaybe2010

tidyroom your a little early to test at 9dpo O:)
It could be impantation bleeding!

Good Luck hun xx


----------



## tidyroom

Thanks for reply. When is the right time to test I thought it would show up today if i was with being only 4 days away from af? 

Very confused....


----------



## maaybe2010

Most people would say 10, 11dpo is much more likely to get a result O:)

Here's when people got theirs - https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/295051-many-dpo-did-you-get-your-bfp-4.html

xx


----------



## HunnieBee83

Ok, I got ansty, and tested earlier this week..... :bfn:, and STILL NO sign of the witch......... UGH!!! :dust: to ya all!!!!


----------



## tidyroom

That link is reasuruing. Thanks!!! I'm starting to think maybe it is the witch showing up early though and I just need to deal with it. At least I can start trying again sooner. 

Honeybee, when was your due day??


----------



## maaybe2010

No probs O:)
It might not be I've had cramps for the past 5 / 6 days lol 
Still no witch.

xx


----------



## buttercup3

BFN and AF arrived today! No bun in this oven!


----------



## rai

So here's the update from yesterday. 
10dpo (yesterday): So faint, I didn't really believe it:




11dpo (today): I finally believe!! Actually, I still wasn't sure about the FRER, it's the clearblue digi that made it seem real for me...






:dust: :dust:


----------



## sleepen

the :witch: got me today so on to next month
:dust::dust: to all


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, rai!


----------



## bodacious

I want to test soooo bad but I'm scared of doing it too early. I was on the pill for a couple months around 6 months ago but af hasn't really gone back to normal yet. Before, I was 27 days no matter what. Now I range 32-40 typically with one 65. Last af started Feb 24, I believe I ovulated last Tuesday, making me around 10 dpo. I want to try to wait til next weekend but its so hard! The only symptoms I have are a lower backache starting at 7 dpo, headaches since 5 dpo, and heavy and achy boobs since 8-9 dpo. I wanna know!


----------



## rai

bodacious said:


> I want to test soooo bad but I'm scared of doing it too early. I was on the pill for a couple months around 6 months ago but af hasn't really gone back to normal yet. Before, I was 27 days no matter what. Now I range 32-40 typically with one 65. Last af started Feb 24, I believe I ovulated last Tuesday, making me around 10 dpo. I want to try to wait til next weekend but its so hard! The only symptoms I have are a lower backache starting at 7 dpo, headaches since 5 dpo, and heavy and achy boobs since 8-9 dpo. I wanna know!

I had the lower back pain. If you can wait, I reccommend it. When you test too early the lines are soo faint that it opens up another can of worms... Maybe try at 14dpo since your cycle is variable?


----------



## lilbabylove

count me in for the 28th if I can hold out until a missed period! :)


----------



## marinewife101

rai said:


> So here's the update from yesterday.
> 10dpo (yesterday): So faint, I didn't really believe it:
> 
> View attachment 70251
> 
> 
> 
> 11dpo (today): I finally believe!! Actually, I still wasn't sure about the FRER, it's the clearblue digi that made it seem real for me...
> 
> View attachment 70249
> 
> 
> View attachment 70250
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust:

OMG congrats Hun!! we all had the faint lines hahah than the BFP on digi =)


----------



## jodie4805

I'm 100% out this time AF is definitely here & I have left work early today with cramps.


----------



## tidyroom

Hi thanks for your advice, but I have came to the decssion that it is af. I think I was just trying to be wishful thinking. Will go and cry now and then start to think positive for next month. 

Congrats again to everyone who has got a bfp this month. 

Baby dust to all who havn't. See u in April....


----------



## majm1241

rai said:


> So here's the update from yesterday.
> 10dpo (yesterday): So faint, I didn't really believe it:
> 
> View attachment 70251
> 
> 
> 
> 11dpo (today): I finally believe!! Actually, I still wasn't sure about the FRER, it's the clearblue digi that made it seem real for me...
> 
> View attachment 70249
> 
> 
> View attachment 70250
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Digi's are so AWESOME! LOL I will do my digi tomorrow!


----------



## sconstance

Is it ok to join this late? I am 5dpo and trying like crazy not to waste another hpt. AF due on the 30th.


----------



## Ejay

Can you please add me to the 22nd, I am due AF this weekend probably sunday.

Not planning on testing this time as AF is always on time.

good luck to everyone else x


----------



## rachrach82

sconstance said:


> Is it ok to join this late? I am 5dpo and trying like crazy not to waste another hpt. AF due on the 30th.

hi im in my 2ww af due 29th/30th, fxd for all. im sooo hoping this month is for me and i can join all in bfp


----------



## maaybe2010

sconstance said:


> Is it ok to join this late? I am 5dpo and trying like crazy not to waste another hpt. AF due on the 30th.

Of course it's not too late O:)

:dust:


----------



## BabyMama89

rai said:


> So here's the update from yesterday.
> 10dpo (yesterday): So faint, I didn't really believe it:
> 
> View attachment 70251
> 
> 
> 
> 11dpo (today): I finally believe!! Actually, I still wasn't sure about the FRER, it's the clearblue digi that made it seem real for me...
> 
> View attachment 70249
> 
> 
> View attachment 70250
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust:



i told you RAI. ahhh im ecstatic for you!! CONGRATS to all the BFP!!! AHHH how exciting!! did you do the digi this morning?


----------



## HunnieBee83

tidyroom said:


> That link is reasuruing. Thanks!!! I'm starting to think maybe it is the witch showing up early though and I just need to deal with it. At least I can start trying again sooner.
> 
> Honeybee, when was your due day??

The :witch: is sooo crazy, that she doesn't have one!!! she hasn't came since like December 13th. My cycle is freaking crazy!!!! Im using OPK's, but no luck!!! Oh well!!! We BD'd the night b4 last, I MIGHT just test 2 weeks from that date....


----------



## tryforbaby2

The witch started yesterday......On to next month!


----------



## babyfan82

Good luck to everyone still waiting :hugs:
its a super lucky thread! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## maaybe2010

tryforbaby2 :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry the :witch: got you, tryforbaby2! :hugs: Is your avatar pic professional? That's FANTASTIC!


----------



## waiting....

ladies, AF was due 18th so iam cd 31(of a very regular 28 day cycle) tested this morning and.....

your opinions please... OH wants to wait longer and test again before he starts doing cartwheels!!


oh and this was on a pregnosis early pregnancy test
 



Attached Files:







SANY0152.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Megg33k

waiting.... said:


> ladies, AF was due 18th so iam cd 31(of a very regular 28 day cycle) tested this morning and.....
> 
> *your opinions please... OH wants to wait longer and test again before he starts doing cartwheels!!
> *
> 
> oh and this was on a pregnosis early pregnancy test

You're joking, right? LOL That's SOOOOOO positive!!! :happydance: Tell him to get on those cartwheels to entertain you and your new baby!!! :hugs: CONGRATS!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Okai

I have 2 sets of good news and one set of bad news

Good News #1 -- I'm Updating the List
Good News #2 -- I Got A New Puppy!
Bad News Is -- AF Got Me :(

But OMG! How many :bfp:s have i got to add theres loads!!

If i have missed anyone please let me know :) xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yay! Puppy! Boo! AF! Yay? Pics of puppy?


----------



## waiting....

yay for the new puppy xmissxzoiex!!!! what kind of puppy??? :hugs:


----------



## bbdreams

Well, looks like I am out this month. AF got me a little early. Boo! I wish I had a little sad face that is crying and beating its fist against the floor to put here. :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hes a gawjust little Staffy puppy im going to make a post in the pics section i will post you the link in a sec xxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Aww I've got a Staffy = ]

15.8% off all March testers have so far got their :bfp:!!

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I Love him loads hes so good i only got him today and hes peeing on his training pads already! =D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Heres the link:
https://www.babyandbump.com/photo-gallery/296573-meet-my-gorgeous-little-maxx.html#post4778395

xxxxxxx


----------



## Christina2003

Hey this does look like an EXTRA lucky thread!! I think I would like to be apart of this BFP trend...af was due on the 16th so im already late. I took a test yesterday and bfn. im thinking I ovulated late. I plan on testing again on the 22nd that is if af doesn't decide to show up.

Goodluck ladies fingers crossed we all get bfps!!!!


----------



## rai

BabyMama89 said:


> rai said:
> 
> 
> So here's the update from yesterday.
> 10dpo (yesterday): So faint, I didn't really believe it:
> 
> View attachment 70251
> 
> 
> 
> 11dpo (today): I finally believe!! Actually, I still wasn't sure about the FRER, it's the clearblue digi that made it seem real for me...
> 
> View attachment 70249
> 
> 
> View attachment 70250
> 
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> i told you RAI. ahhh im ecstatic for you!! CONGRATS to all the BFP!!! AHHH how exciting!! did you do the digi this morning?Click to expand...

Yep did the digi this morning...hubby was telling me not too (he thought it was gonna be neg again), but being the POAS addict I am, I did it.

I'm having a burning sensation in my lower left side of my abdomen...i hope this is gas.


----------



## libbymarks198

wow so many bfp's... so jelious!! af is due today for me and i can sense she will be here very very soon :( thought mabye if i join this thread the luck might rub off on me lol... wishfull thinking... only one more month of ttc for a baby this year


----------



## rai

waiting.... said:


> ladies, AF was due 18th so iam cd 31(of a very regular 28 day cycle) tested this morning and.....
> 
> your opinions please... OH wants to wait longer and test again before he starts doing cartwheels!!
> 
> 
> oh and this was on a pregnosis early pregnancy test

YEAH!!!!!!:wohoo::bfp::bfp::wohoo:

I am so happy for you. Those are some beautiful pink lines.. Did you cry when you saw them... I thought I would, but I didn't start crying until I told my sister (i know it is early) and she was bawling (she's so emotional, but that's what I love about her).

Tell OH to BELIEVE IN THE LINES. Congrats on being preggo!!!


----------



## rai

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hes a gawjust little Staffy puppy im going to make a post in the pics section i will post you the link in a sec xxxx

What's a staffy... DH and I were thinking about getting a dog.. We narrowed it down to a portuguse water dog and brittany. It's going to be a while though since I need to try to get over my fear. I am petrified of dogs, and people told me I should get a purebreed since the personalities tend to more predictable... Been spending alot of weekends at the local animal humane society. They know I am afraid and they are trying to help me get over my fear. I'm also afraid of cats, but last week I petted a cat and let one rub against me. trust me that was a big step..


----------



## rai

libbymarks198 said:


> wow so many bfp's... so jelious!! af is due today for me and i can sense she will be here very very soon :( thought mabye if i join this thread the luck might rub off on me lol... wishfull thinking... only one more month of ttc for a baby this year

:dust::dust: Sending it your way


----------



## xMissxZoiex

rai said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hes a gawjust little Staffy puppy im going to make a post in the pics section i will post you the link in a sec xxxx
> 
> What's a staffy... DH and I were thinking about getting a dog.. We narrowed it down to a portuguse water dog and brittany. It's going to be a while though since I need to try to get over my fear. I am petrified of dogs, and people told me I should get a purebreed since the personalities tend to more predictable... Been spending alot of weekends at the local animal humane society. They know I am afraid and they are trying to help me get over my fear. I'm also afraid of cats, but last week I petted a cat and let one rub against me. trust me that was a big step..Click to expand...

He is a purebreed Staffordshire Bull Terrior, Not sure weither there is alot of them in the US but he is adorable and so CLEVER!! He is only 5 Weeks 2 Days and i only got him home this morning and he is already peeing on his puppy training pads! They do have a bad reputation but its how there bought up and trained.
I Used to have a Pedigree Labradore when i was living at home with my mum but because i was out at college all day and she was home looking after him he got attached to her and he wouldnt leave :dohh: but before i got him i had a Major fear of dogs! I wouldnt walk past one on the other side of the street even if it was on a lead but then i got Jack the Lab when he was a tiny pup and it was like a magical cure Its called Shock Theropy (I studied Psychology at college) I am no longer scared of dog :happydance:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## libbymarks198

i have a 5 month old staffy girl called zoe, i also have a bichon x who is 5 months old called boston... 
I used to be so scared of staffys due to their rep but now that we have one i love them to pieces she just loves people so much and would never even hurt a fly, my wee fluff ball is the guard dog in our family lol...

I <3 STAFFYS!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

libbymarks198 said:


> i have a 5 month old staffy girl called zoe, i also have a bichon x who is 5 months old called boston...
> I used to be so scared of staffys due to their rep but now that we have one i love them to pieces she just loves people so much and would never even hurt a fly, my wee fluff ball is the guard dog in our family lol...
> 
> I <3 STAFFYS!!

YaY for Staffys & My names Zoie :haha:


----------



## libbymarks198

lol it is a beautiful name, and not a dog name at all, we didnt want to call our pups usual dog names so we thought of names that we wanted to call our children one day and zoe was in the top 5 for girls


----------



## bodacious

So definite mood swings have set in. One minute I'm crying tears of joy over something stupid, the next I'm ticked off over something. And my entire torso is sore. From my ribcage to my hips. Not sure what thats all about. I'm afraid I'm out this month though.


----------



## Megg33k

I have an American Pit Bull Terrier (which is considered a part of the Staffy breed here). She's about 3 yrs old and the best dog on the planet as far as I'm concerned! She's decided its her rightful place to be asleep in my OH's lap right now. I mean... 70 lbs is totally a lap dog, right? LOL


----------



## Ava Grace

:bfp: for me I can't hardly believe it!!! Please stick little bean :happydance: xxx


----------



## Skidoosh

38 bfp's?! Is that a normal number for mid month? This is my first month on this board. It's a lot! Yay bfp's!!!


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm down for the 15th. . . AF :(

xx


----------



## twinmummy

maaybe2010 said:


> I'm down for the 15th. . . AF :(
> 
> xx

:hugs: sweetie, sorry to hear that :( xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Ava Grace! :hugs:

Skidoosh - I ended up with 145 BFP's the month I ran the testing thread! I think it was a new record! LOL


----------



## Ava Grace

thanks megg I think this will be a lucky thread too xxx


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Ava Grace!!! :hugs:

maaybe2010, :hug: :dust: for next month love!


----------



## Firedancer41

:witch: got me too...I am down for today the 20th.


----------



## rai

Megg33k said:


> I have an American Pit Bull Terrier (which is considered a part of the Staffy breed here). She's about 3 yrs old and the best dog on the planet as far as I'm concerned! She's decided its her rightful place to be asleep in my OH's lap right now. I mean... 70 lbs is totally a lap dog, right? LOL

I guess you missed that part in dog breed description! I think it went something like this "bull terriers love to be next to their owners. they make perfect lap dogs". :)


----------



## rai

Megg33k said:


> Congrats, Ava Grace! :hugs:
> 
> Skidoosh - I ended up with 145 BFP's the month I ran the testing thread! I think it was a new record! LOL

Lets' do percentages... the numbers can be screwed if more people signed up in a given month. LOL..it's the engineer in me ....


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, might have missed that, Rai! I love her nonetheless! LOL

Percentages, eh? I can handle that! My thread was VERY stat heavy!!!

145 :bfp:
99 :witch:
15 :angels: (technically BFPs too)
1 dropped out and decided to WTT
1 didn't O

Out of the 261 people who did update me with their results...

261

160 women or 61.3% conceived
15 women or 9.4% of those who conceived MC'd
(Disclaimer: More than this went on to MC, including myself... but those MC'd while the thread was still running!)
99 women or 38% got AF normally

I think I could technically finish updating the list... but there were only 15 I never heard from and they aren't counted in the stats!

Better?


----------



## Leilani

Oops, fotgot to say the witch got me on the 12!


----------



## swangirl

BFP BFP BFP!!!!!! 10th cycle trying! We are ecstatic!!!


----------



## swangirl

Well, I still have to figure out how to post the pic. :)


----------



## majm1241

YAY!!! Congrats swangirl!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## majm1241

swangirl said:


> Well, I still have to figure out how to post the pic. :)

On photobucket, try using the last link! :D


----------



## Vilranda

Forgot to say, the :witch: got me.


----------



## BoBo

Well after 8 months of seing disapointing BFN's we finally got our :bfp: today.

we are over the moon, even if DH is currently in another country with an 8 hour time difference! :cloud9:

Really hope its a sticky!

Good luck to all of you girlies still waiting to test!! xxxx :dust:


----------



## rachrach82

congrats to all bfp's its amazing, hoping i join u all in 9 days. or so :dust: ff indicates a high intercourse timing level so fxd.


----------



## rachrach82

rachrach82 said:


> congrats to all bfp's its amazing, hoping i join u all in 9 days. or so :dust: ff indicates a high intercourse timing level so fxd.

can any1 tell me how to change ticker i ov 1 day later than last month so ive got 9/10 days left to test not 8 as ticker indicating. any help would b greatful.xx


----------



## fairygirl

rachrach, you have to go and make a new ticker.

Lots more BFPs, congrats xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats swangirl and BoBo! :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

I think I am finally figuring out my body and this temping thing! I am 3dpo and it feels good such seeing how everything works. I know it may sound silly that a 31 year old woman had no idea how things operate but I guess I never paid much attention. I figured out that I have some cramping when I ovulate. I figured out that since my AP came a little early last month due to my Mirena removal that I O'd right on schedule for that change in hormones. It just feels good to see a pattern to the madness. The only thing now is waiting til the 31st to test?? 
Even if I am not pregnant this month that is ok. I really didn't get all the BD's down that I probably needed because I thought I had O'd early until FF kept showing me that something wasn't right and now I see!! 

Sorry for rambling but I am taking it as a good thing and I am thankful for all the advice on this board!

Sahrene


----------



## xashleyx

AF was due yesterday but still not here, all :bfn: tho :(


----------



## parkgirl

Congrats to all the :bfp:!! FX for those left this month and lots of :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

sahrene - I see the confusion with that dip and rise around CD6. If that were any later in the month, it definitely would have looked like O! But, you got BD in the day before O actually happened, and it only takes on little swimmer! You never know! :hugs: Good luck! I'm glad you're enjoying the charting!!!


----------



## sahrene1978

Megg33k said:


> sahrene - I see the confusion with that dip and rise around CD6. If that were any later in the month, it definitely would have looked like O! But, you got BD in the day before O actually happened, and it only takes on little swimmer! You never know! :hugs: Good luck! I'm glad you're enjoying the charting!!!


Right huh? It threw me big time!! But one of the other girls wasn't so sure that I had O'd and then I started getting lots of CM and then noticed that I couldn't even reach my cervix and she said to get busy...Sure enough my temps starting climbing the next day! LOL..So FX that did it..lol. If not I am better prepared next month. I am due to test when I am supposed to be in Las Vegas..lol.. SO I think I will be testing before the 31st..LOL...

Thanks!!

Sahrene


----------



## Megg33k

sahrene1978 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> sahrene - I see the confusion with that dip and rise around CD6. If that were any later in the month, it definitely would have looked like O! But, you got BD in the day before O actually happened, and it only takes on little swimmer! You never know! :hugs: Good luck! I'm glad you're enjoying the charting!!!
> 
> 
> Right huh? It threw me big time!! But one of the other girls wasn't so sure that I had O'd and then I started getting lots of CM and then noticed that I couldn't even reach my cervix and she said to get busy...Sure enough my temps starting climbing the next day! LOL..So FX that did it..lol. If not I am better prepared next month. I am due to test when I am supposed to be in Las Vegas..lol.. SO I think I will be testing before the 31st..LOL...
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...

Yeah... That was an odd thing to have happen so early in your cycle. But if you ever see it that early again... just know that its all but impossible to have a good eggy ready to go that quick! If not this cycle, then you should have it all sealed up for the next one now that you know! :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

Megg33k said:


> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> sahrene - I see the confusion with that dip and rise around CD6. If that were any later in the month, it definitely would have looked like O! But, you got BD in the day before O actually happened, and it only takes on little swimmer! You never know! :hugs: Good luck! I'm glad you're enjoying the charting!!!
> 
> 
> Right huh? It threw me big time!! But one of the other girls wasn't so sure that I had O'd and then I started getting lots of CM and then noticed that I couldn't even reach my cervix and she said to get busy...Sure enough my temps starting climbing the next day! LOL..So FX that did it..lol. If not I am better prepared next month. I am due to test when I am supposed to be in Las Vegas..lol.. SO I think I will be testing before the 31st..LOL...
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... That was an odd thing to have happen so early in your cycle. But if you ever see it that early again... just know that its all but impossible to have a good eggy ready to go that quick! If not this cycle, then you should have it all sealed up for the next one now that you know! :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks!! :hug: FX your sticky bean is here too!!!

Sahrene


----------



## jellybeans

can i be added to the 24th please :)


----------



## Megg33k

sahrene1978 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sahrene1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> sahrene - I see the confusion with that dip and rise around CD6. If that were any later in the month, it definitely would have looked like O! But, you got BD in the day before O actually happened, and it only takes on little swimmer! You never know! :hugs: Good luck! I'm glad you're enjoying the charting!!!
> 
> 
> Right huh? It threw me big time!! But one of the other girls wasn't so sure that I had O'd and then I started getting lots of CM and then noticed that I couldn't even reach my cervix and she said to get busy...Sure enough my temps starting climbing the next day! LOL..So FX that did it..lol. If not I am better prepared next month. I am due to test when I am supposed to be in Las Vegas..lol.. SO I think I will be testing before the 31st..LOL...
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah... That was an odd thing to have happen so early in your cycle. But if you ever see it that early again... just know that its all but impossible to have a good eggy ready to go that quick! If not this cycle, then you should have it all sealed up for the next one now that you know! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!! :hug: FX your sticky bean is here too!!!
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...

Thanks! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## maaybe2010

rachrach82 said:


> rachrach82 said:
> 
> 
> congrats to all bfp's its amazing, hoping i join u all in 9 days. or so :dust: ff indicates a high intercourse timing level so fxd.
> 
> can any1 tell me how to change ticker i ov 1 day later than last month so ive got 9/10 days left to test not 8 as ticker indicating. any help would b greatful.xxClick to expand...

I think the only way to do it is make a new one O:)

xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Were at 41 :bfp:s !!! i will update the list very soon! =D x


----------



## maaybe2010

41! :happydance:

xx


----------



## giggles.

Can I be added please ... My AF is due on the 25th March, I will be testing around then.


----------



## bozzy

I was down for the 19th but still no show from the witch and I've held off testing, should I still test with fmu or would it be ok just testing this afternoon?


----------



## Megg33k

If you were due 2 days ago, you might be okay testing in the afternoon! I'd just make sure to hold it for a few hours before... and if BFN, test again in the morning with FMU! :dust: to you!


----------



## b23

I tested yesterday evening and got a BFP! Yay!!!


----------



## lolly25

I know im a bit late but i will be testing 25th march so could you put me down for then thanks x


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, b23! :hugs:


----------



## momtoboys1

b23 said:


> I tested yesterday evening and got a BFP! Yay!!!

Congratulations :wohoo:

As of today I am around 10-14dpo, and 1 day late for :witch:

Tested this morning with dollar test and :bfn:

Wish I could just find out if I'm pg or not


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations :bfp:s!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## giggles.

congratulation b23 :happydance:


----------



## bodacious

I normally wouldn't expect af to be here til at least the 28th and my boobs usually get increasingly sore starting right at a week before af starts. THIs time around, they started getting sore this past Monday- the 15th. THat would put af starting almost a week early. ADDitionally, they normally don't get too sore and by the time I wake up in the morning they barely hurt. THis time, they hurt so bad I can't even roll over in bed. My back and stomach are very achy and sore, and I'm sleeping as much as I can. WHat do you guys think? I had ovulation pains around the 8th, so is it just a shorter cycle?


----------



## Megg33k

Can you cautiously put a :bfp: by my name? Thanks!


----------



## bodacious

Oh yeah and I have been having strange dreams all night long! It's not uncommon for me to dream but not this often!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh... the dreams! LOL I understand, bodacious!


----------



## kellym

hiya!

newbie here-can i join in please?

can you put me down for the 25th please thanks xx


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations megg :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, spencerbear! :hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

Megg33k said:


> Can you cautiously put a :bfp: by my name? Thanks!

Congratulations megg xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Ava!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Megg33k! :hugs:


----------



## BoBo

Congrats Megg!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congrats Megg!! Wow the first tri is going to be busy with all you ladies! =D

@bozzy - Test Lady Test!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## xashleyx

momtoboys1 said:


> b23 said:
> 
> 
> I tested yesterday evening and got a BFP! Yay!!!
> 
> Congratulations :wohoo:
> 
> As of today I am around 10-14dpo, and 1 day late for :witch:
> 
> Tested this morning with dollar test and :bfn:
> 
> Wish I could just find out if I'm pg or notClick to expand...

im 2 days late to hun! i have done countless tests and there all :bfn: i just want my AF to come now and put me out my misery!


----------



## rachrach82

congrats b23 and megg. amazing news for u both, wots that now 43 BFP's gud luck to you all moving to first tri. :dust: to every1 waiting


----------



## Precious318

the :witch: got me :sad1:


----------



## maratobe

wow 43 BFPs now!! look out first tri, ladies from TTC are running in LOL
:hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow what a lucky thread!! Hope you are going to move into April...I am not going to get a BFP this month but would love to be able to join in April. Good luck to all the ladies waiting to test! God bless...I will be stalking this thread. LOL


----------



## giggles.

Precious318 said:


> the :witch: got me :sad1:


:hugs:


----------



## Kerrieann

Just thought id let you know i got my :bfp: yesterday!!! At 9dpo. Congrats to all the other bfps, and :hugs: to those that the :witch: got xx


----------



## giggles.

Congratulations Kerrieann


----------



## dan-o

AF got me again :(

Congrats to all who got lucky this month tho :) xx


----------



## giggles.

dan-o said:


> AF got me again :(
> 
> Congrats to all who got lucky this month tho :) xx


:hugs:


----------



## bozzy

I was due a visit from the witch on the 19th but still no bfp or AF for me...so frustrating!

Huge congrats to all the bfp's!! xx


----------



## josey123

Please could you put me down for the 26th march please thank you x


----------



## Ejay

Still waiting for the :witch: although had slight spotting on sunday so think she may be on her way.

Am going to give in and go get a HPT today will test in the morning if no signs of AF today.

she is being a sneaky :witch: this month!!!!


----------



## giggles.

Ejay said:


> Still waiting for the :witch: although had slight spotting on sunday so think she may be on her way.
> 
> Am going to give in and go get a HPT today will test in the morning if no signs of AF today.
> 
> she is being a sneaky :witch: this month!!!!

Mine is being a sneaky :witch: too, I spotted Saturday and Sunday, nothing so far today. I am out and about this morning, debating on whether to get a HPT or not. I have been putting it off because :witch: is due on Thursday. Maybe I'll buy a double pack, one for today and one for Thursday.

Confusing isn't it?


----------



## Ejay

Giggles, it certainly is confusing! 

Sounds promisibng for you though, could your spotting be implantation bleeding, I don't know much about it but reading some of the other posts I think it normally appears arond 8-12 days.

Hope your :witch: stays away


----------



## soon2bemummy

hey,,, firstly congrats to all the wonderfull :bfp: :)
Rite i have absolutely no idea wot my body is up to...last month i had a 31 day cycle, the month before a 23 day cycle and the ones before that anywhere imbetween!!!!:wacko:
I am currently on CD 21 and i bought loads of O tests and frer and cheapy internet tests this month but i didnt get them until CD 16,,, so i mite have ovulated before i started testing??? anyway since i have had them they have all been negative O.... 
apart from 2 days since af we have BD every day this cycle (im so tired hahaha) bf loves it lol!!!
i just really dont know wot to think....did i Ovulate...didnt i!!??!
Any comments would be helpful :)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachrach82

congrats kerriann for ur bfp. thats amazing another 1 to add to the list. im on dpo 5 lots of cramps and heartburn low energy and tried any guesses is it too early to have signsd could it b implantation or not


----------



## Kerrieann

rachrach82 said:


> congrats kerriann for ur bfp. thats amazing another 1 to add to the list. im on dpo 5 lots of cramps and heartburn low energy and tried any guesses is it too early to have signsd could it b implantation or not

Thankyou :thumbup: Not too early for symptoms, sounds good to me :thumbup: I had cramps from ovulation till 7dpo and on 6dpo it was really really bad think it was implantation. Was also very tired and had heartburn for first time last nite :growlmad:

Good luck hun fingers xed for you x


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats to all the BFPs! I think it's abosultely fantastic to see so many!:thumbup: And :hugs: to all the witch got. Evil woman that she is.

My cycles aren't to the day so my AF could be due anywhere from today to Wednesday. Thursday is the earliest I'll let myself test but I'm not feeling it this month. I know that doesn't mean anything as I've had months where I just "knew" that I was pregnant and I clearly wasn't.


----------



## jellybeans

bad news no :bfp: for me i got my :witch: yday :(


----------



## giggles.

Ejay said:


> Giggles, it certainly is confusing!
> 
> Sounds promisibng for you though, could your spotting be implantation bleeding, I don't know much about it but reading some of the other posts I think it normally appears arond 8-12 days.
> 
> Hope your :witch: stays away

Thanks Ejay. :hugs:
I went into town today and bought a HPT. Haven't used it yet though, scared to!!!
I dunno about the spotting, I guess it is possible that it could be implantation bleeding. No spotting today (so far and I have been to the toilet lots to check) but within the last 20-30 minutes or so, I have started with some mild cramps and heavy feeling.
Might hold off and test in the morning, or is there a good time during the day to test. I just figured in the morning because I drink loads throughout the day.


----------



## giggles.

jellybeans said:


> bad news no :bfp: for me i got my :witch: yday :(

:hugs: jellybean :hugs:


----------



## bodacious

I'm still having the same symptoms only worse. I'm exhausted all of the time but I have so much trouble getting to sleep and staying to sleep. I'm trying to wait to test til Friday.


----------



## rachrach82

Kerrieann said:


> rachrach82 said:
> 
> 
> congrats kerriann for ur bfp. thats amazing another 1 to add to the list. im on dpo 5 lots of cramps and heartburn low energy and tried any guesses is it too early to have signsd could it b implantation or not
> 
> Thankyou :thumbup: Not too early for symptoms, sounds good to me :thumbup: I had cramps from ovulation till 7dpo and on 6dpo it was really really bad think it was implantation. Was also very tired and had heartburn for first time last nite :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck hun fingers xed for you xClick to expand...

yh me too cramps since cd 3 not stopped yet now cd 5 all same as me lol. lets hope its good news for us both fxd.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Kerrieann! :hugs:


----------



## sahrene1978

Megg33k said:


> Can you cautiously put a :bfp: by my name? Thanks!

Congrats Megg and all the other BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Keep spreading that dust around please!!!!!!!!!!


Sahrene


----------



## majm1241

rachrach82 said:


> congrats kerriann for ur bfp. thats amazing another 1 to add to the list. im on dpo 5 lots of cramps and heartburn low energy and tried any guesses is it too early to have signsd could it b implantation or not

Not too early. I have had my symptomd since 3dpo! GL! :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Congrats! Kerrieann! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sahrene1978

Megg33k said:


> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hahaha!!!!!!!!!! Now the whole planet will become pregnant!!!!!!!

Right on sister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks!!

Sahrene


----------



## Wantabean

hey i was down for 24th. :bfp: this am. hope it sticks this time. thanks


----------



## giggles.

:witch: got me :cry: Got cramps and bleeding. *sigh* 
Gonna try for next month.


----------



## giggles.

Wantabean said:


> hey i was down for 24th. :bfp: this am. hope it sticks this time. thanks

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Ley

was down for testing on the 3rd and had nothing to update on but the witch got me on cycle day 46!!


----------



## samola84

the evil evil :witch: got me :(


----------



## Lenka

Hello everyone. I have been sneaking about for a bit now, may be few weeks..But...last friday (19th) I got my :bfp::yipee:. It's my 3rd baba, my partner hasn't got any yet...quite unexpected, because I was on the pill...but now can't wait and so scared because in Decembe we had a mc at just over 4w (chemical possibly). FX, stick little baba xxx


----------



## giggles.

Congratulations Lenka :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

Congrats Lenka!!!


----------



## WindyOne

I'm out! Roll on next month.


----------



## Ejay

I'm out to AF got me this evening. That darn :witch: knew i went out to the shop today and bought a HPT ready to test in the morning AAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHH

Oh well on to next month 

loads of :hugs: to everyone who didn't get there BFP's this month and :happydance::happydance: to all those who did


----------



## xashleyx

still no AF but all my tests are still :bfn: :( wont know when to ovulate next month whenever :witch: decides to come, all over place now


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats to all the BFP...this thread just keeps getting luckier. Sorry to all the girls the evil one got. FX for next month!! So ready to get it started.


----------



## xashleyx

i just want AF to come now so can start again next month x


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, Lenka and Wantabean!

Sticky Baby Dust and a H&H 9 months!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

3 more :bfp:s! =O Xxxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Bodacious what part of Missouri are you from??


----------



## bodacious

Right now I live in springfield but we just bought a house in republic. Slight nausea and increased appetite have set in over the course of today...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I live a few hours from you..haha about 4 I believe. Good luck this month hope all these symptoms are leading to a BFP!


----------



## Megg33k

I grew up 100 miles from you, reedsgirl! In IL! :)

Congrats Wantabean and Lenka! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

The midwest girls are slowly taking over!  I went to college in Missouri, but live in IL now. 

Just want to say again CONGRATULATIONS MEGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## Megg33k

Woo! Midwest! Thanks! You better be next! :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Yay for the midwest!! Let's all follow Megg and get some BFP so we can join her in 1st tri and be bump buddies!! Right on!!


----------



## bodacious

When do you guys think I should test? Or do you think its even worth testing given my symptoms? Can you tell this is our first month?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

If your feeling it...test. I am always nervous about testing early. But good luck. Keep us updated. Hope its a BFP!:)


----------



## Megg33k

Its always worth testing! :)


----------



## notquitesure

:witch: for me... due to test 27th.

GL to those still waiting xxx :hugs:


----------



## Lenka

Thank you all girls.It's a great community here...Feeling a little sick with metallic taste in my mouth today.... So hopefully we are still in the run...x


----------



## HollySSmith

CONGRATS MEGG!!!!!! You sneaky girl! I nearly missed your :bfp:! 

Congrats to all the other ladies who have been super lucky this month! Another lucky thread! Lets hope its contagious!


----------



## bodacious

AF should start today or tomorrow for me. I'm either pregnant or having the worst pms EVER plus nausea and constant dreams all night. I'm going to try to wait til Friday to test. I would rather just get AF than see only one line and then have to see her.


----------



## Megg33k

Sounds really, really promising, bodacious!!!

Holly - Thanks, hun! :hugs: I see you're 20 weeks! Half way... EEK! :happydance:


----------



## c-demers

I got my :bfp: today! Take that stupid deployments! I am so excited, especially it being our last chance!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! c-demers! That's amazing! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## cheekybint

Congrats to all the new BFPs!!

I think i'm out this month, my chart is starting to look decidedly dodgy :(


----------



## majm1241

c-demers said:


> I got my :bfp: today! Take that stupid deployments! I am so excited, especially it being our last chance!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## rachrach82

hi ladies congrats the new BFP's its gr8 im hoping to join u all shortly, been having bad cramps since cd3, triedness heartburn but now today its lighter cramps but sickly feeling too. i ov'd 2 days later than last month so this cycle should b around 29/30days. anyway ff r saying wait to preg test til 5th march cos its only my 2nd cycle i cant do that lol. so testing day after af due i couldnt wait that long. could any1 tell me how to link my ff chart to bb site, im just starting with temp so mainly opk cm etc. any advice plz. :dust: to all fxd to all.


----------



## Megg33k

A dip at 9dpo could be very good, cheeky! :hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Megg33k said:


> A dip at 9dpo could be very good, cheeky! :hugs:

Thanks Megg, would be nice, but i'm concerned about the 2 really high temps prior to the dip, never experienced that before :wacko: They probably mean nothing, and the dip technically took me back down to my normal post-ov temp :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

cheekybint said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> A dip at 9dpo could be very good, cheeky! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Megg, would be nice, but i'm concerned about the 2 really high temps prior to the dip, never experienced that before :wacko: They probably mean nothing, and the dip technically took me back down to my normal post-ov temp :wacko:Click to expand...

You should check out my chart... I tried an overlay, and it does a strikingly similar thing, honey! Mine had never done that before either!!! Have a look! :winkwink:


----------



## cheekybint

Megg33k said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> A dip at 9dpo could be very good, cheeky! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Megg, would be nice, but i'm concerned about the 2 really high temps prior to the dip, never experienced that before :wacko: They probably mean nothing, and the dip technically took me back down to my normal post-ov temp :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You should check out my chart... I tried an overlay, and it does a strikingly similar thing, honey! Mine had never done that before either!!! Have a look! :winkwink:Click to expand...

You're right they are very similiar, maybe it's implantation then, who knows! As it goes i've been having slight stabbing pains in my pelvic on the left side for about an hour now. :shrug: Will see what my temp is like in the morning

Thanks again Megg :)


----------



## Megg33k

No problem, cheeky! :) Can't wait to see your temp in the AM! 

:dust: <---- High temp dust!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congratulations C-Demers!!!!! That is amazing news!! :happydance:

And Good Luck Cheeky! :)


----------



## marinewife101

anyone had a bfp than slight pen dot size spotting pinkish red and been ok and had a healthy baby??


----------



## Hope2Be

Can you add me to April 6th?~! Keep you fingers crossed!


----------



## momtoboys1

marinewife101 said:


> anyone had a bfp than slight pen dot size spotting pinkish red and been ok and had a healthy baby??

I did with all of my pregnancies, actually was more than you describe and all of my children were born happy and healthy.


----------



## bodacious

It's been a week today since pre af symptoms started, so normally I would start tomorrow at the latest. About 14 dpo now. Trying to wait til Friday to test but I hate waiting!


----------



## cheekybint

No rise this morning Meg :(


----------



## jackiea85

Tested this morning :bfn: :( but no :witch: yet so who knows! xx


----------



## Starry Night

Chins up, ladies. You're not officially out until the fat :witch: sings. My fingers are crossed for the both of you!:hugs:

I _think_ I'm a day late now. I don't chart so I'm not exactly sure when I ovulated but I'm pretty sure I did some time on Tuesday, the 9th as I had ov pains, nausea and spotting that morning. I know it's not an exact science and I had EWCM either later that day or the early the next (I was on vacation so the days sorta were blurred together, lol) and my cycles aren't to the day either. I originally wasn't going to test until Saturday but now I'm holding out to tomorrow.

I don't feel like I have any of the signs or symptoms of early pregnancy and any I do have (gas, constipation, and peeing alot) can be attributed to other causes. However, I'm also lacking all PMS feelings minus the grouchiness and bottomless pit of a stomach. My cp also is getting higher each morning (can't reach it anymore) though that has tricked me in the past by dropping a few hours before AF arrives.

Tomorrow should tell....


----------



## bodacious

I'm about the same timing wise as you are. I oed either the 8th or the 9th, so should start today at the latest. Im trying to hold out til Friday!!


----------



## Megg33k

cheekybint said:


> No rise this morning Meg :(

Hmm... That's a lot of flat temps. Are you sure your thermometer is okay? Maybe battery dying? I mean, they've been identical (except for those 2 high ones) for a very long time. That's... odd... to say the least. I think there might be something hinky with it. Plus, you are still a good deal above cover... its not dropping lower! I dunno! I'm stumped! I wouldn't worry to much yet though! 

Edit: Okay! Not your first month temping! But, I think I've figured out the problem! One decimal point thermometers are notorious for either being really random or for sticking on a specific temp! If this cycle isn't it for you, you should really look to getting a two decimal point thermometer! I know this is probably going to sound stupid and you probably already know what I mean... but one that shows like 98.12 instead of 98.1. *nods* I think you'll be amazed at the difference! I didn't think I needed 2 decimal places, but my first chart was a disaster. When I got an actual BBT one... It got much better! :hugs: No worries! I think its all your thermometer! :winkwink:


----------



## bodacious

Wow move over for hurricane force mood swings. Oh is gonna love this when he gets home.


----------



## Megg33k

LOL Bodacious! I consider that a very good sign! :)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Witch got me on the 20th :(


----------



## honeybee28

bodacious - i feel ya pain!!! My mood is TERRIBLE today, i either want to hurt people or just cry at them lol!! 14 dpo, pinky red spotting, bfn yesterday on sensitive internet cheapie. if She has to pay me a visit cant she HURRY UP. I dont want her. A BFP would be SO amazing. Please thank you please.

congrats to the bfps, hugs to the ones the evil witch got. fx for everyone.xx


----------



## bodacious

Lol I know how you feel. I had a total nervous breakdown this morning over NOTHING.


----------



## sahrene1978

Me too! I was in such a emotional mood yesterday. To the point where I stop talking at all just so I would piss the OH off too much. I warned him that I was not feeling good. I was so sad and upset for no reason??


----------



## honeybee28

yuo im the exact same!! I've told DH to stay away coz Im a nasty girl today. i said to him 'i feel like im having a nervous breakdown and i dont wanna drag you down with me'. he's wisely gone to the pub.


----------



## honeybee28

the witch just got me. gutted.xx


----------



## Kita

honeybee28 said:


> yuo im the exact same!! I've told DH to stay away coz Im a nasty girl today. i said to him 'i feel like im having a nervous breakdown and i dont wanna drag you down with me'. he's wisely gone to the pub.

I tell OH "Im cranky today.." and he gets it.. but if he left to just go hang out without me Id probably be pissed at him! :rofl: When Im in a cranky mood I still need him around even if its just so I could snuggle up to him whenever IIII feel like it lol!

Sorry the witch got you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cheekybint

Megg33k said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> No rise this morning Meg :(
> 
> Hmm... That's a lot of flat temps. Are you sure your thermometer is okay? Maybe battery dying? I mean, they've been identical (except for those 2 high ones) for a very long time. That's... odd... to say the least. I think there might be something hinky with it. Plus, you are still a good deal above cover... its not dropping lower! I dunno! I'm stumped! I wouldn't worry to much yet though!
> 
> Edit: Okay! Not your first month temping! But, I think I've figured out the problem! One decimal point thermometers are notorious for either being really random or for sticking on a specific temp! If this cycle isn't it for you, you should really look to getting a two decimal point thermometer! I know this is probably going to sound stupid and you probably already know what I mean... but one that shows like 98.12 instead of 98.1. *nods* I think you'll be amazed at the difference! I didn't think I needed 2 decimal places, but my first chart was a disaster. When I got an actual BBT one... It got much better! :hugs: No worries! I think its all your thermometer! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks Megg, i was wondering that myself last night. I thought a one decimal place would be fine, other months have been okay, think this month's proved i need more precise information lol IF this isn't my month (and i'm still pretty sure it's not now) I will definitely be investing in a new BBT one on payday! 

I figured my temperature hasn't been 36.4 exactly over those days, that it was somewhere between 35.51 and 36.50 but without that extra digit i've had no idea if it's been shifting up or down, be it a very small change!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hang in there Mel!! FX crossed for you!! Wishing a BFP on you!!


----------



## sahrene1978

honeybee28 said:


> the witch just got me. gutted.xx


Awww.. Huneybee So sorry to hear about that darn witch!

But now you are on point to get that BFP this month! 


:dust:

Sahrene


----------



## honeybee28

aww thanks sahrene (cool name btw) i hope you're right. fx for you too, have you been ttc for long?


----------



## sahrene1978

honeybee28 said:


> aww thanks sahrene (cool name btw) i hope you're right. fx for you too, have you been ttc for long?



Thanks! 
I just started trying this past month but I have been wanting to start for over a year and took that whole time to convince the DH to get on board. I think us having twins so early has scarred him badly..lol. Our boys will be 11 and I so I was finally ready to add to our family. So I had my birth control removed as my Valentine present this year..:winkwink:

Now I have learned so much about my body and realized how little I knew before..lol. I am amazed at how much of that area I ignored for so long so I am trying to be patient and know it could take a while for this to happen. 

Sahrene


----------



## Megg33k

cheekybint said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> No rise this morning Meg :(
> 
> Hmm... That's a lot of flat temps. Are you sure your thermometer is okay? Maybe battery dying? I mean, they've been identical (except for those 2 high ones) for a very long time. That's... odd... to say the least. I think there might be something hinky with it. Plus, you are still a good deal above cover... its not dropping lower! I dunno! I'm stumped! I wouldn't worry to much yet though!
> 
> Edit: Okay! Not your first month temping! But, I think I've figured out the problem! One decimal point thermometers are notorious for either being really random or for sticking on a specific temp! If this cycle isn't it for you, you should really look to getting a two decimal point thermometer! I know this is probably going to sound stupid and you probably already know what I mean... but one that shows like 98.12 instead of 98.1. *nods* I think you'll be amazed at the difference! I didn't think I needed 2 decimal places, but my first chart was a disaster. When I got an actual BBT one... It got much better! :hugs: No worries! I think its all your thermometer! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Megg, i was wondering that myself last night. I thought a one decimal place would be fine, other months have been okay, think this month's proved i need more precise information lol IF this isn't my month (and i'm still pretty sure it's not now) I will definitely be investing in a new BBT one on payday!
> 
> I figured my temperature hasn't been 36.4 exactly over those days, that it was somewhere between 35.51 and 36.50 but without that extra digit i've had no idea if it's been shifting up or down, be it a very small change!Click to expand...

Well, if its all the same to you, I hope you never get the new thermometer! :dust:


----------



## honeybee28

twins must be amazing though, hard work im sure. did you used to dress them in matching outfits? id love to do that!!

i know what you mean, ive learnt so much about my body over the last few months.

all my friends got preggars in their first month of trying, so i thought i would be the same. going on here makes me realise im normal!!


----------



## bodacious

I'm getting irritated with myself. I can't even imagine what oh must be feeling like. but I don't know if I care. Im that crabby.


----------



## honeybee28

bodacious said:


> I'm getting irritated with myself. I can't even imagine what oh must be feeling like. but I don't know if I care. Im that crabby.

haha aww no i hate that!!!! Have a glass of wine, helped me!!! and some chocolate too.x


----------



## sahrene1978

honeybee28 said:


> twins must be amazing though, hard work im sure. did you used to dress them in matching outfits? id love to do that!!
> 
> i know what you mean, ive learnt so much about my body over the last few months.
> 
> all my friends got preggars in their first month of trying, so i thought i would be the same. going on here makes me realise im normal!!


It was fun and exhausting. I did when they were little but it was hard enough telling them apart with different clothes on. They crack me up because every once in a while they will wear the same thing. :) 

Part of me wants to be realistic and know it could take up to a year and still be in that normal range. The other part like you said where my sister got pregnant her first month off of Mirena thinks why not me too?? 

Sahrene


----------



## honeybee28

sahrene1978 said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> twins must be amazing though, hard work im sure. did you used to dress them in matching outfits? id love to do that!!
> 
> i know what you mean, ive learnt so much about my body over the last few months.
> 
> all my friends got preggars in their first month of trying, so i thought i would be the same. going on here makes me realise im normal!!
> 
> 
> It was fun and exhausting. I did when they were little but it was hard enough telling them apart with different clothes on. They crack me up because every once in a while they will wear the same thing. :)
> 
> Part of me wants to be realistic and know it could take up to a year and still be in that normal range. The other part like you said where my sister got pregnant her first month off of Mirena thinks why not me too??
> 
> SahreneClick to expand...

awww cute!!

yeah i need to try to remember the realistic attitude a bit more hmmmm. 

im off to bed now, hope everyone's having a good evening.xx


----------



## rachrach82

hi ladies im dpo 7 today i am down for 30th for test day but i ovd 2 days later than last month on cycle 2, so do u think i should stick with 30th(day after af due) or move to the 1st april (day after af due if i ovd 2 days late. any advice...... plus also advice on ive had cramping since dpo 2/3 then sickly feeling and heartburn since dpo 4/5 its playing on my mind now dont know wot it could be.xxxx :dust: to all fxd


----------



## bodacious

Wow sorry if thisis tmi but df decided a little bd might cheer me up and I didn't argue but then after I bawled for a good ten minutes. Couldn't help but laugh at myself.


----------



## bodacious

OH yeah and I'm giving in! I'm testing either tonight or in the morning!


----------



## honeybee28

haha im sorry to laugh, but that is pretty funny!! Test tomorrow with fmu and let us know, fx!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I think its pretty funny too! LOL Good luck, honey! xx


----------



## justpups4now

Testing on the 30th!!


----------



## bodacious

I'm not sure I can make myself wait til tomorrow! I might go ahead and do it!


----------



## bodacious

I was dumb and went ahead and tested even though I just went twohours ago. Bfn. I'm gonna wait til Friday if no af I will test again.


----------



## purechaos109

:witch: got me on the 16 So i'm out this month


----------



## ttcstill

at how many dpo should you begin testing? How often do you test and is it better to just wait til af is due or not?


----------



## Starry Night

I tested this morning. :bfn: I knew I shouldn't have expected any less. It's too much to ask to get pregnant. It's too much to ask for AF to show up on time. I don't even feel her coming. I feel nothing. Not pregnant. No AF. :cry:

On to April...I suppose.....not sure how to time BD'ing if I'm skipping this cycle.


----------



## mum2bJo

Hi

Can you please add me - due to test on 28th.

xx


----------



## rachrach82

ttcstill said:


> at how many dpo should you begin testing? How often do you test and is it better to just wait til af is due or not?

hi, some ladies get bfp on dpo 8 to 10 but its usually a very faint line which still means pregnacy but implantation usually happens around dpo 7 to 10 so its best to wait til af due or day after. hope this helps :dust: to you fxd gud luck im due to to 30th if i have 28 day cycle or 1st april if i ovd 2 days late which my ff shows i did but i cant test on april 1st day after af due so think ill test between 30th to 2nd but not testing on 1st.lol lol when i worked out testing day lol


----------



## rachrach82

can any1 tell me how to link my ff chart to babyandbump site plz im on cycle 2, cycle 1 was opks, cm checks mainly, cycle 2 i bought a bbt half way threw so just practising with it gonna use it properly cycle 3 if it comes and i'll need loads of advice on temping i havent got a clue lol.xxx plz tell me how to link ff chart with bb.plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cheekybint

Hi Rach

If you go to the link that says "Home page Setup" you'll see a link near the top of the page that looks like this 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c34fe

Then just copy and paste it into your signature :)


----------



## bodacious

I seriously have a problem. If I have a test in the house I use it. Another bfn. I NEVER get af symptoms more or less than a week to the day before she starts. It's always exactly a week. I've been having the most horrible pms type stuff plus some other stuff for 9-10 days since it didn't all start the same day. Anyone have any ideas what the deal could be?


----------



## Lorts

I was down for the 16th..... I'm out. x


----------



## LadyofRohan

I'm out, ladies. AF showed up yesterday--6 days early!!! :cry:


----------



## bozzy

Af was 6 days late but finally hit me with full force! Ah well, onto next month! Best if luck to all those still waiting xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: :hugs: Ladies xx


----------



## rachrach82

cheekybint said:


> Hi Rach
> 
> If you go to the link that says "Home page Setup" you'll see a link near the top of the page that looks like this
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c34fe
> 
> Then just copy and paste it into your signature :)

thanks i think i did it .


----------



## rachrach82

hows every1 doing im dpo 9 today, its starting to drag this 2ww, slightly tempted to test early but i wanna wait til day after af day


----------



## jackiea85

:witch: is 3 days late and I've had 3 :bfn:s so far! x


----------



## emmys_james

af got me today
boooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## bodacious

I am 16-17 dpo, 3-4 days late. One bfn and my boobs hurt so bad!


----------



## bodacious

emmys_james said:


> af got me today
> boooooooooooooooooo!

Sorry to hear that. Wish mine would come if its going to though. that way I could get on to next month.


----------



## princesspie

can i join you? :witch: was due on 23 march got :bfn: yesterday but :witch: still no show.
getting a few cramps like :witch: on way and also feeling very moist down below (sorry:blush:) and keep thinking its :witch: so im off to the loo every 5 mins!
hows everyone doing? xx


----------



## momtoboys1

i'm out AF got me today


----------



## takingforever

I got my :bfp: :happydance: x


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Hi everyone

I think I may have my BFP. It's so faint that you can only see it in day light. But the line is there. I'm worried I'm imagining things. I wanted to post a pic but niether my phone or camera are picking the line up but I'm sure it's there.

I'm currently between 12 and 14 DPO so I will wait a couple of days and test again (boots own brand 2 for £4.99) was meant to wait til 30th March before testing but got the urge to buy the tests on the way home from play group today. I don't think I'll last a couple of days before testing again and will probably do the test with FMU tomorrow, I'm soooooooo excited.

Also DH will be home from work in 1hr, should I get his hopes up by showing him the test or wait til I test again and know for sure??????

He's a bit of a pessimist and will probable say he can't see anything which will deflate my mood completely???? WHAT TO DO????

H x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Zoie is there an April thread? sorry to gatecrash this thread! 

P.S. congrats to bfp's and so sorry for AF's xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Nessicle there is an Aprtil thread around somewhere. . .
I think there may be two O:)

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, takingforever! :hugs:

Ogre - Have you tried to photograph it outside with the "close up" setting on your camera?


----------



## violetchic

princesspie said:


> can i join you? :witch: was due on 23 march got :bfn: yesterday but :witch: still no show.
> getting a few cramps like :witch: on way and also feeling very moist down below (sorry:blush:) and keep thinking its :witch: so im off to the loo every 5 mins!
> hows everyone doing? xx

Yeah, same here (but AF due on 23/24). So, we both are in limbo. The worst!


----------



## rachrach82

hi again ladies i need more advice im dpo 9 and (sorry for tmi) but i have watery/creamy cm still and lots of cramps, bloated feeling, heartburn for dpo 5/6/7. cervix pos is low firm and closed. r these good signs or normal approcjing af signs on cycle 2 now cycle 1 was easy to read but cycle 2 is different especially after ov day.:dust:to all. fxd could some1 any1 lol plz look at my ff chart and see if link works plz.xxx


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Megg33k said:


> Congrats, takingforever! :hugs:
> 
> Ogre - Have you tried to photograph it outside with the "close up" setting on your camera?

Yes my but camera is poo..... DH says he can't see anything, but I knew he'd say that. I know he can see it, I think he doesn't want me to get my hopes up just in case!!!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations takingforever! xxx


----------



## princesspie

violetchic said:


> princesspie said:
> 
> 
> can i join you? :witch: was due on 23 march got :bfn: yesterday but :witch: still no show.
> getting a few cramps like :witch: on way and also feeling very moist down below (sorry:blush:) and keep thinking its :witch: so im off to the loo every 5 mins!
> hows everyone doing? xx
> 
> Yeah, same here (but AF due on 23/24). So, we both are in limbo. The worst!Click to expand...


i hate the not knowing!! keep me posted!! hope we get a good result in the next few days, when are you testing? im trying to leave it till sunday if :witch: hasnt showed brfore then 
:hugs:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Still waiting....no AF today :bfn: yesterday....I hate the waiting game!


----------



## Dannib247

hi hun sorry im so late af arrived on time boo congrats too all the bfps xx


----------



## Megg33k

OgRe_BaBiEs said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, takingforever! :hugs:
> 
> Ogre - Have you tried to photograph it outside with the "close up" setting on your camera?
> 
> Yes my but camera is poo..... DH says he can't see anything, but I knew he'd say that. I know he can see it, I think he doesn't want me to get my hopes up just in case!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Well, I believe you that it's there! :) So, I'm going to say CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Megg33k said:


> OgRe_BaBiEs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats, takingforever! :hugs:
> 
> Ogre - Have you tried to photograph it outside with the "close up" setting on your camera?
> 
> Yes my but camera is poo..... DH says he can't see anything, but I knew he'd say that. I know he can see it, I think he doesn't want me to get my hopes up just in case!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I believe you that it's there! :) So, I'm going to say CONGRATS! :hugs:Click to expand...

I would also like to say CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Koromaru

When are we starting April group ? 
No ovulation for me this month so, no BFP :nope:


----------



## bodacious

I'm still waiting. My boobs hurt the worst they've ever hurt ever. Horrible mood swings. CM like lotion.17-18 dpo. COngrats to the newest bfps!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Congrats to the BFPS!! 

Okay this is the only month I am going to say woohoo AF arrived today!! 4 days early but I knew there was no way I was preggo and I just wanted her to get here to I can get started on the BFP I am going to get in April!! Good luck to the girls waiting to test. Best of luck


----------



## Srrme

Can you put me for the 28th instead of the 25th?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh and I forgot to add that will change my test date to the 24th of April. Thank you.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not sure if I'm out yet for the month of March. Still no sign of AF or any trace of PMS symptoms. When AF was due my cm was starting to dry up but for the past few days its been building up again. It's actually now to the point of me need to wear a panty-liner. Nevermind it's making me paranoid that my period is catching me unawares.:haha:

I'm testing again in the morning (my originally scheduled test date) but I'm not really expecting a positive. Just trying to see where I'm at. I thought I felt ov pains the other day but I can't do any BD'ing cuz hubby is sick. If I'm not preggo now it's going to be quite the wait until I try again.

Ah well.


----------



## Mrs AJ

I was to test on the 27th, but the witch got me 2 days early. Short LP this time. I'm not totally gutted, but am pretty sad. Back to square one....

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## princesspie

so sorry to those who got neg results and the dreaded :witch: and good luck to those hanging on, still no :witch: for me!!! off to do some more tests today :)


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Hee hee, OH hid my last test and said I have to wait a week before I test! lol! fx'd


----------



## princesspie

Ozzieshunni said:


> Hee hee, OH hid my last test and said I have to wait a week before I test! lol! fx'd

NOOOOO i would have a secret stash!!! x lol


----------



## Starry Night

BFN again this moring. My cm seems to have dried up though my cp is still high. I don't feel pregnant so I'm now resigned to wait for AF. And here I thought I was finally getting regular cycles. *sighs*


----------



## cheekybint

No AF but no BFN either!

Expecting the witch to show herself at some point today but no sign yet. EWCM infact, odd! Not having any symptoms either way, nothing.

Will see what the rest of the day brings

Congratulations to all the lucky ladies with BFPs this month!


----------



## princesspie

same here. no AF but no BFP either. tested again today...Grrrrrr
4 days late now for me, whats going on??
will keep looking in on you all still waiting xx


----------



## rachrach82

ive had 2 bfn now but cramps watery/creamy cm cervix pos is low firm and closed my temp after ov was 36.43'c toda 36.13'c ive just started on teps so could some1 explain does temp drop towards af so if preggers tep stays high im i right


----------



## cheekybint

Hi rach, that's right. 

Although for many ladies, like me, they don't get a temp drop until after AF has arrived. So watching my temp at this stage for me gives no clues at all because I know it's not going to drop until after AF's here anyway. 

Good luck


----------



## Megg33k

For those of you trying to sign up for your April test date... The April thread is here.

Congrats to the :bfp:!
:hugs: to the girls who got AF!
:dust: to everyone waiting!


----------



## louloubabs

:witch: got me today.

Good luck to everyone else on your :bfp:'s :dust:

XxX:kiss:


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

WOOHOO I got a :bfp: today with a CB Digi.

Pregnant
1-2 weeks

Yay..

Good luck and :dust: to those still waiting for their :bfp: and sorry to those who :witch: has taken this month!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## rachrach82

OgRe_BaBiEs said:


> WOOHOO I got a :bfp: today with a CB Digi.
> 
> Pregnant
> 1-2 weeks
> 
> Yay..
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to those still waiting for their :bfp: and sorry to those who :witch: has taken this month!

congrats


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:cry::cry: Think AF just reared her ugly head. I wiped and got some blood tinged mucus like gunk. It couldn't be IB this late in my cycle. Still no cramps. I'm going nuts here!


----------



## majm1241

OgRe_BaBiEs said:


> WOOHOO I got a :bfp: today with a CB Digi.
> 
> Pregnant
> 1-2 weeks
> 
> Yay..
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to those still waiting for their :bfp: and sorry to those who :witch: has taken this month!

Congrats! :)


----------



## ttcstill

OgRe_BaBiEs said:


> WOOHOO I got a :bfp: today with a CB Digi.
> 
> Pregnant
> 1-2 weeks
> 
> Yay..
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to those still waiting for their :bfp: and sorry to those who :witch: has taken this month!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! on your :bfp:


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, OgRe_BaBiEs!

Argh! Almost a week late, no sign of AF and BFN!


----------



## rachrach82

hi ive got 4 days to wait for af had 2 bfn already, cramping gone today but first time since dpo3


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Af got me. I'm out


----------



## lime

Ozzieshunni said:


> Af got me. I'm out

sorry to hear that, 
keep the faith ozzieshunni, there is always next time to look forward too :):flower:


----------



## MrsWez

I am officially out. AF showed up right on time. I am cramping already. Ugh, onward and upward to April. Damn :witch:


----------



## giggles.

Sorry to all thouse that have got their AF. Hopefulyl will see you on the April thread!

Congratulations to all that have got their :bfp: ... whoooooooo hooooooooo 

And for those waiting for their :bfp: I hope you get them real soon

giggles


----------



## rachrach82

hi ladies quick update another bfn this morning for me but my temp has shot up today 36.50'c surpose its just wait wait wait for me af due in 3/4 days so not so long only 1 preg test left so gonna b patient for now. fxd every1 wish u all the luck in the world.xx


----------



## cheekybint

I'm out ladies, AF arrived this morning :(


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm not sure . . . have had a lot of symptoms and had a very, very faint line today. But I'm too scared to say for sure that it was a positive! I have another few days until af is due so I'll test again in the week.

Sorry to those who have been got by the witch x


----------



## rachrach82

Mrs Mel said:


> I'm not sure . . . have had a lot of symptoms and had a very, very faint line today. But I'm too scared to say for sure that it was a positive! I have another few days until af is due so I'll test again in the week.
> 
> Sorry to those who have been got by the witch x

sounds positive i tested today and ive got a few days left b4af but a line is a line hunny, mine waas brilliant white no traces of a line at all so id b deffo positive


----------



## Mrs Mel

rachrach82 said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure . . . have had a lot of symptoms and had a very, very faint line today. But I'm too scared to say for sure that it was a positive! I have another few days until af is due so I'll test again in the week.
> 
> Sorry to those who have been got by the witch x
> 
> sounds positive i tested today and ive got a few days left b4af but a line is a line hunny, mine waas brilliant white no traces of a line at all so id b deffo positiveClick to expand...

Thanks! Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## ruby_baby

I got my BFP today at 12dpo (I think - temps all mixed up because I was both travelling & sick!)!!!!
My only really noticeable symptoms were dry mouth & really sore bbs last few days so it hasn't really sunk in yet. I still cannot believe it!
My hubby is beside himself...what a lovely day its been!

Baby dust to you all,
Rubes


----------



## majm1241

ruby_baby said:


> I got my BFP today at 12dpo (I think - temps all mixed up because I was both travelling & sick!)!!!!
> My only really noticeable symptoms were dry mouth & really sore bbs last few days so it hasn't really sunk in yet. I still cannot believe it!
> My hubby is beside himself...what a lovely day its been!
> 
> Baby dust to you all,
> Rubes

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Rubes! :hugs:


----------



## lolly25

I got my solid BFP today hun so could you update me please thanks x


----------



## majm1241

lolly25 said:


> I got my solid BFP today hun so could you update me please thanks x

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

lolly25 said:


> I got my solid BFP today hun so could you update me please thanks x

:wohoo: Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## princesspie

congrats to all that got bbp this weekend!!!! xxx and hugs to those who got bbn xx
as for me, im still here. AF 5 days late now, tested yesterday and got ANOTHER bbn! testing again tomorrow :)


----------



## rachrach82

congrats to all new bfps


----------



## b23

I didn't add myself onto the list at the beginning of the month! Oops! But I tested on 20th and got a BFP!!


----------



## foxyloxy28

Congrats b23 and all the other BFPs :D

:hugs: to all those who got :witch:

I'm still waiting for AF. Tomorrow will tell I guess.


----------



## Reds05

Could you take me off testing on 31st??

I have just got my very first +OPK so won't be testing to April, thanks.

Congrats to all those that got their BFP's and hugs to those that the witch showed up for.


----------



## Loren

hi, af shud be here the 30th n thats wa i am on the list, i caved today and tested but it was BFN! And all day on an off wen i wipe ive been getting a light tinged brown discharge!ive only ever had this wen i had MC so bit confused but obviously AF is going to be here day erly or on time devastated xxx


----------



## Shandra

Could you add me to the 31st please, if it's not too late.


----------



## maaybe2010

:dust: to the few remaining ladies O:)

xx


----------



## rachrach82

Loren said:


> hi, af shud be here the 30th n thats wa i am on the list, i caved today and tested but it was BFN! And all day on an off wen i wipe ive been getting a light tinged brown discharge!ive only ever had this wen i had MC so bit confused but obviously AF is going to be here day erly or on time devastated xxx

im the same due 30/31st ovd 2 days later than norm, i tested today bfn and about 2 hrs ago i noticed a light brown tinged brownish discharge ive never had this could some1 explain,, normal cycle 28 days but i ovd 2 days late so persumed id have af 2 days late but could this tinged discharge be early af or like u say mayb mc surpose ill have to wait and see if af comes in the next 3 days.xx gud luck hun on my 2nd cycle learner lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congrats Ladies! x


----------



## Loren

hi rach, its like a rollacoaster isnt it lol.it cant be MC for eitherof us sweety we wud have got bfps for it to be that letsjust hope its nothing and our bfps cum to us in next few days!wen i had MC i was bleeding really heavy after having the brown discharge and stil got bfp.so atleast we no its not this!gd luck huni keep me posted XXX


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just wanted to say congrats on the BFPs and Good luck to ladies still in limbo and waiting to test!! Hope you all get BFPs!!


----------



## babyell

After getting BFN on 2march I thought this wouldn't be my month but got my BFP on 24 march, was due AF on 28th! Good luck to everyone ttc and big congratulations to everyone on their new beans xxx


----------



## princesspie

congrats to all who got bfp!! (hugs) to those who got bfn, and good luck to those still in limbo...including me :( 6 days lte now and still getting bfn :(


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm out. On to cycle #9

Good luck to those still waiting to test and congrats to all the BFPs :D


----------



## rachrach82

Loren said:


> hi rach, its like a rollacoaster isnt it lol.it cant be MC for eitherof us sweety we wud have got bfps for it to be that letsjust hope its nothing and our bfps cum to us in next few days!wen i had MC i was bleeding really heavy after having the brown discharge and stil got bfp.so atleast we no its not this!gd luck huni keep me posted XXX

aww thanks loren, words i so needed to hear, still no bfp, the tinged cm has passed now just twice when i wiped yesturday evening, i should of had a bfp by now so just waiting for af. gud luck hunny fxd for you. ive added u as a freind hope its ok.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

YaY another :bfp:! my bodys just getting ready to try and O'v Yay lol x


----------



## Moorebetter

she got me! wheres the april testing thread lol!

CONGRATS TO THE BFP LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Koromaru

There should be a thread for girls waiting for ovulation...and mine just never showed nor the witch. It's taking forever. Grrrr:growlmad:


----------



## ArticBaby

Im out, she got me today :growlmad:

Onto next month :thumbup:

Congratulations on all the BFP so far :happydance:

And :dust: to the rest of us.


----------



## rachrach82

im still waiting af due so soon, had 3 bfn's dont imagine ill get a bfp in next 2/3 days, but always hoping, 52 bfp's is amazing, any1 know of a april thread may need it soon gud luck to all still in limbo.


----------



## amanda111308

12 days late and still no sign of AF anywhere... getting annoyed now... :( has anyone ever got a super late BFP?


----------



## princesspie

im going crazy at 6 days!
xxx


----------



## aussiettc

Sorry for the late up date i'm out the witch got me yesturday.
I'm on to the may testing thread cause my cycle is 35 days long. at least i seem to be back to some form of normallacy after my mc last month :thumbup:


----------



## princesspie

aussiettc said:


> Sorry for the late up date i'm out the witch got me yesturday.
> I'm on to the may testing thread cause my cycle is 35 days long. at least i seem to be back to some form of normallacy after my mc last month :thumbup:

awww so sorry for you xx good luck for may xx


----------



## maaybe2010

We're up to 20% of all March ladies getting their :bfp:
This thread is going strong :flower:

Good Luck to everyone still waiting to find out!!

:dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

im out af got me.. finally.. grr after a 65 day cycle :wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

aussiettc said:


> Sorry for the late up date i'm out the witch got me yesturday.
> I'm on to the may testing thread cause my cycle is 35 days long. at least i seem to be back to some form of normallacy after my mc last month :thumbup:

ive got long cycles too so im also waiting for the may testing :happydance:


----------



## maaybe2010

babyhopes10 said:


> im out af got me.. finally.. grr after a 65 day cycle :wacko:

:hugs:
Fresh new cycle though :flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

amanda111308 said:


> 12 days late and still no sign of AF anywhere... getting annoyed now... :( has anyone ever got a super late BFP?

I did a poll (but I can't find it! :growlmad:)
And one lady said she didn't get hers till CD35 I think it was

xx


----------



## bodacious

Yesterday I cried all day over not-so-important stuff. THen got one little clotty spot of stuff. After that I had brown discharge which I've never had the rest of the day. All day today its been semi-heavy but not really and very very clotty sorry for all the tmi. I'm out. Gonna start temping, maybe try sperm meets egg. On to next month!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

maaybe2010 said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> 12 days late and still no sign of AF anywhere... getting annoyed now... :( has anyone ever got a super late BFP?
> 
> I did a poll (but I can't find it! :growlmad:)
> And one lady said she didn't get hers till CD35 I think it was
> 
> xxClick to expand...

If its a thread you made your looking for then i think you can find them if you go on User CP and at the bottom of the list of threads that you have commented in there is a button that says View all subscribed threads (Think thats what it says) and it should be on there

If thats not what you mean .. im having incredibly blonde day so just ignore me :haha:


----------



## sahrene1978

I am pretty sure I will be going out tomorrow.. Temp is dropping and I am having cramps..:( Here is to a new month with new possibilities!!

Sahrene


----------



## princesspie

maaybe2010 said:


> amanda111308 said:
> 
> 
> 12 days late and still no sign of AF anywhere... getting annoyed now... :( has anyone ever got a super late BFP?
> 
> I did a poll (but I can't find it! :growlmad:)
> And one lady said she didn't get hers till CD35 I think it was
> 
> xxClick to expand...

would love to read this if anyone finds it!


----------



## mrphyemma

Hi, I'm down for testing in 28th. Unfortunately the witch arrived this morning can you update me please my lovely.

Congrats to all the March BFP's xx


----------



## maaybe2010

I found it!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/295051-many-dpo-did-you-get-your-bfp-4.html

But this isn't the one with 35 days on it (I posted it everywhere! First tri, second, third and teens lol )

xx


----------



## Moorebetter

Does anyone have a april BFP thread going???? I would love to join!


----------



## wantabbygrl

I'm out witch got me!! Grrr Soft cups and pre seed failed me lol


----------



## bodacious

Is there any way to tell if you've had a chemical without testing?


----------



## lylasmummy

Hey ladies I got my :bfp: today!! 14dpo, first month using Pre-seed. This really is a lucky thread. Good luck everyone :dust::dust::dust: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

bodacious said:


> Is there any way to tell if you've had a chemical without testing?

Usially you could get a very faint bfp then it would disappear when i had mine i got a bfp very faint and it never got darker but most people dont know that they have had one.
Fingers crossed you havnt had one tho x

@Lylasmummy! Congratulations!!!! =D i just texted you! xxx


----------



## lylasmummy

xMissxZoiex said:


> bodacious said:
> 
> 
> Is there any way to tell if you've had a chemical without testing?
> 
> Usially you could get a very faint bfp then it would disappear when i had mine i got a bfp very faint and it never got darker but most people dont know that they have had one.
> Fingers crossed you havnt had one tho x
> 
> @Lylasmummy! Congratulations!!!! =D i just texted you! xxxClick to expand...

Hi hun, THANKS tried to text ya back but my phone playing silly buggers and wont let me!! How are ya?? Can I get some :bfp: next to my name on the 30th??? xxxx


----------



## bodacious

The reason I ask is because I had horrible pms for 2 weeks which has never happened. For the first week I was also pretty nauseous and my boobs hurt so bad. THen the nausea went away and my boobs let up a lot. I felt pretty good for a couple days, and then it all came back except the nausea. That was very very to me, and makes me wonder.


----------



## sconstance

Negative test for me. Doctor put me on Provera 4 days ago and I have 1 more day to finish. So, AF should be here in 3-4 days. :(
Has anyone else taken Provera? She prescribed it because I had a miscarriage back in January and on ultrasound my uterine lining looked a bit thick (13.5 mm). She said it would get things back on track. Anybody dealt with this before?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

lylasmummy said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodacious said:
> 
> 
> Is there any way to tell if you've had a chemical without testing?
> 
> Usially you could get a very faint bfp then it would disappear when i had mine i got a bfp very faint and it never got darker but most people dont know that they have had one.
> Fingers crossed you havnt had one tho x
> 
> @Lylasmummy! Congratulations!!!! =D i just texted you! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, THANKS tried to text ya back but my phone playing silly buggers and wont let me!! How are ya?? Can I get some :bfp: next to my name on the 30th??? xxxxClick to expand...

I will add it on very soon =D xxxxx


----------



## lylasmummy

xMissxZoiex said:


> lylasmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodacious said:
> 
> 
> Is there any way to tell if you've had a chemical without testing?
> 
> Usially you could get a very faint bfp then it would disappear when i had mine i got a bfp very faint and it never got darker but most people dont know that they have had one.
> Fingers crossed you havnt had one tho x
> 
> @Lylasmummy! Congratulations!!!! =D i just texted you! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, THANKS tried to text ya back but my phone playing silly buggers and wont let me!! How are ya?? Can I get some :bfp: next to my name on the 30th??? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I will add it on very soon =D xxxxxClick to expand...

Cheers chick xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, lylasmummy! :hugs:

Bodacious - If you didn't get a + test, there's no way to know. Can I say "Trust me, you don't want to know"? Because, I've been there and you don't! Just assume it was a weird AF and move on... No reason to make yourself sad when you can't even know if its true! :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Moorebetter - There is an April BFP thread up and running... i have started it off and we have 109 testers so far.

Congrats again to all you wonderful women who are expecting.. what a month.
Commiserations to the rest of us. APRIL will be our month!


----------



## parkgirl

AF showed, so I'm out for this month.

Congrats to all the ladies with :bfp:s


----------



## xashleyx

my AF turned up this morning, 10 days late, :( were not gonna try for a bit now, as i wont know when i will ovulate as im 10 days late and i dont even know if my AF will be on the 31st next month, 

good luck to everyone who is still ttc and all who got pregnant x


----------



## Loren

eloo girlies AF showed up 2 days early! Came on on the 29th only on cycle 2 since MC but i'm fed up geting my hopes up arghhhh!congratulations to all the girls wo got ther well deserved :bfp:s and :hugs: to those who the :witch: turned up to xxxx


----------



## marie87

Hey.. 

NO AF, NO BFP for me 
13 days late.

Dont know where I am standing right now:huh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Edited the list :) x


----------



## marinewife101

Hello everyone just checking in here. Babymama89's house burnt down last week in a house fire she lost everything she has a 2 year old son and a husband everything they owned was in that fire.. if anyone has anything they can give her like clothes or anything for her son pm me for more information or just message back here a reply thanks guys..


----------



## majm1241

OMG! How terrible! :cry:


----------



## rachrach82

omg all m y love to babymamma, quick update from me. sorry i havent been opn laptoip blew up, on a very old pc lol. now. af arrived right on time 31st. im cd 7 today now first had chance to use pc. hope every1's good i need an aril site.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

marinewife101 said:


> Hello everyone just checking in here. Babymama89's house burnt down last week in a house fire she lost everything she has a 2 year old son and a husband everything they owned was in that fire.. if anyone has anything they can give her like clothes or anything for her son pm me for more information or just message back here a reply thanks guys..

OMG!!! Are all the family OK!?? :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marinewife101

xMissxZoiex said:


> marinewife101 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone just checking in here. Babymama89's house burnt down last week in a house fire she lost everything she has a 2 year old son and a husband everything they owned was in that fire.. if anyone has anything they can give her like clothes or anything for her son pm me for more information or just message back here a reply thanks guys..
> 
> OMG!!! Are all the family OK!?? :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yes the family is ok it happened around 4 pm last friday they are unsure yet what caused the fire and are in need of some things everything was lost =(


----------



## amanda111308

AF is 21 days (3 weeks) late no sign of her either.. haven't tested in over a week also. I'm going to try and hold out for when my next period would have occurred (April 17th) to make me 1 month and 3 days late... I'm already taking prenatal vitamins for low iron anyways and I've been advised by my doctor... if I don't have my Af arrive by then... I'm not only testing but going for a blood test to see what's up...


----------



## goddess25

marinewife I have lots i can donate, if she is in BC let me know, but I suspect that is not the case. Please give her and her family all of our best wishes.


----------



## Mrs Mel

marie87 said:


> Hey..
> 
> NO AF, NO BFP for me
> 13 days late.
> 
> Dont know where I am standing right now:huh:

Same here! Am around 10 days late and still have no BFP and no sign of AF either! Had a very, very faint line a while ago, but have had BPN's ever since.

This limbo is horrid, isn't it!

Good luck to you!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

You must be so frustrated Mrs Mel! i would go to the doctors if AF/BFP Hasnt shown its self soon Fingers crossed for you chick! =D

P.S. Note to all the ladies if you know someone thats on the list that hasnt updated please let them know that we need updates so i can send all the stats over to the April thread! Thankies :)

xxxx


----------



## honeybee28

i was on the list twice, 20th and 22nd i think - only one of them has been updated - witch got me!!
the witch got soph77 too

evil witch


----------



## bbdreams

xMissxZoiex said:


> You must be so frustrated Mrs Mel! i would go to the doctors if AF/BFP Hasnt shown its self soon Fingers crossed for you chick! =D
> 
> P.S. Note to all the ladies if you know someone thats on the list that hasnt updated please let them know that we need updates so i can send all the stats over to the April thread! Thankies :)
> 
> xxxx


Zoie,

I was on the list for the 20th...:witch: got me. I will be testing again on April 20th.


----------



## bodacious

If I didn't already update, I was down dor 28th and the witch got me after 2+ weeks of horrible pms.


----------



## Mumtotwoboys

sorry for not updating. AF arrived:cry:


----------



## maratobe

sorry i didnt update hun!!
i got my :bfp: on the 29th :happydance:


----------



## xnmd1

if 54 people had BFPs, that means 21% got preg .. which corresponds nicely with the scientific studies which say you have a 20 - 25% of falling pg per cycle.
nice eh?
sorry for the randomness just very bored here as you see :)


----------



## jackiea85

Sorry, I'm still waiting for :witch:! I have had LOTS of :bfn:s so I am pretty certain she is on her way, she's just dragging her heels this month! x


----------



## mamaxm

got the witch that cycle! sorry for not updating, now that i'm running a testing thread (smep) i know how frustrating that is.
oh! you're on our plan! pop in and say hello sometime :) i hope the plan is doing well for you :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

The percentage so far (not sure if everyone has replied) is *21%* of ladies got their :bfp: xx


----------



## Ava Grace

sorry I forgot to update can you change my :bfp: to a :angel: :cry:


----------



## mamaxm

so sorry ava, had a chem just a week ago :hugs: i know it isn't much but at least we'll be more fertile last cycle..


----------



## Ava Grace

thanks hun, are you trying again starigt away? I have no idea where i'm at in my cycle or if things will go back to normal. Sorry for your loss too hun xx


----------



## mamaxm

i'm trying straight away, my mom had a two mc's and both times she tried immediately afterwards and got pg the very next month, her advice to me was to keep on keeping on :haha: i'm hoping this cycle will be normal. got my opks ready!


----------



## Ava Grace

Ok that is encouraging, thank you. We have been bd so we shall see. I hope I don't have to wait too long. baby dust to you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## mamaxm

you too darling hope to see you in first tri soon :)
and for a full 9 months! must add that.


----------



## Ava Grace

Yes definately, i'm praying for a very sticky bub next time for us both xx


----------



## amanda111308

hey ladies I still don't know what is going on with me... My AF is over 3 weeks late and I wont be able to confirm anything until next Friday at my doctor's appointment, sorry I can't help with updating the stats!! :wacko:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: Ava Grace so sorry for your loss huni, after mine MC i started trying again straight away but my cycles were really messed up and it took about 2 months for it to go right again so i would get some OPKs because i had no idea when i was ovulating. Good luck next cycle huni xxxxxxx

@Amanda111308 - Dont worry about it hun, just let us know when you know :) fingers crossed you will be coming back and telling us your pregnant!!!! good luck xxxxxx


----------



## rachrach82

hi ladies update think i already did but ill do it again, af got me 31st on time, im cd 14 but been so busy back at work after 3 months off so i havent used any opks til yesturday it was - im normally ov between cd14 to cd16, cm seems promising so hopefully i not left it too late so had intercourse last nite but should of started about 2 /3 days ago. im gonna be on the ball from today cant believe i nearly messed up a month of ttc. :dust: to all.good luck ladies.fxd


----------



## jackiea85

Sorry, still waiting on the :witch: :hissy: x


----------



## rachrach82

hi ladies i got my first +opk today at 1.40 pm, only had intercourse once on -3 dpo but getting very busy from tonite onwards gud luck to all :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been snooping around the first tri lol looking for BFPs from March  lets see what we have lol xxxx

P.s yes im bored lol very bored! x


----------



## camocutie2006

lots of nice :bfp:s !!! :dust: for everyone else!


----------



## fairygirl

There are 160ish in the November due dates thread, those due from the 8th on may have been March testers and then some March testers will be in the December dates. So lots more than the official testers in here!


----------



## marinewife101

Update on me =) i have had a first ultrasound on the 8th.. and all was well baby had the heart beat we saw and heard it i go back on the 22nd for another one to make sure all is well.. this baby is ms from hell lol my daughter was never this bad im sick all day every day it sucks lots of other symptoms as well.. =) good luck to all


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Update from March BFP...... I had my 1st scan on Monday....and its twins!! :happydance::happydance: Saw 2 beautiful heartbeats :cloud9:


----------



## Firedancer41

MrsCullen, double congrats!!!! Twins-how wonderful!!!


----------



## Armywife09

Could I be added for the 24th of April? Its our first month trying, but I want to test anyway. :) Thanks..good luck ladies


----------



## Razcox

Can you put a little angel next to mine now please? Found out today i have had a MMC at 8 weeks. Thanks


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Mrs Cullen!! Twins how wonderfull! I have twin brothers :)

Razcox im so sorry hunni :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Double congrats, Mrs Cullen... Edward must be so happy! (sorry, bad joke!)

So sorry, Razcox! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

also an angel next to mine please....thank you!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Mara!


----------



## rachrach82

congrats to cullen twins amazing. so soory for ur news sozcox. can i be put down for 29th april plz, and ive just had some good news from doc blood test back folic acid level, nothing abnormal detected.yh for me im ''normal'' as i could say first time in 7 years. thyroid level normal, iron level normal,and noe folic acid level normal and cycles averaging at 28 days. im so happy and the most hopefully for me and oh to get our 2nd baba. gud luck every1 im so chuffed just hope it helps me ''it has too doesnt it''?


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Thanks all, Big big hugs to:hugs:Razcox and Mara:hugs:


----------

